# Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek



## ALSTERBOJE (26. Juni 2008)

... ich weiß eigentlich nicht genau, wie ich Anfangen soll, deshalb schreib' ich einfach mal drauf los.

Immer wieder, ließt man, hört man, sagt man. ...."wir könn' ja ma' .... - beim nächstem mal, ba,ba,ba.... 'n bisschen zusammen werfen, ... dann kann ich dir mal zeigen, ....kanst Du mir mal zeigen, ... irgendwas mach' ich falsch .....!"


... um hierfür eine einfache Möglichkeit zum "offenen Werfen" zu installieren, bietet sich der Jacobipark, in HH-Eilbek gerade zu an:

- Parkplätze direkt am Park
- S-Bahn direkt am Park
- endlose, gepflegte, offene und freie Grünflächen
- Wasserbecken, ohne Bepflanzung
- wenig Besucherfrequenz

... man kann hier werfen, werfen, werfen
... sogar das feuern aus dem Belly ist möglich - ohne Flossenpaddel - Beckentiefe ca. 60-70 cm

.... klönschnacken, Tackle testen, lernen, Aha-Effekte sammeln, .....pipapo

.... um mal einen Zeitpunkt festzulegen: jeden Donnerstag, ab 18:00 Uhr, bei Wind und Wetter ......  

.... los geht 's ab 03. Juli .......


....wäre schön, wenn sich was draus entwickelt ..... ich hab' da so den einen oder anderen Informationsbedarf in Sachen Wurftecknik ....

Gruß, aus HH - Helge
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/3536/jacobiparkgy4.jpg


----------



## aal60 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was möchtest Du denn trainieren ?

Casting,

Weitwurf mit Multi, - Ziel,
Fliege Einhand, -Ziel, Fliege-Zweihand...

Mit Brandungsruten Weitwurf ...., -Ziel

Für die meisten Disziplinen brauchst Du wegen der Sicherheit abgesperrte Bereiche.


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wo ist der park genau ich wohne auch in eilbek wenn es ums fliegenfischen geht bin ich dabei :g bin noch anfänger vielleicht kann ich mir paar tricks abkucken :g lg andre


----------



## goeddoek (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Helge #h

Klasse Idee :m Sollte ich mal in der Nähe sein oder kurzfristig Zeit haben, komm ich rübergedüst |supergri

Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß :m


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



aal60 schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn trainieren ?
> 
> Casting,
> 
> ...



Da hätte ich direkt Nachholbedarf so mit ´ner 4,10-er Rute und ´nem 300-er Krallblei |uhoh:

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, geht´eher um´s Fliegenwerfen mit Fussel :q
Die Idee finde ich gut werde versuchen mal vorbei zu kommen

Peter


----------



## Thomas090883 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo zusammen,
super Idee ich würde mich der Gemeischaft denn auch mal anschließen wollen.
Ich weiß aber irgendwie nicht wo der Tümpel da ist, ich wohne zwar in unmittelbarer Nähe des Jakobiparks aber den hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> super Idee ich würde mich der Gemeischaft denn auch mal anschließen wollen.
> Ich weiß aber irgendwie nicht wo der Tümpel da ist, ich wohne zwar in unmittelbarer Nähe des Jakobiparks aber den hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Wenn du an der Friedenstraße parkst und am Hundeplatz vorbei gehst, siehst du ihn schon.


----------



## Bellyboater (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



aal60 schrieb:


> Was möchtest Du denn trainieren ?
> 
> Casting,
> 
> ...


 
Daher es im Fliegenfischenbereich eingestellt ist, würd ich mal behaupten, das es sich um jeniges handelt.


----------



## Volker72 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Helge,

das finde ich wirklich eine klasse Idee !#6
Ich möchte so gerne das Flififischen lernen aber habe noch keine möglichkeit für einen Kurs gehabt. So habe ich aber als absoluter Rookie die Möglichkeit mich schlau zu machen und vorab von den alten Hasen des Flififischens etwas zu lernen.

Sofern ich den willkommen bin würde ich diese Chance dann gerne wahrnehmen !

Schöne grüße aus der Nordheide

Volker#h


----------



## aal60 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Die Idee ist ja gut !*   War aber trotzdem nicht so klar was Ihr wollt.

Leider wäre meine Anreise zuweit >300km #d:c So kann ich nicht kommen. 

Suche auch noch eine Möglichkeit in meiner Wohnort Nähe.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.
Uwe


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... @Volker

.... jeder, aber auch jeder, der Lust hat, einfach nur zu Werfen, das Werfen zu lernen, das Werfen ".. nur mal auszuprobieren",
sein Wissen weitergeben will, kann und MUSS kommen:q!

... da es sich ja um Treffen handelt, ... und nicht um Unterricht oder Training werden binnen kürzester Zeit sämtliche Themen zum Thema "Fliege", .... mit sicherheit auch "Mefo" ..., Fliegen binden, usw. einen schönen bunten Teller ergeben! Neue Bekanntschaften entstehen, neue Ideen werden ausgebrütet, .... da kommt für jeden was Gutes bei raus!

Gruß, Boje


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Finde ich aus eigener Erfahrung ne klasse Idee!!

Bin fliegenwerferischer Autodidakt, war aber immer mit erzielten Weiten und Fangerfolgen recht zufrieden.

Ändertde sich an einem AB - Treffen am Edersee, als Fly_Martin ne ganze Batterie Ruten zum werfen aufgebaut hatte von den ganz lütten bis zur Zweihandrute.

Und er vor allem einem auch beim Wurf alle kurz erklärte was man falsch machte..

Und man hatte die Möglichkeit Ruten verschiedener "Ausprägung" (von extrem schnell bis "schwabbelig") in gleichen oder zumindest ähnlichen Gewichtsklassen mal zu werfen und so zu sehen, was einem persönlich am besten liegt.

Konnte so sehr schnell nicht unbedingt viel weiter, aber mit viel weniger Anstrengung werfen - innerhalb ein paar Minuten!!

So ne Geschichte ist ne absolut tolle Idee und kann sowohl Einsteigern wie Autodidakten oder auch einfach etwas unerfahreneren Werfen wie aber auch sicher dem einen oder anderen (Halb)Profi sicher was bringen.

Tolle Sache!!

Hoffentlich wird das entsprechend angenommen!!


----------



## dat_geit (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dabei!!!!!, nur leider am 03.07 muss ich arbeiten um die Zeit.

Aber ich hoffe auf eine dauerhafte Installation dieser tollen Idee.

Andy


----------



## guadarmar (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch dabei, 
aber erst ab 19:30 da ich vorher Arbeiten muss.
Klasse Idee ich hoffe das daraus etwas nettes wird


----------



## Volker72 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann bin ich auch dabei.:vik:
So hab ich wenigsten direkte Ansprechpartner für meine viiiiiiiiiieeeeeelen fragen.|supergri
Muß ich nur noch sehen das ich meine Fliegenflitze bis nächste Woche soweit habe das ich werfen kann oder eher gesagt das mir mal jemand zum Werfen auf die Sprünge helfen kann.
Freue mich drauf euch alle kennen zu lernen .

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

geil helge denn läuft es ja  #6freu mich schon lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@all: Sieht ja momentan wettertechnisch eher unglücklich aus! Für Donnerstag abend sagen sie GEWITTER an!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Mal sehen, wie sich die Prognosen entwickeln ...

V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das wär ja echt schade - aber es gibt ja notfalls weitere 364 Tage im Jahr.
Ist so ne gute Idee/Sache, lasst die nicht sterben!


----------



## vazzquezz (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@9904er: Keinesfalls! Ich denke, das macht VIEEL zu viel Laune! #6

V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sehr gut!


----------



## dat_geit (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich setz alles daran nen kurzen Abstecher hinzubekommen, und meine Aufwartung zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und vergesst nicht, Fotos und nen Bericht fürs Magazin zu machen!!


----------



## guadarmar (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Fotos kann ich machen, aber nur ab ca. 19:30 da ich bis 18:00 in Buchholz arbeiten muss und dann mit der Bahn anreise.


----------



## Stingray (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn am dem Tag kein schei... Wetter herrscht, komme ich auch rum .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Volker72 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich leider abmelden.....#t

Aber mir ist ganz kurzfristig ein auffenthalt in Dänemark zwischen gekommen.
Denn muss ich war nehmen, da geht es zum Fischen.:m
Das geht natürlich vor.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß !

Gruß Volker|wavey:


----------



## guadarmar (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wetter hin Wetter her, ich komm rum.
Wenn es zu heftig wird kann man sich ja immer noch auf einen Pilsschnack in ein Wirtshaus verziehen.


----------



## Stingray (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bekomme es heute leider nicht mehr hin. Hoffe aber, das es nicht das letzte mal war. Ich finde die Idee einfach Klasse #6. Das sollte wirklich eine Dauernummer werden. Bis zum nächsten mal. Vieleicht gibt es ja noch einen kleinen Bericht von heute ?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fangnix (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey, das klingt ja toll! Erzählt ma, wie es heute gelaufen ist. Wäre schön, wenn man das Treffen nächste Woche wiederhohlen könnte, dann kann ich auch. Komme dann vor der Nachtschicht vorbei.
Grüße


----------



## vazzquezz (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich war zwar nur 'n Stündchen da, aber das hat schon Bock auf mehr gemacht! #6

Es waren trotz des Mistwetters 7 Leutz da - nicht auszudenken, wie das erst bei Top-Conditions rockt! 
OK - der Teich war nicht ganz wiederzuerkennen, da muss Helge bis zum nächsten Mal 'n Sponsoring von Algen-EX organisieren! 
Aber ich denke , daß alle was Positives mitgenommen haben!

@Andy-Darling: THX fürs Coaching!

TIP: Donnerstags abends als Dauertermin im Kalender blocken! :m

V.


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

da ich ganz kurz ja nur da war wegen mein blöden chef #q es sah schon geil aus was ihr da gemacht habt |supergri ich denke mal das noch mehr kommen nächstes mal ich bin auf jeden fall dabei   #6 lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich hoffe die Bilder sind trotz der Weltuntergangsstimmung (die übrigens sehr toll zu unseren Themen passte) etwas geworden.

So gerne habe ich mich noch nie nassregnen lassen.|rolleyes:m

Jeder, der aus sagen wir mal nicht so gaaaanz zwingenden Gründen nicht beim Start dieses Hamburger Highlights dabei war, kann ich nur bedauern.

Helge, Super Idee und tolle Leutz getroffen.

Ich werde auch weiter kommen und den Terminkalender nun füllen.

Geworfen haben wir auch und das wird sogar noch mehr werden.

Sehr gut fand ich den Einweiser am Zugang zum Veranstaltungsgelände.
Seine Goldkettensammlung, die Rolex, das Designerhandy, die überaus modische Klamotte und der Rest passte einfach zu unserem gehobenen Anspruch dort.:vik:

Ich hatte schon bedenken, dass er meine Bekleidung bemängelt und mich nicht in den Park läßt. Na ja, dann hätte ich mal versucht bei Heike mir was zu leihen.|supergri

Männers war schön euch zu treffen und nächstes Mal hat Helge ausser Fisch und diversen anderen Sachen auch wurftaugliches Wetter versprochen, dass man nicht bei jedem Wurf gleich denkt Odin gezürnt zu haben.

Andy


----------



## Stingray (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Sehr gut fand ich den Einweiser am Zugang zum Veranstaltungsgelände.
> Seine Goldkettensammlung, die Rolex, das Designerhandy, die überaus modische Klamotte und der Rest passte einfach zu unserem gehobenen Anspruch dort.:vik:


 
Wie Farina war da |bigeyes. Dann habe ich wirklich etwas verpasst . Schade :q. Beim nächsten mal bin ich bestimmt mit am Start .



Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Fands auch echt ne super Idee und auf jeden Fall sehr lehrreich.
Bin beim nächsten Mal auch wieder dabei.
Hoffe dass das Wetter denn bissel besser wird, damit der schwere Regen nicht immer meine Schnur runterdrückt ;o).


----------



## guadarmar (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schade war wohl zu spät da (19:30, bis wann wart ihr denn da), oder ich war im falschen Park. Schade!
Werde es nächstesmal noch einmal probieren.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... moin Guadarmar ..... wir waren bis 21:30 am feuern ... im Jakobipark .... wo warst denn bitte Du|bigeyes

Gruß, Helge


----------



## guadarmar (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich auch. Bin S-Bahn Hasselbrook ausgestiegen und dann zu so einem Becken gegangen, aber keine Wedler gesehen. Schade! Werde es nächsten Donnerstag nochmal probieren.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

mh? ...... schlechte sicht, den Tag?!

... wir waren auf der Wiese direkt am Becken.... und da ist nur eine direkt am Becken!|wavey:

.... Macht nüscht ...., wir sehen uns Donnerstag!:vik:

Gruß, Helge


----------



## guadarmar (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dumm gelaufen 

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Volker72 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute,

ist ja wirklich schade das ihr so ein schlechtes Wetter hattet.
Dafür hatten wir in der dänischen Südsee 30° cels. und Windstärken mit starken Böen zum abheben. Das waren auch nicht die besten voraussetzungen zum werfen üben für einen Rookie.
Werde auf jedenfall versuchen nächsten Donnerstag auch da zu sein.

Gruß Volker


----------



## dat_geit (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nachtrag Bilder

Leider sind wegen der Witterungsbedingungen nicht alle Bilder etwas geworden.#t

Noch etwas, was es zu verbessern gilt.|rolleyes


----------



## dat_geit (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Noch 2 Bilder


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das mit dem Regenschrm und der Fliegenrute ist endgeil!!
Vergesst nicht mir Bilder und Bericht fürs Mag zu schicken!


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... autsch! .... nu' isses raus: dank der Bilder!

..... H. Mortensen als Überraschungsgast!|supergri ... ich glaub', auch erstmals in kurzer Hose abgelichtet?

Andreas! ... ich dachte , das wollten wir geheim halten?|kopfkrat

... na ja! - selber Schuld, wer nicht da war, hat 's halt verpasst!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ..... H. Mortensen als Überraschungsgast!|supergri


 

Und ich dachte der sieht so aus |kopfkrat ? 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... neeeee, Thomas!

..... außerdem ist er strikter Nichtraucher!

... der auf Deinem Bild sieht eher aus wie der, den man schon bei diversen Flifi-Kursen gesehen hat .... - .... kann er nicht sein!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... neeeee, Thomas!
> 
> ..... außerdem ist er strikter Nichtraucher!
> 
> ...


 
OK, die Kippe hat Er auf dem Rücken. Und das ist sicher . Ich stand da neben. 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na, das sind doch mal feine Bilder #6

Und der eigens für das Treffen kreierte "Umbrella-Cast" wird in die Geschichte des Fliegenfischens eingehen. |supergri

Ob Mortensen raucht oder nicht, muss Thomas wirklich am Besten wissen - wie oft ruft der olle Dän bei ihm an und holt sich Tipps von Stingray |supergri


----------



## vazzquezz (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ER

Ganz klar ... ER ist es!!!


V.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so leute donnerstg bin ich dabei ich abe mir schon mal ne neue schnur zugelegt #6ich offe das klappt jetzt mit der schnur 
und ne neue rolle für die küste musste ich auch haben  vielleicht kann helge mir ja helfen beim schießen  oki doki bis donnerstag freu mich schon lg andre :q


----------



## Fangnix (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Klappt das morgen? Oder wird wegen schlechter Wettervorhersage abgesagt?


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Fangwas!

..... schade auf Wetterbericht ..... wir feuern!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## guadarmar (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich hoffe ich finde euch heute!
Bis heut abend


----------



## dat_geit (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sorry, aber ich bin heute nicht dabei.

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß.

Andy


----------



## Fangnix (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Gut, dann feuer ich heute mit! Bis Nachher.


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich war zwar erst spät da, war aber wieder 'ne schöne Runde!

@Boje: Und zum nächsten Mal fährst Du bitte echt 'ne Runde mit dem Aufsitzmäher ... :q!

V.


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute es war super :vik:besonders das lernen #6 wenn du was falsch machst kommt sofort einer vorbei und hilft dir so solles sein und alles ohne euronen #6 wenn das so weiter geht denk ich mal das die gruppe mal ein date macht zum fischen |supergri wenigstens freu ich mich auf den nächsten donnerstag schon wieder :vik:lg andre


----------



## Thomas E. (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo an alle Wurf- Interessierten,

habe vor 14 Tagen eher durch Zufall dieses Forum und damit die von "Alsterboje"
initiierte Idee, für Jedermann, ein wöchentliches Treffen zum
gemeinsamen Werfen gelesen.
War nun zweimal dort, hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht.
Ein geeigneter Ort, motivierte Leute, daraus kann etwas Gutes werden.
Ähnliches gibt es nur sporadisch im Park- U- Bahn Emilienstraße,
wo oft neustes Gerät getestet werden kann.

Es grüßt

Thomas E.
Hamburg


----------



## dat_geit (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schön Thomas, dass du bereits zum zweiten Male dort erschienen bist.
Damit hat das ganze doch einen wirklich kompetenten Unterstützer bekommen, der uns wirklich bei vielen Dingen weiter helfen kann.

Wir hatten im Regen ja nur kurz das Vergnügen. Aber als guter Kenner meiner Heimatgewässer wird das hoffentlich noch öfter so sein.

Emilienstraße wurde mir bereits auch ans Herz gelegt und hin und wieder trifft man auch sehr nette FliFis auf einem Steg an der Krugkoppel.:q


Sollte dich vielleicht noch schnell für Samstag an die Stör einladen, wo wir auch ein lockeres Treffen haben.

Schöne Grüsse aus Rosdorf

Andy


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

... tja, was soll man da schreiben? .... bereits beim zweiten mal 10 zeitgleich aktiv Werfende .... und das trotz "Pisswetter" ... ich bin sehr positiv überrascht!

.... und dann einer dazwischen, beim dem das Ganze irgenwie viel, viel besser läuf, und der einem sagt, was vielleicht besser gemacht werden könnte um Wurffehler auszubessern ... und der denn durch Zufall auch noch Thomas heißt, ... wie Millionen andere auch  - allerdings nicht Thomas E. - einer der einigen Wurfinstruktoren hier im norddeutschen Raum ..... bei dem unter anderem auch neue, junge Wurflehrer , wie z.B. Bernd Ziesche von First Cast, ihre Melodie gelernt ....

... mir wurde auch leicht übel, als ich gesehen habe, wie er meinen 6er Schußkopf in die X+ befördert hat ---- ... und zwar elegant! .... ich acker an die 20 ran - und bin danach fix und alle!

Gruß, und vielen Dank allen Erschienenen - auf das es weitergeht und noch mehr werden .... macht richtig Spaß!!!!

Gruß, und tight lines - Helge


----------



## Stingray (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke Helge :m. Zuviel des Lobs :m |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß Thomas





PS: Ok  War ein anderer Thomas. Nicht ich Jo Schmakapop


----------



## dat_geit (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nicht vergessen Leute, Donnerstag soll es wieder regnen und damit sind wir auch schon wieder bei unserem inzwischen bekannten Treffen.

Ich bin dabei und werde um 18.00 Uhr bereits mal schauen, was man da aus dem Becken ziehen kann.|supergri


Bis Donnerstag, Andy.


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin dabei und werde um 18.00 Uhr bereits mal schauen, was man da aus dem Becken ziehen kann.|supergri


hallo andy du kannst ja schon um 17 uhr da sein denn kannst du mit deiner fliegen schnur schon mal das kraut aus den tümmpel schleppen :vik:
ich bin ab 18uhr 30 19uhr da ich freu mich schon das wetter ist uns egal wir feuern und lernen weiter :vik:andy bring deine rolle mit und hab noch was kleines für dich |bigeyes lg andre


----------



## Fangnix (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich würd auch gerne wieder kommen. War echt 'ne nette Runde letzte Woche! Aber ich hab diese Woche Spätschicht, kann also nicht kommen:c
Dabei wartet meine neue Selbstgebaute schon sehnsüchtig auf ein ausgiebiges Probewerfen. Muss auf nächste Woche verschoben werden...


----------



## dat_geit (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> andy bring deine rolle mit und hab noch was kleines für dich |bigeyes lg andre



Moinsen Andre, nett gemeint von dir, aber ich hab schon zwei Kinder|supergri:q|supergri

Andy#h


----------



## Thomas090883 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Treffen....
Gruß und bis morgen...
Vielleicht sogar mit neuer Ausstattung mal schauen was sich so findet.

Bis denn dann


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

na na na |bigeyes was sehe ich denn da beser gesagt wenn das meine freundin sieht :q denn muß ich mir wieder anhören ich denk du bist beim üben :cda wird ja bier getrunken grööööööööööööööööööhl :q:q:q:q coole bilder und danke dafür das sieht doch gut aus was wir da machen #6
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Moinsen Andre, nett gemeint von dir, aber ich hab schon zwei Kinder|supergri:q|supergri
> 
> Andy#h


 denn passt doch mein sohn da auch voll rein :vik:


----------



## guadarmar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

War ja wieder schoen.
So und jetzt ein paar Bilder


----------



## guadarmar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So nun gets weiter


----------



## guadarmar (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So und jetzt ist schluss


----------



## Hansen fight (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich fands gestern richtig klasse.Netter Haufen ca 15 Leute hatten sich eingefunden !
Meinen Wurfstil konnte Ich teilweise verbessern, da ein richtiger Crack dabei war der mir Tipps gab.Bin nächtes mal wieder dabei.


----------



## dat_geit (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was hatten wir für einen Spaß|supergri:vik:.

Super viel gelacht, gesabbelt, geworfen und Tips getauscht.

AndreasG hatte kleine Präsente dabei.

Sogar die Pol sah sich zwischenzeitlich genötigt mal unser Treiben unter die Lupe zu nehmen.:q

Schlechte Karten für Kampfhundebesitzer und Kinderschänder, denn der Park gehört nun Donnerstag Abend den FliFis.|rolleyes#6

Es war einfach nur geil und endlich auch mal tolle Fottos.

Andy


----------



## Fangnix (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schön! Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei, mit neuer Rute und (hoffentlich) neuer Schnur^^
Ich freu mich jetzt schon

PS: Ja, die Fotos sind wirklich schön geworden!


----------



## Stingray (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja, war wieder ein klasse Treffen #6. 

Zu Bild zwei: Wie kann ein Mensch nur so verbissen gucken #d:q.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

...Thomas, das Pic und Daten zur Person wurden bereits vom FBI, der CSI, dem BND und .... Dr. House!!! angefordert - -.... stimmt hier etwas nicht, Scully? .... ääääh Mulder?, quatsch, Thomas?!


----------



## AndreasG (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mir hat es gestern auch sehr gut gefallen, neue Leute endlich pers. getroffen, 
viel gelacht und fast eine Träne vergossen
als Thomas E. seine Würfe ohne den Hauch einer Anstrengung an´s Ende vom Becken setzte.

*Einer muß ja die Richtung angeben.......*







*Startklar.....*







*Immer vorne weg.........*







*Agassicasting.......*







*Helge du hast was vergessen.......aber Pilken kann ja auch schön sein....(Insider)* :q







*Der Futtereimer darf ja nicht fehlen.......*







*Die Ruhe in Person......*







*Probewedeln......*







*Nur nicht verzweifeln.....*







Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, Moin,

ja es war wirklich ein gelungenes Event, auch wenn ich eigentlich gar nicht so lange bleiben wollte, aber so ist es halt, beim Werfen und Quatschen vergeht die Zeit halt viel zu schnell!
Nächsten Donnerstag wird's bestimmt wieder genauso geil.
Ich hoffe Helge's Sage Launch ist noch ganz, nachdem die Rute ja nun wirklich von jedem durchgeprügelt wurde und Helge doch das ein odere andere mal etwas entgeistert geguckt hat|uhoh:
Aber Helge mach dir nichts draus, falls die Rute nicht mehr ganz ist, habe ich da noch eine schöne Gatti für dich eventuell#6
Gruß
Marco


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... äääh, ? ja!

freud' mich, dass es Euch genauso gut gefällt wie mir!#6


..... Thomas E. wirft ... und alles schweigt ...|bigeyes
..... ich hab' ja auch schon einige wirklich "Gute" gesehen - aber mit welcher "Elegance" und Leichtigkeit der Schusskopf igendwo in die 40er reinge"haucht" wird .... nur noch schön ... ich krieg jetzt noch 'ne Gänsehaut! ( ... und so mach einer, der gerade seine Pilke "entsalzt"  'ne Träne der Ergriffenheit)

Meine Lauch hat 's gut überstanden - obwohl sie geprügelt wurde wie 'ne schwedische Hure .... verwundert mich 'n bisschen , zumal die meisten immer abfällig über die Stange reden ... hier hat sich dann mal gezeigt, dass man mit ihr und dem passen Longbelly, einem Doppelzug "und ab die 30" .. schmerzfrei und sauber auflegen kann .....

zu schön: Zitat: "Du Helge gib' mir noch mal die Launch....") und danach beim Werfen das Grinsen inne Fresse:m

... freu' mich auf Donnerstag - kommt wieder, Männer!!!!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute ja es war geil :vik::vik:denn mal was anderes wo die ersten biere geknallt haben hatte man so komische gesichter gesehen :g
bei den meisten o wie gerne würde ich jetzt auch ein bier trinken :q da wir ja 15 leute waren #6 mach ich denn mal den anfang und bringe donnerstag mal ne kiste bier mit :vik:für alle weil ich das doch ganz nett fande beim quatschen mal so ein schönes blondes zuverhaften :q 
was haltet ihr davon wenn denn der nächste  mal eine holt und dann wieder ein anderer  könnt ihr euch ja mal überlegen  also donnerstag freu ich mich tierisch wieder bei euch zu sein zum feuern lg andre :vik:


----------



## Grey-Ghost (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, moin,

also das mit der kiste Bier finde ich eigentlich eine gute Idee und wo wir denn schon mal dabei sind, erkläre ich mich bereit den Donnerstag darauf eine Kiste mitzubringen, nachdem wir die von Anrdre verhaftet haben|supergri!

Und ich hoffe doch inständig, dass Helge seine schwedische Hure (Sage Lanch) wieder mitbringt, damit die Gemeinde wieder etwas hat, was Sie den ganzen Abend durchprügeln kann:m.

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch jemand, der eine schöne 6er WF Schnur mit langer Keule mitbringen kann, ich habe gestern mal kurz die 6er Pounch von Helge an meiner Rute ausprobiert und das geht mal gar nicht. Keule nachgewogen und festgestellt, dass es sich um eine 7er fast 8er Schnur handelt. Bei Guideline sollte sie doch langsam mal ein wenig umdenken|krach:

So ich werde jetzt nochmal ein bischen runter gehen in den Park und ein wenig werfen, dann bleibt der Wurfarm schön geschmeidig|wavey:
TL und einen schönen Sonntag 
Marco


----------



## aal60 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo, das scheint ja bei Euch ein regelmässiges Treffen zu werden! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu, fehlt in meiner Gegend auch noch. Bin echt ein bißchen neidisch. ----
Achja schöne Fotos, macht weiter so.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## Stingray (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch jemand, der eine schöne 6er WF Schnur mit langer Keule mitbringen kann, ich habe gestern mal kurz die 6er Pounch von Helge an meiner Rute ausprobiert und das geht mal gar nicht.


 

Also wenn Du sie nicht mehr brauchst |rolleyes. Ich finde sie gut .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi Thomas,

nein ich brauche sie nicht mehr, kannst du gerne haben, vielleicht hast du ja im Gegenzug eine andere (wirkliche) 6er oder aber 5er mit langer Keule für mich
Und denk bitte an deine 4er LeCie, die möchte ich gerne mal werfen|wavey:
Bis Donnerstag dann#h

Gruß  Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Grüssinger miteinander.

Erstmal möchte ich sagen das ich von dem Treffen sehr angetan war und es mir sehr gut gefallen hat #6

Und die Leute die mich kennen,hier kommt gleich wieder einer hinterher und zwar zu dem Kasten Bier in späh :m

Lobpreiset den Herrn für den liebliche und bekömmlichen Gerstensaft. Aber muss es denn gleich ein ganzer Kasten sein ??? 
Wenn man sich ein Bierchen mitbringt ist es ja ganz in Ordnung, aber habt ihr auch mal Helge gefragt wie er es denn sieht ????
Schliesslich ist es sein Baby #6

Und um nur mal ein optischen Blick aufflackern zu lassen, stellt euch mal vor wie es für Aussenstehende ausieht, wenn 15 Kerlchen mit nem Halben in der Hand rumstehen, es gibt da so gewisse Klischees |sagnix

Das alles ist ja wertfrei, aber ich denke das man das mal in Betracht ziehen sollte.

Ansonsten komme ich gerade vom fischen aus dem Harz, tolle Fischerei

Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ähem, ähem, ich möchte ja nun nicht wirklich zu einer Spaßbremse werden, gebe aber folgende Dinge zu bedenken.

Wir befinden uns in einem öffentlichen Park mitten in Hamburg.

Wir haben dort keinerlei Sonderrechte und auch keine Genehmigung eingeholt. Daher müssen wir uns drauf verlassen, dass man uns tolleriert.

So lange wir dann auch noch ein gutes Beispiel in Sachen  Verhalten abgeben, wird uns sicherlich niemand dort  verteiben wollen.

Allerdings sieht die Sache anders aus, wenn wir dort ne Kiste Bier hinstellen, den Grill anschmeißen und Leuchtfackeln aufstellen, um den Wurfbereich abzustecken.

Ich möchte  euch bitten gerne das ein oder andere für den Eigenbedarf mitzubringen, aber das ganze nicht in ein Heerlager ausarten zu lassen, bei dessen Anblick auch die Ordnungshüter sich genötigt sehen einzuschreiten.

Gegen ein Bier in Ehren ist nichts einzuwenden, aber eine Kiste ist meines Erachtens bereits der guten Dinge zu viel. 

Es geht uns doch in erster Linie ums Werfen und ein Bier könnten wir danach doch auch wo anders noch trinken.

Ich persönlich habe auch keinen Bock, dass man bereits eine Querstraße davon von den Blauen empfangen wird und pusten darf.

Ich würde mich eher über Kaffee, Kuchen und vielleicht nen Tee freuen. Denn ein gutes Beispiel sollte machts ich viel besser.

Lasst uns dort im Rahmen bleiben und macht euch mal Gedanken, ob wir im Winter nicht eine nahegelegene Location finden, wo wir auch binden können.

Nochmals, ich will euch das Bier nicht verbieten, sondern den Rahmen gern klein halten. Besonders an der Küste tut man sich damit auch kein Gefallen,d enn Fliegenwerfen ist harte Arbeit dort gepaart mit einem Haufen Konzentration und Gefühl für die Situation.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht es richtig.:vik:

So genug mit den ernsten Dingen und noch viel Spaß bis Donnerstag.

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Oh, da habe ich wohl zu lange formuliert und schließe mich meinem Vorredner natürlich an.


----------



## Stingray (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich würde auch eher zu einem guten Rotwein tendieren. Passt besser . Sonst dreht Farina wieder ab, wenn Er die Bilder sieht .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ok, ok,
bei genauerer Betrachtung habt ihr wohl recht und ich denke auch im Interesse des Gemeinwohles sollten Wir es bei einem kleinen Kühlen Pils lassen sofern es denn keine Überhand nimmt, oder aber wie Andy schon schrieb, anschl. irgendwo nett etwas trinken gehen, dagegen spricht eigentlich auch nichts!
Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.
Vielleicht sollten Wir auch mal fragen wie Helge es gerne möchte, denn er ist der Initiator des ganzen und Wir wollen doch schließlich auch in Zukunft weiter dort werfen

Gruß Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

So als Beamter habe ich ja noch einen #6

Die Kiste Bier ist natürlich mit einer Palette Bier gleichzusetzen und 2 x 0,3l. wäre gleichzusetzen mit 1 x 0,5l.   :c

Grüssinger.   Marian #g


----------



## Grey-Ghost (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja ja,
so sind sie unsere Beamten
P.S. Deine Rute ist fertig, willst du noch rumkommen heute?
Gruß  Marco


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... nun denn:

... ich stimme meinen beiden Vorrednern Polarfly und Dat_Geit im vollem Umfang zu .... und spreche mich selbstverständlich für die Alternativ-Version von Grey Ghost aus!

Lustlinie .... besser "einen Doppelzug und wech" von Thomas E. entfernt ist die Location Factory - direkt am Bahnhof Hasselbrook!


Gruß, Helge

... und ich hoffe inständigst, dass die fehlenden Gelage am Becken, niemanden fernbleiben lassen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
das mit der kiste war ja nur ne idee 
das sollte ja kein sauf werfen werden |supergri also nix für ungut weiter gehts 
bis donnerstag 
das ist nooooooooooch so lange hin #q lg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

noch 83 Std und 43 Min dann ist es wieder soweit|supergri und das ganze hoffentlich mit etwas besserem Wetter, sonst muss irgend jemand doch das harte Geschirr mit Sbiro und sonstigem derlei mitbringen.
Aber was solls, Wind ist ja ohnehin nur ein mentales Problem gell|bigeyes
Die Idee mit der Location von Alsterboje ist doch klasse.
Also Ihr Lieben bis später denne.
Gruß  Marco


----------



## dat_geit (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Fischgräte und GraueKüste:vik:#6

Ihr habt das richtig verstanden und wäret auch die letzten gewesen, denen man etwas Böeses dabei unterstellt hätte.

Und wie soll ich euch sagen, hatte ich gerade vor ein paar Stunden ein nettes Gespräch mit den Herren in Blau, denen unser Treiben schon bekannt ist.

Ganz im Ernst war die Polizei bereits informiert und freute sich über unsere Aktivität dort, weil wir eben so anders sind.:m
Ich versprach, falls die Sache größer wird mal was an der Wache verlauten zu lassen und mit Doc Helge dort kurz mal ne Ansage zu machen.

Die Mädels und Jungs haben uns bereits in Herz geschlossen.

Andy


----------



## BjoernML (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, ich würde wohl am nächsten Donnerstag auch mal reinschauen wollen.
Wie Helge (wenn Du den Nick in anderen Foren auch verwendest...) schon weiß, bin ich absoluter Anfänger, hab das Equip günstig geschossen (ist wahrscheinlich der letzte Dreck, aber zum ausprobieren wirds schon reichen... ).

Bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt.

Also bis Donnerstag (ich versuche nen Hauch Sonne mitzubringen).

Björn


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Björn.

Das mit der Sonne, da nehmen wir dich beim Wort |supergri

Du solltest dein Equiptment nicht schlechter machen nur weil du es günstig geschossen hast, ich selber habe meine erste Rute zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen, Vielen Dank an Marco #6

Danach musste Ebay herhalten und mit den Sachen war ich auch zufrieden.

Ich habe mich also günstig durch die Anfangszeit gemogelt :vik:

Aber um auszuprobieren ob dir Fliegenfischenliegt oder nicht, ist es doch eine günstige Alternative.
Und solltest du Gefallen daran finden, gibt es immer noch Weihnachten und Geburtstag und den Angelladen deines Vertrauen.


Grüssinger. Marian #h


----------



## BjoernML (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, im Moment sagt das I-Net Wetter leichte Bewölkung max. 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraus und dazu so um die 24 °...

Ich hoffe das ist genehm, so. 

Und wegen der Angelausrüstung keine Sorge, wenn ich für den Sport anfange zu brennen, wirds eh früher oder später "Erweiterungen" geben.

Aber erstmal muss ich dann ja auch gute FliFi Möglichkeiten um Hamburg herum auftun, da ich im Moment noch "freier Angler" bin und keinen Plan von nix habe...

CU, Björn


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

eine neue Zeitrechnung hat begonnen, es sind noch genau 59 Std. und 34 Min. bis es wieder soweit ist und wir die Stöcker durchprügeln können|bla:!

@Björn,
mach dir nicht so viel Gedanken wegen deinem Getackle, bring es einfach mit und und dann schauen wir uns mal die Gerätezusammenstellung an und wenn alles zusammen passt (Rute und Schnur), dann wird das mit dem Werfen und Spass haben auch klappen und es sind genug Leute da, die auch werfen können und Dir das ein oder andere zeigen können, dafür sind diese Treffen wie geschaffen|rolleyes

@Marian,
wir sehen uns heute Abend bei mir auf ein kühles Blondes ok!

So Ihr Lieben bis später denne.

Gruß  Marco


----------



## BjoernML (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin nochmal,

danke für das Angebot, da komme ich auf jeden Fall drauf zurück.

Alsdann, leider ja noch 2 Tage, aber mein Wetter scheine ich hinzukriegen. #6

CU, Björn


----------



## Fangnix (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das machst du bis jetzt gut mit dem Wetter! 
Ich bin auch wieder von der Partie.
By the Way, kommt jemand, der eine Rolle mit # 4er Schnur drauf mitbringen könnte, am besten 'ne DT? Ich würd meine neue Rute gerne ma mit einer richtigen Schnur Probewerfen. Hab zwar schon eine SA Ultra 4 im i-net bestellt, aber da nicht vorrätig, muss ich noch ca. 2 Wochen auf die warten.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

so nun ist es ja bald soweit und so wie es aussieht, scheint das Wetter ja auch mitzuspielen, dass sind doch schon mal gute Aussichten:vik:

Ich hoffe doch inständig, dass Ihr alle das Getackle aufgerüstet habt, damit das gepeitsche auch ohne Probleme von statten gehen kann

Ich freue mich schon darauf euch wiederzusehen und hoffe es wird genauso geil wie das letzte Mal!

Also dann bis Donnerstag 18 Uhr!

Gruß  Marco


----------



## dat_geit (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

jepp, so geht ein weiterer Tag ins Land

Schaue Morgen auf jeden Fall mal vorbei, muss leider arbeiten


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Fangnix.

Ich kann dir ne Presentation in der Klasse WF4F anbieten.
Ist vom Keulengewicht aber eher ne Tendenz zu WF5F, da Guideline die meisten Taper überkalibriert.


Grüssinger.  Marian #h


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ fangnix

... ich bring' noch ma' 'ne  Kl.4 einer frischen 444 Corland mit runter (auf 'ner Mühle) die darft Du mir denn auch gleich abkaufen! €45,- und gut!!!

Gruß, Helge 

.... im Übrigen empfehle ich auch den anderem immer schön Rupia am Mann - ... ich hab' so ab und an mal das eine oder andere nette Material!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Helge.

Dann bring den Stuff oder eine Liste zum Treffen mit und wir machen einen verkaufsoffnen Donnerstag draus :m

Ich kann auch mein Orvis Katzenklo mitbringen, dann haben wir auch nen Bauchladen :vik:



Grüssinger.  Marian #h


----------



## Grey-Ghost (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit Leute,

ich hoffe es geht euch gut und das Wetter bleibt auch so genial, dann kann nichts mehr schiefgehen:q

@ Helge,
wie sieht's eigentlich aus mit dem Besatz? Hast du die Saiblinge für das Becken schon geordert oder gar die Fischlein schon eingesetzt, damit auch endlich mal so ein gewisses Drillfeeling aufkommt:vik:

Bringt morgen jemand einen Fotoapparat bzw. Kamera mit, dann könnten wir ein paar schöne Aufnahmen machen, dass ist eigentlich ganz genial um sich das ganze hinterher anzuschauen und um anschl. Wurffehler selbst zu erkennen und zu korigieren, ist jedenfalls meine pers. Erfahrung.

Wenn noch Bedarf ist, werde ich morgen noch einmal mein filiegranes 5er Gatti Rütchen mitbringen, falls der ein oder andere den Stock gerne nochmal werfen möchte, ansonsten lasse ich den Stock zu Hause

Bis später

Gruß  Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Eyh, Knusperhase, du hast Erfahrung ???????

Da habe ich aber bisher noch nicht viel gesehen #d
Das einzige was ich mir bewusst anschauen musste, war ne Type die irgendso ne Wäscheleine trockengewedelt hat, und der hat komischerweise eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit gehabt mit  dir|splat2:


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Grey-Ghost (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Tja mein kleiner Hase,

da kannst du mal sehen, ich kann sogar ne Wäscheleine werfen und benötige nicht extra eine spezielle Schnur um meine Fliege zu präsentieren:q, aber wenn du weiterhin schön aufpasst, dann bekommst du das auch irgendwann hin:vik:

Wie auch immer, ich weiß ja wie du es gemeint hast und wir sehen uns dann morgen gell

Bis denne

Gruß  Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also als Beamter hat man ja so seine Objektivität und ich würde ' an mit Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen ' du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, Du wirfst die Wäscheleine ( weg ???? ), aber Ok ich wil mal nicht so kleinlich sein |kopfkrat

Grüssinger, bis mosche. Marian


----------



## Fangnix (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



			
				Alsterboje schrieb:
			
		

> @ fangnix
> 
> ... ich bring' noch ma' 'ne Kl.4 einer frischen 444 Corland mit runter (auf 'ner Mühle) die darft Du mir denn auch gleich abkaufen! €45,- und gut!!!



Hmmm, da stellst du mich nun auf 'ne echt harte Probe. Wie gesagt, eigendlich hab ich eine Schnur schon bestellt, nur aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten hab ich das Geld noch nicht überwiesen. Soll ich jetzt diese Bestellung einfach stornieren? Zumindest finanziell würd sich das lohnen, ohne Zweifel...

PS: @ Polarfly
Ja, bring mal mit, kann sicherlich nicht schaden.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ fangnix .... warte ab bis Du die 444 geworfen hast!
... bei Gefallen: Kohle zu mir und storno beim Händler! passt#6

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Werde zu der Schnur die dazugehörige Rute auch mitbringen, ob ihr werfen dürft oder nicht sagt euch gleich das Licht |kopfkrat
So Helge wat is denn nu mit de verkaufsoffnen Donnerstag und Katzenklobauchladen  :m


Grüssinger.  Marian #h

PS: Was macht Grey Ghost und die Uhrzeit oder liegt er mit der Wäscheleine im Knick :l


----------



## BjoernML (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, ich hab vorhin meine ersten Versuche im Garten von meinem Bruder gemacht... da ist Verbesserungspotential!!! Ihr Armen! 

Ist das normal das ein unverjüngtes 0.25 Vorfach ohne irgendwas am Ende einfach senkrecht runterfällt (ich habs drangebunden, damit die "Peitsche" nicht am Ende der Fliegenschnur passiert, war wohl ganz schlau, das Vorfach ist jedenfalls schon ausgefranst)...

Bis später,

Björn


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo björn das zeigst du uns morgen noch mal oki doki :q und wenn was falschläuft kommt bestimmt einer zu dir und zeigt dir wie es wirklich geht #6lg andre freu mich schon auf euch morgen 
ab 18uhr30 bin ich da


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marian, bring doch mit, was Du verticken möchtest .... selbstverständlich auch die "Wanne"!

Kann ja übrignds jeder: Tauschen, kaufen, verkaufen .... was der eine nicht braucht, fehlt vielleicht gerade einem anderen Spezie!

Gruß, Helge CU tomorr:vikw


----------



## Grey-Ghost (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

so iss es, habe gestern schon ziemlich früh das Bett aufgesucht:q, damit ich fit bin für die Session heute, muss doch schließlich daran arbeiten meinen Wurfstil mit der Wäscheleine zu verbessern wie Polarfly gesagt hat:q:q

So ich hoffe das heute noch meine neue Schnur eintrifft, kann ja nicht sein, dass das Teil länger als 3 Tage braucht vom Möhnesee hierher oder liefern die das Teil mit dem Fahrrad aus|gr:

@ Björn,
es ist normal, dass sich ein unverjüngtes Vorfach nicht so streckt und teilweise gerade herunterfällt, da mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken. Du wirst sehen, heute Abend gehst du mit einem ganz anderen Feeling nach Hause, so schwer ist das ganze gar nicht ok#6

Bis 18 Uhr dann

Gruß  Marco


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn ichs schaffe, werd ich heute Abend auch wieder aufschlagen.


----------



## Hansen fight (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Jungs
Werde heute auch wieder kommen. Bringe auch eine Sierra Avalanche in 9,3 Fuss #7
mit .Wer interesse hat kann sie mitnehmen.
Bis heute Christoph


----------



## BjoernML (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hiho, bin schon wieder daheim, jetzt wird erstmal Mittag gegessen... 

Vielen vielen Dank an alle freundlichen Instruktoren, ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche, dann wird auf dem (hoffentlich) Gelernten aufgebaut (irgendwie war die Doppelzugtheorie heute noch etwas viel... )
Ich muss mir dann nur noch überlegen, welcher der vier vorgestellten Stile mir am meisten zusagt (wahrscheinlich die Varianten 1 und 4). Aber es kommt am Ende sicherlich ne 5 bei raus (mein eigener Stil). Alles wird gut. 

Tja, ich fürchte ich bin angefixt... FliFi ist g***!

CU und ne schöne Woche,

Björn

P.s. ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos. 20 Mann (Frau)...


----------



## Grey-Ghost (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

ich fand es gestern mal wieder richtig klasse, nette Leute dort und wieder so einige Combos am Start gewesen, die man mal so nach Lust und Laune durchprügeln konnte:m

Vielleicht sollten wir uns nur mal so langsam Gedanken machen, wie wir das Kraut aus dem Becken bekommen, es ist einfach nervig, wenn man nach jedem 3 Wurf das Gefühl bekommt ein sinkendes Vorfach zu werfen, da es voller Algen ist. Ich schlage vor 1-2 Leute bringen mal ein paar Watstiefel mit und wir holen die Brühe da raus|krach:

@ Andre,
ich habe dir die Vision Extreme Plus Rute schön sauber gemacht und dir die andere Schnur auf die Rolle gezogen, damit du am nächsten Donnerstag die Möglichkeit hast, den Stock nach deinen Herzenswünschen durchzuackern und Ihn dann endgültig dein eigen nennen kannst:q

@ Helge,
deine Idee mit dem letzten Donnerstag im Monat und dem dazugehörigen Wurfcontest sollten wir mal näher ins Auge fassen, finde ich jedenfalls sehr gut|rolleyes

@ Andreas G. 
Vielen Dank, du weißt schon wofür#6

So ich hoffe Ihr habt alle ein schönes Wochenende und genießt das geile Wetter:q

Bis später denn|wavey:

Gruß  Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers und Frauens.

In good old Polarflytradition, 'Feenstaub und Pusteblumen'|kopfkrat

Diggn du hast doch Watstiefel, also haben wir unseren Freiwilligen NR.1 #6

Bedenken sollten wir aber das wir einen Rechen oder eine Harke brauchen, denn Niemand will in die Pampe mit den Händen rein und das Kraut rauszupfen. Also wenn ein Hobbygärtner da ist und ein paar Gerätschaften mitbringen kann, dann bringe ich auch meine Watstiefel mit, dann sind wir schon zwei :vik:

Und mal unter uns, was hat es denn mit dem Contest auf sich ??? Und brauchen wir sowas #c

Da es sich um ein offenes Treffen handelt und Anfäger, sowie Gute und sehr gute Werfen da sind ist die Bandbreite doch sehr gemischt und der Spass steht an erster Stelle :m

Mit so einem Event steigert sich bei den meisten der Leistungsdruck und der Spass steht an zweiter Stelle. Ich denke das ist nicht das Motto unseres Treffens.

Auch die Anfänger stehen dann auch ziemlich bedröpelt da, weil die so gar nichts ausser zugucken machen können.

Ausserdem besteht nach meinen Empfinden mit der Zeit auch eine 2 Klassengemeinschaft innerhalb der Teilnehmer des Treffen und der Eindruch sollte doch nicht erweckt werden.

Bisher waren die Treffen meines Erachten sehr entspannt und alle haben Spass gehabt, wenn schon etwas in Richtung Meter machen gehen sollte, dann vielleicht Zielwerfen auf Ringe ( Enten ancasten ), Wurftechniken verbessern, so Rollwurf sauber 5-10m, Bogenwurf und Switchcast für die Auenfischerei in Dänemark, für die Küstejunkies eine sauber Schnurführung damit entspannt den ganzen Tage geworfen werden kann.

Also man kann eine Menge tun ohne einen Contest zu veranstalten und wenn einige soooooooooo Geil drauf sein sollten einen Contest austragen zu müssen, können wir ein paar Pylonen hinstellen. 
Ich würde mich auch nicht lumpen lassen und mitmachen :vik:

Mein Tipp wäre, messt mal eure Schnüre aus, dann wisst ihr wie weit ihr werft #6

So das wäre es erst mal von meiner Seite.


Grüssinger. Marian #h


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

... ääääh, Marian, der "Contest" ist auf irregulär aufgebaut!

... z.B : ... "wer triftt von hier (willkürlicher Ort) die Pappe da auf 'm Rasen ,,,? pipapo!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## AndreasG (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @ Andreas G.
> Vielen Dank, du weißt schon wofür#6



Jetzt liegt es nur noch an dir. :m






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Helge.

Wenn von einem Contest geredet wird, ist es für mich ein Wurfcontest und wir wissen doch wie sowas aussieht |krach:

Sollte es dem nicht entsprechen, umso besser :z

Getreu dem Motte' Die beissen nicht, die wollen nur werfen ' #r, schönes Wochende.


Grüssinger. Marian #h

PS: Andreas, ich glaube der Fisch ist krank, der hat die schwarze Quadrat Krankheit am Maul |kopfkrat


----------



## BjoernML (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jupp, das Ohr hat der Fisch auch schon angelegt...


----------



## Quabenaxl (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, Moin.War gestern wieder echt geil. Hoffentlich hat die Sache ein bischen Bestand. Hier noch 'n paar Bilder.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Quabenaxl (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich noch mal.Hier die restlichen Bilder.Leider kann man pro Antwort nur 5 Pics anhängen.
Noch mal vielen Dank an Helge der das Ding ins Leben gerufen hat und allen Anderen die coachen und mitmachen.

Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## dat_geit (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Quabenaxl

Sehr schöne Bilder, die die Stimmung dort sehr gut eingefangen haben.

Liebe Angeldamen und Herren, da wir nun schon sehr groß geworden sind und ich langsam den Überblick verliere, wer eigentlich alles an Bord ist, möchte ich nen Vorschlag machen.

Wir stellen uns einfach in der lockeren Runde einmal vor und werde dabei ein paar Notizen machen und wenn es euch recht ist insbesondere die Neulinge/Anfänger kurz auch in diesem Thröd vorstellen.

Dabei geht es lediglich um die Daten, die für uns Angler interessant sind.:q

Wir können, dann falls Fragen auftauchen auch viel besser darauf eingehen, weil wir wissen was derjenige eigentlich fsichen möchte und wie er sich selber sieht.

Es geht auch ein wenig um Gerät, wobei wir aber auch gerne lediglich die Klassen aufnehmen brauchen.

Ich stelle jeden Abend fest, dass ich nicht mit allen ins Gespräch gekommen bin und das läßt mich schlecht schlafen, weil ich doch so gerne rede.......|rotwerden

Was haltet ihr davon und auch noch die gute Nachricht für euch, ich bin für 2 Wochen im Ausland und wir sehen uns erst ab Mitte August wieder.

Euch ein paar schöne Treffen und gutes Wetter.

Andy


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

ich finde die Idee von dat_geit eigentlich sehr gut und werde daher gleich einmal den Anfang machen

Mein realer Name ist Marco, aber das dürften die meisten hier ja wissen, da ich damit ja auch immer meine Posts beende und ich hatte beim ersten Treffen eine weiße Arbeitshose an beim zweiten Treffen ein Loop Cap auf. Ich wohne in Hamburg, bin dort geboren und werde dort hoffentlich auch mal abtreten, ist schließlich eine geile Stadt|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich bin in einer Bildungseinrichtung als Ausbilder beschäftigt, der sich mit Jugendlichen mit und ohne Schulabschluss beschäftigt und versuche jenen jungen Leuten den Weg ins Berufsleben zu ermöglichen, was leider nicht immer von Erfolg gekrönt ist#c

Ich fische mit der Fliege seit 1994 und war davor wie sicherlich viele andere auch Stippfischer, Karpfenfischer, Spinnfischer und Sbirolinofischer, bis ich dann letztendlich beim Fliegenfischen hängengeblieben bin. Am Anfang habe ich versucht mir anhand von Büchern (H. Steinfort, H.P. Kirchner, H. Eiber, N. Vestergaard, H.R. Hebeisen und dem guten alten Ritz) das Werfen beizubringen und es hat auch für den Anfang irgendwann ganz gut geklappt und ich konnte meine ersten Fische fangen. Da mich aber schon immer ein sauberer Wurfstil mehr interessiert hat als ein gefangener Fisch, habe ich irgendwann für mich beschlossen einen Kurs bei einem Instruktor zu machen. Gesagt getan. Die Erfahrung die ich in dem Kurs gemacht habe, hat mich dann auch gleich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt, denn alles was ich bisher gemacht hatte, war eigentlich ziemlich wertlos, denn ich habe noch einmal ganz bei Null angefangen und es gehört sicherlich ein bischen Demut dazu, zu erkennen und einzusehen, dass das eigentlich erlernte nicht ausreicht und sich noch einmal ganz neu zu orientieren, aber ich habe es gemacht und nicht bereut#6.
Es folgte noch ein weiterer Kurs sozusagen als Vertiefung, des bereits erlernten und auch im nächsten Jahr ist noch ein Kurs angedacht in Österreich bei einem Instruktor, den ich mit Marian (Polarfly) zusammen besuchen werde.
Für mich steht ein 30 Meter Wurf nicht im Vordergrund, ich finde es schöner auf kürzere Distanzen einen Wurf sauberer zu präsentieren und interessiere mich mehr für die Trickwürfe wie Switchcast, Rollwurf, Bogenwurf etc. und habe es mir zum Ziel gesetzt diese zu jeder Zeit und ohne darüber nachzudenken in einer für mich perfekten Art ausführen zu können.
Ich habe selbst schon den ein oder anderen Kurs gegeben, allerdings mehr im Freundeskreis und ohne finanzielle Gedanken, da für mich immer der Spass an der Sache im Vordergrund steht und ich mich daran erfreue, wenn ich sehe, dass ein Neueinsteiger ins Fliegenfischen seine ganz persönlichen Erfolge hat, dass ist es was die Fliegenfischerei für mich ausmacht, die gemeinsame Freude und Leidenschaft.

Sehr gerne fische ich an der Küste wie auch an gut bewirtschafteten Forellenseen und an einigen Auen.

Zum Getackle:
Gatti #5 8ft 3teilig mit Rolle Vision XLA 5/6 und Schnur Orvis Green Mountain in #5 oder Guideline Presentation #4 meine absolute Lieblingsrute:vik:
Loop Yellow Line #7/8 9'3ft 3teilig mit Rolle Loop Multi 6/9 und Schnur Loop Distance in #7

Vision Extreme Plus  9ft 3teilig mit Rolle Vision XLA 5/6 und Schnur Orvis Green Mountain #6 oder 3M Basstaper in #7, die wahrscheinlich bald den Besitzer wechselt und dann in Andre's Bestand übergeht#6

So ich denke das wars erstmal von mir, ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes sonniges Wochenende und freue mich darauf euch alle am nächsten Donnerstag wiederzusehen|wavey:
Gruß  Marco


----------



## AndreasG (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bzgl. der Reinigung des Beckens bin ich mit dabei.
Man sollte aber vorher klären wo wir dann mit den ganzen Grünzeug bleiben, rausharken und dann in die Büsche damit wäre keine Lösung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... bei der Beckenreiningung haben alle mit anzupacken!|wavey:

..... nicht nur wir Freiwilligen ....!

.... ich schau mich mal um, ob der Park in hinteren Teil 'nen Komposthaufen hat, da können wir die Rotze dann raufblasen:m

..... schönes Wochenende ....:vik: Helge


----------



## BjoernML (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, also ich bin Björn der Wettermacher... 

Naja, also um genau zu sein: der Anfänger, der am letzten Donnerstag das erste Mal da war (Blond, Brille, etc.).

Ich angele seitdem ich 14 bin (jetzt also fast 20 Jahre), habe aber zwischendurch (so die letzten 10 Jahre) nur sehr gelegentlich gefischt, meist am Forellenbordell...
Aufs Fliegenfischen bin ich mehr oder weniger durch Zufall gekommen, ich wollte es immer mal ausprobieren und hab rumge-googelt. Da hats mich dann irgendwie gepackt und ich hab mir bei Ebay ne RonTompson Travelforce (9", 4teilig, 5-6'#) und ne billig-Rolle / Schnur geholt.

Tja, jetzt versuche ich das Ganze ein wenig unter Kontrolle zu bringen und parallel dazu bin ich auf der Suche nach Angelmöglichkeiten nahe Bad Segeberg, denn da wohne ich derzeit.

Beruflich bin ich Ingenieur und da hat man immer gut zu tun, insofern finde ich die Möglichkeit in netter Atmosphäre viele gute Tipps zum FliFi zu kriegen besonders klasse und hoffe, dass das Ganze noch ne Weile hält.

Tja, wenn ihr noch Details wissen wollt, dann halt nächsten Donnerstag... 

Ein schönes WE, 

Björn


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute es war mal wieder ein traum :vik:einfach geil 
so und jetzt zu mir 
ich heiße andre und wohne in eilbeck ich habe ein sohn der gerade 18monate ist :vik:deswegen kann ich auch nur alle 14 tage fischen gehen 
mich hat das mefo virus leider voll erwischt und jetzt auch noch das fliegen fischen :q danke andy :q
am liebsten möchte ich jedes weekend in den wellen stehen und fischen weil mir das am besten gefällt den sonnen aufgang und den sonnen untergang einfach geil 
ich habe noch nicht so viele mefos erwischen können aber immerhin 3 kleine hatte ich auf eine fliege  :vik:
da der herbst ja noch kommt und denn die saison wieder los geht möchte ich meine nächsten mefos mit der fliegen peitsche erwischen also jungs bringt es mir bei :q so doll kann ich das noch nicht 
ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon wieder auf donnerstag und auf meine neue rute #6
ich hoffe nur du hast die rute 2 mal geputzt damit ich die schnur über den ganzen tümpel schießen kann :vik: 
ich finde sehr endspannt wenn auch die profis unter uns sind  man merkt richtig in der gruppe das es kein neid gibt das es keine dummen sprüche gibt schau dir den mal an wie ******* der schmeißt :v
toll ist es auch wenn jeder hilfbereit ist sowas sieht man offt bei uns jeder hilft jeden toll #6so soll es sein 
besonders finde ich es das thomas e immer versucht zu kommen  um zu helfen der es garnicht nötig hat :q dazu sag ich erst mal danke von uns allen feine sache #6 so ich wünsche euch ein schönes weekend und bis donnerstag  :vik:lg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Andre,
erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem 18 Monate alten Sohn:vik:, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, habe selbst 2 Kinder einen Sohn 10 Jahre alt und eine Tochter die gerade 2 geworden ist, ich weiß also wovon ich spreche, auch wenn die Keksfresser manchmal nerven können, ohne die 2 möchte ich auch nicht mehr sein|supergri|supergri!

Die Rute ist sowas von geputzt, dass glaubst du gar nicht, ich habe das Teil sogar extra mit einer megageilen Autopolitur durchpoliert, die wirft jetzt von ganz alleine bis zum Bahnhof Barmbek:m und das ganze ohne Doppelzug:vik:!

Ich hoffe du wirst viel Freude haben mit der Rute, ist auf jeden Fall etwas ganz feines!

Die eine Schnur die du schon geworfen hast, habe ich dir schon auf eine Spule gemacht, die andere die doch noch nicht kennst auf die Rolle, die ist was schönes für die Mefofischerei an der Küste, aber das siehst du ja am Donnerstag selber.

So nun verabschiede ich mich, ich muss heute Abend noch ein paar Scheiben auf dem Kiez auflegen und werde dann hoffentlich morgen nochmal kurz zum Fischen an irgend so einen Tümpel kommen.

Liebe Grüße 

Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ich habe da mal ne Frage 
Was hat ne megageile polierte Rute mit Wurfweite zu tun |kopfkrat 
Ich glaube du hast vergessen mir was zu erzählen, ich benutzte ja ne Rute in Symbiose mit ner Schnur um auf Weite zu kommen #6

Ich glaube du meinst den Shadow Cast, der ja als streng geheim eingestuft wird und nur an speziell auserwählte Fliegenfischer  weitergegeben wird :vik:

Mal Spass beiseite, ich möchte mich auch einmal vorstellen:

Mein Name ist Marian, bin 39, wohne in Halstenbek und komme aus dem schönen Harz, wo immer noch gerne zum fischen hinfahre. Ich bin aber öfter an der Küste anzutreffen, da schneller in Kiel oder Eckernförde bin als im Harz #6
Angefangen habe ich wie jeder Andere auch, mit Köderfische stippen für Vati, danach selber stippen und dann Karpfenangeln.
Habe Jahrzehnte überhaupt nicht geangelt und vor 6 Jahren wieder angefangen als Ansitzangler / Spinnfischer.

Vor 3 Jahren habe ich von Marco meine erste Fliegenrute zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen und konnte mich so gar nicht damit anfreunden und hatte es ca. 1 Jahr schleifen lassen.

Seit 2 Jahren beschäftige ich mich mit der Fliegenfischerei und seit ca.1 Jahr mit der Fliegenbinderei und beides macht extrem  viel Spass #6

So das war es erstmal von meiner Seite, äääääääh nein, gelegentlich kann ich auch mein Schandmaul nicht halten und sage was ich denke, auch wenn  es mal nicht angebracht sein sollte 

Nobody is perfekt :l


----------



## Grey-Ghost (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Polarfly,

ja mein Bester, genau den Shadow Cast meinte ich, ich sehe wir verstehen uns:m


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich glaube du meinst den Shadow Cast, der ja als streng geheim eingestuft wird und nur an speziell auserwählte Fliegenfischer weitergegeben wird :vik:



na denn bin ich doch der richtige haubsache das ding schießt und ich fange meine mefos damit :vik::vik:lg andre 
samstag werde ich das erste mal die rute testen an der küste :vik:ich bin jetzt schon heiß und habe richtig bock lg andre #h
und ne schöne arbeits woche wünsch ich euch bis donnerstag #6


----------



## Grey-Ghost (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Andre,
na dann hoffe ich doch, dass du auch eine anständige Trutte rausziehst:q
Ich fahre ja auch ab Samstag für 3 Wochen nach Lolland und werde mich dann gezielt mit den Meeräschen rumärgern|uhoh:
Ich habe sicherlich keine schöne Arbeitswoche, denn ich habe Urlaub:vik::vik::vik:
So bis Donnerstag denn.


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

das hoffe ich doch auch #6ich habe heute noch schön geübt auf der wiese |supergri


----------



## AndreasG (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja auch ab Samstag für 3 Wochen nach Lolland und werde mich dann gezielt mit den Meeräschen rumärgern|uhoh:



Wirst dich schon nicht ärgern, ich setze bis Donnerstag noch neue Ideen um und bring sie dir dann mit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

so mal wieder eine neue Zeitrechnung noch 83 Std. und 44 Min. dann ist es wieder soweit und wir werden den Park unsicher machen:m

@ Andreas G,
das hört sich doch gut an mein Lieber, da bin ich ja schon mal gespannt, welche Geheimnisse du dann präsentierst:q

So ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen Arbeitstag, ich genieße derweil das herrliche Wetter


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann will ich auch mal.

Ich heiße Gunnar und bin 27 Jahre. Ich wohne seit fast einem Jahr mit meiner Verlobten in Hamburg und arbeite hier als Konstrukteur. Durch meinen "Schwiegervater" bin ich zum Meerforellenfischen gekommen.
Mit dem Fliegenfischen, und auch Fliegenbinden, hab ich vor 3 Jahren angefangen, weil ich es sehr Reizvoll finde. Zum Anfang hab ich mir ein Einsteigerset zugelegt, um ein bißchen am Fluss auf Weißfische zu fischen. Mittlerweile hab ich mir auch eine Ausrüstung für die Küstenfischerei zugelegt. Meine ersten Erfolge an der Küste sind bis jetzt eher noch bescheiden. In diesem Frühjahr konnte ich einen Dorsch und Anfang Juni eine handlange Mefo überlisten.
Leider haben sich wohl ein paar Wurffehler bei mir eingeschlichen, welche ich gerne wieder ablegen möchte. Ich denke mal, mit eurer Unterstützung werd ich das schon hinbekommen:m

Meine Ausrüstung:
Rute Scierra IC3 8,6'  Klasse 6/7 (wohl eher ne 7)
Rolle Vision Koma 7/8#
Schnur Scierra HMT 8#, Rio Outbound 7#


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nu bin Ich auch mal dran.
Ich bin der mit den grauen Haaren. Auf den Bildern Jakobipark
bin Ich oft zu sehen. Fische  ca seit dem 12 Lebenjahr
angefangen mit Karauschen die wir Jungs an die Angelgeschäfte
als Köderfische verkauften. Über Wettfischen mit Kopfruten
Matchfischen. Karpfenangeln.später dann Hochsee u.Spinnfischen.
Obwohl viele andere Angelarten auch Ihren Reiz haben,
Bin Ich schon seit länger dem Meefo  Virus verfallen.
Habe schon einige gute Fische allerdings nur mit Blech verhaften#6
können. Bin erst seit diesem Jahr dabei das Flifi zu lernen.
Ausser ein paar kleinen Barschen und Rotfedern die wohl zufällig dran hingen konnte Ich noch nichts fangen.
Ich denke das Flifi auf Meefo und Co gibt mir nochmal ein Kick.Wenn man es gut beherrscht ,und ist für mich eins der letzten Abenteuer. Vieleicht kommen durch unsere Treffen
noch ein paar Fahrgemeinschaften an die Küste zustande.
Gerät Loop LTS 9,3 #7 rolle Vision Koma #7 Schnur  Guideline Tri Cast #7
Bis Donnerstag  Christoph:vik:


----------



## Grey-Ghost (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

so denn, ich hoffe ihr habt den Tag genossen und euch ein wenig der Sonne gewidmet, aber wahrscheinlich habt ihr alle brav gearbeitet!

Wenn das mit dem Wetter so bleibt, dann kann es am Donnerstag ja nur megageil werden und vergesst mir ja die Watstiefel nicht um das Becken zu reinigen:m

@ Helge,
hast du meine Nachricht bekommen am Wochenende?
Wie stehts denn mit der Angelegenheit?

So bis später denn, spätestens Donnerstag 18 Uhr|wavey:#h


----------



## Fangnix (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann will ich auch mal

Ich heiße Florian, bin 19 und wohne zur Zeit noch in Lauenbrück bei meinen Eltern. Dies wird sich jedoch in wenigen Wochen ändern, zum Anfang des Wintersemesters ziehe ich nach Greifswald, um dort Geologie zu studieren.

Seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr angle ich. Mit dem Fliegenfischen hab ich September letzten Jahres begonnen, durch Abi und andere Sachen bin ich aber nicht sooo häufig zum Werfen auf der Wiese gekommen.
Dennoch, mitlerweile bekomm ich die Schnur in Richtung Fisch (meißtens jedenfalls).

Mein Gerät ist eine Redington Red Fly 9' #6/7 (angeblich, is aber eher eine #7/8) mit einer Guideline IGMA Seatrout 79, sowie eine selbstgebaute Rute in 7'6'' #4. Aufgebaut ist die auf einem vierteiligen Batson Rainshadow RX7 Graphite Blank.

Ach ja, mich erkennt ihr an den langen Haaren und der meißt schwarzen Kleidung.

Grüße


----------



## AndreasG (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, nu will ich auch.
Ich bin der freundliche Linedressingverteiler und arbeite in der Anwendungstechnik für technische Kunststoffe. #h
Mit der Angelei hat es bei mir mit 7 Jahren auf einer verträumten dänischen Insel angefangen, exakt an der gleichen Stelle hat meine  Tochter mit 5 Jahren angefangen......der Kreis hat sich geschlossen. Vor 14 Jahren habe ich mich der Süßwasserangelei fast kompl. abgewandt und bin seit dem im Belly Boat auf der Ostsee unterwegs. 
Ab und an Spinrute vom Ufer und seit ca. 6 Jahren auch mit der Fliege, wobei ich mich da eher auf die Sommermonate und die Meeräschen konzentriere. 

Mein Getackle beschränkt sich auf:
Rute; 6er Scierra HM2 Saltwater 9.1ft
Rolle; Scierra Traxion 7 
Schnüre; Scierra EDP WF6F und Scierra XDA WF6F

Gruß
Andreas

P.S. Falls noch einer Dressing braucht kann man mich einfach am Donnerstag ansprechen, ich hab fast immer was dabei.


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Diggn, ich hoffe du hast deine Stiefel von Vati mitgebracht, damit du am Donnerstag richtig einen vorlegen kannst :z

Habe mal angefangen mit Links zu werfen, ist es nicht geil, dass man von ener Sekunde auf die andere zum blutigen Anfänger mutiert #6

Ich habe seit langer Zeit nicht soooooooooooooooo viele Knoten im Vorfach gehabt wie Heute |uhoh:

Aber war auch mal wieder ne Erfahrung, falls man vergessen haben sollte das man auch mal mit dem Werfen angefangen hat |kopfkrat

Hier mal einer von ganz hinten,' Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier, doch besser geht es ohne ihr '.

Da jeder hier sein Getackle zum Besten gibt, hier mal meines:

Ruten: Sage Z-Axis 486, Sage XI2 690, Orvis Zero Gravity 586, TFO TiCr 990.
Rollen: Danielsson, 2-5, 4-7, 6-9

Bis Dönnerstag :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> so mal wieder eine neue Zeitrechnung noch 83 Std. und 44 Min. dann ist es wieder soweit und wir werden den Park unsicher machen:m
> 
> ...


 hallo wenn du noch mal schreibst das du urlaub hast denn muß ich dich leider ersaufen im tümpel donnerstag :g
ich schwitze mir echt den arsch voll und muß mir von kunden anhören ich bin zulangsam :vik:ja das bin ich aber nicht donnerstag da gehts los wieder #6 lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mir fehlt leider die zeit ein wenig mehr zu schreiben.
Kämpfe mich durch das Packchaos, denn morgen geht es ja an den Atlantik.

Ne ordentliche Vorstellung folgt erst aus dem Süden Europas.

Wünsche euch schon mal viel paß und freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen im August.

Andy


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Mir fehlt leider die zeit ein wenig mehr zu schreiben.
> Kämpfe mich durch das Packchaos, denn morgen geht es ja an den Atlantik.
> 
> Ne ordentliche Vorstellung folgt erst aus dem Süden Europas.
> ...


 endlich bist du weg :vik:ich wünsche dir ein guten flug und freue mich auf den 11 august wenn du wieder da bist denn knallen wir mal zusammen klos lg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

tja was soll ich sagen, bin gerade aufgestanden und das auch nur, weil mich die Penner hier unten mit Ihrem Laubpüster dermaßen genervt haben, dass ich kein Auge mehr zubekommen habe:v
Schön, dass die meisten sich inzwischen vorgestellt haben, dass macht die ganze Sache doch viel angenehmer.

@Polarfly
Keule du weißt doch wo meine Watstiefel sind, ich musste mir doch das Auto mit Werkzeug von meinem Vater vollpacken, da war kein Platz mehr für die Dinger, aber durch meinen Job bedingt werde ich euch die richtigen Anweisungen geben, dass kann ich ganz gut:vik::vik::vik:

@Andre
Tja was soll ich sagen, warte mit dem ertränken bis du die Rute hast, sonst wird das nichts:m

So ich werde mir dann jetzt mal einen netten Tag machen, dass Wetter ist ja ganz gut, bis später denn|wavey:


----------



## BjoernML (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Tja, da hab ichs ja leicht, ich hab noch garkeine Wat-Ausrüstung (muss ich erst meinen Bruder anpumpen)...

Aber ich kann sicherlich die Schubkarre schieben / Eimer schleppen, was auch immer... woher kommt denn die Ausrüstung zum Putzen? Eimer kriege ich ja noch ins Auto, aber sonst...

CU, Björn

Edith: Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch fotografieren...


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

tja was soll ich sagen, bin gerade aufgestanden und das auch nur, weil mich die Penner hier unten mit Ihrem Laubpüster dermaßen genervt haben, dass ich kein Auge mehr zubekommen habe:v
Schön, dass die meisten sich inzwischen vorgestellt haben, dass macht die ganze Sache doch viel angenehmer




:q:q:q:q:qgröööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl wenn du willst leih ich dir mein sohn noch der macht dich um 5uhr 30 wach und glaube mir der schaft das :q:q:q:q:q:q lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

polarfly :g ich war heute bei christian und hab mal ein bischen gesabbelt wegen samstag 
wir wollen nach ALS die haben da ganz gut  gefangen :q 
also zieh  dich warm an es wird der hammer und geil :vik:
christian kommt donnerstag auch vorbei :g lg andre


----------



## guadarmar (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So nun schaffe ich es auch mal mich vorzustellen.

Ich heisse Thure bin 44 Jahre und bin vor 4 Jahren zum Fliegenfischen gekommen, weil ich einen Englaender an der Costa Blanca in der Brandung hab wedeln sehen. Habe den Typen einfach angequatscht, bums hatte ich eine Rute in der Hand und zack war es geschehen. Halt Liebe auf den ersten Wurf.

Bis Donnerstag

Thure


----------



## Grey-Ghost (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

@Andre,
schick mir deinen Sohn mal rum kein Thema, den setz ich zu meiner Tochter ins Bett und dann geht der Punk richtig ab:vik::vik::vik:, das ist nämlich auch so eine kleine Terrorbiene!!!

Polarfly war gerade bei mir und so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, wollte er mit euch Samstag nach Stohl fahren, aber das könnt ihr ja auch am Donnerstag noch bequatschen.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, egal wohin es geht, dein neuer Stock bringt dir Glück#6

Bis später denn Jungs


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco!

... äääh, ziehst du dir eingentlich die Mail auch mal rein, die ich an dich schicke?


@ Andre!

.... meinst Du mit Christian etwa den Angelgerätefachverkäufer aus der Innenstadt?

@Andreas!
... gibt es die "Gleitmasse evtl auch in schlankerer Verpackung, z.b. Spritzenflasche a la Nasentropfen??? das wäre schön!


Gruß an Euch drei  Hallunken, Helge


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Andre,
schick mir deinen Sohn mal rum kein Thema, den setz ich zu meiner Tochter ins Bett und dann geht der Punk richtig ab:vik::vik::vik:, das ist nämlich auch so eine kleine Terrorbiene!!!


grööööööööööhl |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

eigentlich ist das egal wohin haubsache die rutten sind krumm bei uns #6
mein kollege war am weekend auf ALS 4stück hatte er |supergri und ein anderer 3 stück |bigeyes 
lg andre 
das müssen wir noch mal bequatschen donnerstag |supergri mal schauen ob ich ihn übereden kann lach 
ich hoffe doch du hast die rute noch in watte drinne nicht das du sie  die ganze zeit durch prügelst |supergri|supergri|supergri 
donnerstag gehts wieder los :g noch 2 tage


----------



## Stingray (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Jungs

Ich bin wie gesagt Thomas. Fische seit 4 Jahren mit der Fliege. Mal mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Habe es endlich geschafft nach 6 Kursen ( mit sehr bekannten Werfern ) ein erfolgreicher *u30* Werfer zu werden :vik::q:q. Ohne Schweiß kein Preiß :q:q. Wir sehen uns Donnerstag #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Andre!

.... meinst Du mit Christian etwa den Angelgerätefachverkäufer aus der Innenstadt?


jepp den meinte ich


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

... tzz, .... die Welt ist klein!

... bis Donnerstag!


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ds stimmt der ist schon richtig heiß auf donnerstag 
:q


----------



## dat_geit (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich hab die erste wurfeinheit am atlantik hinter mir, ist immer wieder hammergeil
morgen mal mehr mit ein paar fottos

guts nächtle nach good old germany 

andy


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

auf die fotos biin ich ja mal gespannt viel spaß noch bei dir #hlg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

so endlich mal wieder Regen, dass wurde ja auch mal Zeit|supergri!

@Helge,
natürlich habe ich die Mail gelesen, wollte eigentlich am Donnerstag persönlich mit dir über die Geschichte sprechen. Nur vorab ne kurze Info: Lass die Finger von den Ruten, ich kenne beide Rute und das längere Model von beiden habe ich schon besessen und war froh als ich es wieder los war, steht jetzt bei K&HD im Gebrauchtmarkt und fristet ein trostloses dasein

@Andre,
Hast du schon eine Rolle für die Rute, wenn ja bring sie bitte mit, dann können wir gleich die neue Schnur rauftüddeln:vik:

Bis später denn.


----------



## BjoernML (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen, der Regen ist morgen bestimmt durchgezogen.

Ich war gestern noch ein wenig auf der Wiese und hab ein wenig gewutscht und gewedelt. Und was macht der neugierige Ingenieur, wenn man 6 m Schnur rel gut in der Luft halten kann? Man erhöht auf 10 / 15 m und produziert Schnursalat. 

Naja, so schlimm wars garnicht, ich hab mal ein wenig mit Zug versucht, damit ihr morgen wieder viel zu korrigieren habt, ihr sollt Euch ja nicht langweilen. 

Alsdann, CU, Björn


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Das ist ja ein reger Schriftverkehr #6

Ich glaube ich sollte mal was klarstellen.

Morgen wollten wir über den Samstag sprechen, aber wie es aussieht ist das ja schon alles in trockenen Tüchern |uhoh:

'Als' war nur ein Anriss mit Übernachtung und nur ein Denkmodell, wenn überhaupt kann ich nur Samstag Morgen und dann wollte ich nach Eckernförde, Stohl/Noer, damit die Fahrzeit kurz gehalten wird.

Solltet ihr nach Als wollen wünsche ich Euch Viel Spass und dicke Trutten #h

So das mal von meiner Seite.

Noch mal einen in die Tüte: Komunikation ist Alles #6

Bis Mosche :l

PS, an Helge.

Die Yellow Line ist die einzige Serie aus dem Color Konzept die bis vor kurzem noch weiter gebaut wurde, es gibt also noch genug Ruten auf dem Markt.
Die Ruten werden in der Regel nur auf Bestellung geordert und für Liebhaber dieser Stecken, die neuste Generation sind die ja auch nicht mehr.
Da sich bei LOOP in der Entwicklung was geändert hatte, die Entwickler habe sich selbstständig gemacht mit einem eigenem Konzept 'No Limits ', kann es natürlich sein das die Ruten jetzt nicht mehr erhältlich sind, wertfrei.

http://www.nolimits-products.no/index.htm

Für genauere Info's solltest du dich mit AOS in Verbindung setzen, die haben jetzt europäische Generalvertretung.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Andre,
Hast du schon eine Rolle für die Rute, wenn ja bring sie bitte mit, dann können wir gleich die neue Schnur rauftüddeln:vik:


wieso neue rolle |kopfkrat du meintes doch ich bekomme deine dazu geschenk natürlich das hat mein sohn auch gehört :vik:
klar habe ich ne rolle für die peitsche bring ich morgen mit 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

 schade ich dachte du bist genau so heiß wie ich :q wir bekommen aber noch mal ein date hin zum fischen #6oki doki lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde,

Mein neuer Stecken ist aus good old USA eingetroffen #g
Seit doch bitte so nett und bringt mal eure 5er - 6er Schnüre mit, zum ausprobieren, dass wäre total Klasse :vik:

Am besten wäre es, wenn jemand eine Guideline Presentation in der Klasse WF5F zu testen hätte, die 4er Presentation ist ein Mühchen zu leicht und die Guideline TriCast WF5F zu schwer #q

Wer interessse hat, ich hätte noch eine Scientific Anglers Steelhead Taper WF6F zu verhökern, die Schnur ist ein paar Mal geworfen worden aber leider existiert die Rute nicht mehr.
Preisvorstellung €20.-



Bis Mosche |gutenach


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> schade ich dachte du bist genau so heiß wie ich :q wir bekommen aber noch mal ein date hin zum fischen #6oki doki lg andre



Hallöchen Andre.

Ich denke ich stehe in Flammen , werde auf alle Fälle an die Küste fahren aber nicht nach Als, da bei  mir das Wochenende diesmal zeitlich beschränkt ist, aber das hätte ich aber gerne mit Euch Morgen durchgesprochen, So what |kopfkrat

Momentan sieht es auch mit dem schnöden Mamon ein bisschen eng aus, da ich noch bis zu meinem Urlaub im September ein paar Mal zum Meeräschen fischen eingeladen bin und das muss bezahlt werden :c
Freue mich auf Morgen, bis denne :vik:


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann will ich mich auch mal als erste Frau vorstellen...

Ich heiße Kristin aber fast alle nennen mich Krissi und ich bin 22 Jahre alt.
Letzten Donnerstag bin ich mit Gunnar das erste Mal im Park gewesen um mir das alles mal anzusehen... und es sah sehr interessant aus.
Ich würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, bzw. mal von jemanden gezeigt bekommen. Gunnar kann mir das nicht so wirklich zeigen, weil er Linkshänder ist und selber gerade angefangen hat.
Also wäre jemand bereit sich zu opfern?

Zu meiner Angellaufbahn:
Vor Zehn Jahren habe ich mit dem Angeln angefangen. Aber so wie jeder hier, erstmal in Binnengewässer. Dann kam ich in die Pubertät und das Thema Angeln war für mich einige Zeit Tabu. Mit ca. 16 oder 17 Jahren, bin ich dann mit meinem Vater an der Ostsee ein paar mal zum Angeln gegangen. Als ich mit Gunnar zusammen kam, er dann auch am Meeresangeln Spaß gefunden hat, nahm bei mir die Lust auch nach und nach zu. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich Anfangs sehr enttäuscht gewesen bin, wenn Gunnar jeden Abend losgegangen ist. Teilweise hatte er durch meine Reaktionen, glaub ich ein Schlechtes Gewissen. Ich hatte ihm und meinem Vater schlechtes Wetter gewünscht. Naja, jetzt geh ich selber oft mit. Und seit dem ich die 61er hatte hat mich das Mefofieber gepackt.:z

Meine Ausrüstung:
noch 0

@ Marian: ich komm auch aus dem Harz. bin da geboren.

Also bis denne
Krissi


----------



## Bellyboater (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, nu is es fast wieder so weit.
Das Wetter wird auch prima, also kann einem netten Abend im Park nichts mehr entgegen stehen.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



> [/QUOTEIch würde das gerne mal ausprobieren, bzw. mal von jemanden gezeigt bekommen. Gunnar kann mir das nicht so wirklich zeigen, weil er Linkshänder ist und selber gerade angefangen hat.
> Also wäre jemand bereit sich zu opfern?]
> 
> Hi Krissi, dass sollte kein Thema sein, es sind genug Leute da:vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sag mal Hasiputzi, ich habe da einen Fehler in deiner Beschreibung gefunden.

Das heisst nicht Schönwerfer, sondern POSER #r


Bis nachher.


----------



## BjoernML (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

LOL, na um den Ruf muss ich mir zum Glück noch keine Sorgen machen. Aber wie ist das bei Dir? Fehlt da nicht das Brackwasser?

Hi Krissi, ich hab letzte Woche frisch angefangen, ich kann sagen: es macht verdammt viel Spaß...

Bis hoffentlich nachher (evtl. muss ich noch auf nen Krankenbesuch, merkt ihr dann ja...).

CU, Björn


----------



## Stingray (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich schaffe es heute nicht mehr . Bin beim nächsten mal wieder am Start #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Ihr Lieben,

es war mal wieder ein wirklich schönes Treffen, es macht einfach Spass, dass einzige was wirklich nervt, ist das das Becken echt mit diesem Scheisskraut#q zugewuchert ist, da müssen wir uns noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Wie ihr ja wisst, müßt ihr jetzt 2 Wochen auf meine Anwesenheit verzichten, aber das schafft ihr schon und ich werde in der Zwischenzeit die Meeräschen ärgern oder eben die Meeräschen mich:q.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall in der nächsten Zeit viel Spass und freue mich auf's Wiedersehn.

Bis bald!


----------



## Stingray (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und nun guckt mal hier andreas g burtzelt .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

es war geil es war warm es war der oberhammer mit meiner neuen peitsche zu spielen #6 also bis nächsten donnerstag :vik:


----------



## Grey-Ghost (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

so nun ist es fast soweit, morgen früh geht es los nach Lolland und wie mir zugetragen wurde, sind die Meeräschen vor Ort

Also macht's gut und wir sehen uns in 2 Wochen am Donnerstag den 21. August wieder beim Werfertreffen|wavey:

Und vergesst nicht, immer schön fleißig üben:vik:

Bis bald#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Jungs.

Hier mal was seltens aus dem Bereich Fliegenfischen, geniesst es |laola:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlrqRBTIDcQ&feature=related


----------



## Stingray (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und ich dachte immer, das sind echte Fliegenfischerinnen. Aber die können ja gar nicht gut mit der Rute umgehen #d|supergri.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ich hoffe doch die kommen zum nächsten date :vik:denn dürfen sie mit meiner rute auch mal schießen :q:q:q gröööööööööööhl 
für dich petri heil #6und ich möchte fotos sehen von deiner s  mefo |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo  Thomas.

Welche Rute 

Aber die Westen und Watstiefel sind doch Klasse, oder |kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute so meine nacht schicht war einfach nur geil :vik:
wir waren von samstag auf sonntag auf ALS so ein geiles revier einfach ein traum #6da hast du schweinswale genau vor deinen füßen |bigeyes|bigeyes meerforellen die springen fast die ganze nacht aber sehr viele kleine #6 gefangen sind 2 untermaßige die gleich wieder schwimmen dürften 
ich hatte leider 2 im drill verloren vor meinen füßen #q aber das ist nicht so schlimm ich komme ja wieder und dann verhafte ich sie |supergri es war ein sehr geile nacht mit grillen sabbeln fischen schweinswale mefos was will mann mehr lg andre :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

da wollte doch glatt ein fischer aale in den reusen fangen und was hat er gehabt |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes da überlebt kein aal das schwöre ich :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Quabenaxl (3. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Leute
War jetzt eine Woche mit der Familie an der Schlei.Haben zum ersten mal nachts in der Ostsee an der Steilküste Schönhagen mit Fliege auf Meerforelle gefischt. War echt spannend im Dunkeln zu werfen.Leider außer 3 Bissen nichts gewesen,war trotzdem ne abgefahrene Erfahrung.
Hier noch mal ne Kurzvorstellung von uns. Ich, Quabenaxl, heiße eigentlich Thomas (46)und bin bis auf letzte Woche regelmäßig mit meinem Sohn Lucas (13) im Jacobi-Park.Lucas ist schon seit 2 Jahren intensiv mit Flifi und Binden beschäftigt und wirft auch schon sehr gut. Er hat auch schon an div. dänischen Forellenpuffs ettliche Forellen mit den Selbstgebundenen gefangen. Ich fange gerade erst an das Werfen zu lernen.
Wir fahren oft an die Elbe zum Zanderfischen mit Gummi, oder an div. Forellenpuffs zum Spirofischen und neuerdings auch Fliegenfischen.
Das Werfertreffen im Park ist echt ne tolle Sache, weil ob Profi oder Anfänger Jeder von Jedem profititert.Vor allem ist es ein sehr nettes entspanntes Miteinander.

Bis Donnerstag und Petri, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Freddy007 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Andre: klingt nach einem geilen wochenende#6


----------



## xfishbonex (4. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Freddy007 schrieb:


> @Andre: klingt nach einem geilen wochenende#6


 das war es auch :vik:und ich komme wieder in 14 tagen :vik:denn greife ich wieder an #6lg andre


----------



## dat_geit (6. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dat is ja Hammer, wie geil ist das denn:vik:

Aber sofort T-Shirts und Basecaps und rauf damit.......

Kann schon gar nicht mehr richtig schlafen, wenn ich an die nächste Veranstaltung für mich denke.:q

Nee ganz dolle Arbeit und ich würde es am liebsten sofort verwenden.


----------



## guadarmar (6. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So nun noch mal

So damit diese schöne Veranstaltung auch mal ein Gesicht hat. Postet ob ihr sowas gut findet oder nicht. Bis Donnerstag.

Sorry war irgentwie ein falscher Schatten drauf


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thure.

Sieht doch echt Klasse aus #6#6#6#6#6#6

Bis Mosche  :vik:


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (6. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

THUUUUREEEE!!!!

Wie geil ist das denn?????

Bottoms, Caps, Shirts, Poster, alles!!!

Weltklassetennis, weltklasse!!!!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

das sieht ja geil aus #r#rbis morgen lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und einer der das liest hat irgendwo noch zu Hause eine DT4F rumliegen die er zum Treffen mitbringen könnte. das wäre Klasse.

Vielen Dank im Voraus :q


----------



## Bellyboater (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn einer ne 4er Schnur auf ner Rolle hat, könnte derjenige die Rolle vielleicht mal mitbringen? Ich hab mir eine Rute aufgebaut und möchte die gern mal testen...


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

... ääääh? .... falls jemand eine 4er Schnur zuhause rumliegen hat - bitte mitbringen - damit Heike sie auf den Ruten von Marian werfen kann!

Dankeschön, bis nachher, Helge


----------



## Bellyboater (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schön, das wir alle das gleiche Anliegen haben...


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, Jungs.

Ich lege noch mal einen drauf, ich bringe mit 1x Guideline Presentation WF4F auf einer Danielsson 2Five und eine Guideline Presentation WF5F auf einer Danielsson 4seven #q

Ist angeben nicht was feines #6

PS: Und für Bellyboater, die Rute fliegt mit der Rolle sicher sehr gut, auch ohne Schnur. |muahah:


----------



## Stingray (7. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und habt Ihr überlebt #h. Auf dem Weg nach hause, habe ich Pfützen durchfahren , da waren bestimmt Fische drin . Und mindestens 15 Feuerwehr Einsätze gesehen |uhoh:.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (8. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thure
Das Logo sieht ja richtig gut aus. Jetzt müssten wir das Teil nur noch als Aufnäher in Auftrag geben. Würde Ich richtig gut finden.
Konnte heute nicht so lange bleiben, da Ich Nachtdienst #chatte.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Thomas.

Wir haben überlebt #h 

Ich hoffe, du hast das Fenster runtergemacht und die Fischchen angecastet :q


----------



## Fangnix (8. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wie war' s denn? Seit ihr am Ende nach Hause bzw. zur S-Bahn-Station geschwommen? Ich konnt leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht kommen...


----------



## xfishbonex (8. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

es war erst ******* dann geil wir haben sogar noch schön geschmißen und schön geübt #hlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so morgen ist es endlich wieder soweit :vik:wurde ja auch mal zeit wieder :q ab 18 uhr bin ich da bis morgen schnuckels :q:q:q:q
lg andre :g


----------



## AndreasG (13. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Diesmal ohne mich. Bin fleißig am binden, morgen wird das Getackle gepackt und dann geht´s 2 Wochen zum Multenjagen. :l
Wünsche dem Rest der Bande viel Spaß beim wedeln. 

Bis denne
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboater (13. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Diesmal ohne mich. Bin fleißig am binden, morgen wird das Getackle gepackt und dann geht´s 2 Wochen zum Multenjagen. :l
> Wünsche dem Rest der Bande viel Spaß beim wedeln.
> 
> Bis denne
> Andreas


 
Dann mal viel Spaß. Wo gehts denn hin? Dänemark oder irgendwo an die deutsche Küste?


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na, wird ja auch mal Zeit mit dem binden, sonst haben wir ja nichts zum Multen ärgern, wenn ich in 2 Wochen zum fischen hochkomme :q 

Euch dreien erstmal einen schönen Urlaub und einen lieben Gruss an die Familie.
:l


----------



## xfishbonex (14. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bis gleich ihr verrückten 
:vik:


----------



## BjoernML (15. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, ich hoffe, ihr hattet gestern viel Spaß, ich konnte leider mal wieder nicht (die nächsten 4 Wochen siehts auch düster aus)...

Mal ne Frage: ich wollte morgen mal an die Trave zum FliFi, welches ist eigentlich die beste Zeit? Morgens (Dämmerung)?

CU, Björn


----------



## Stingray (15. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Habe es mal wieder nicht geschafft . Zu viel Arbeit zur Zeit. Glücklicherweise ist das Treffen ja jeden Donnerstag .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (15. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo ja es war mal wieder sehr nett und wieder ein netten kollegen kennen gelernt #6die fotos sind alle leider gelöscht die ich gemacht habe :vgib ein kind niemals die kamera :cda kommt nur blödsinn raus :q mein sohn hatt die bilder irgenwie gelöscht :calso bis nächsten donnerstag lg andre


----------



## Truttafriend (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schau mal hier Andre #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Jungs.

Da ich gestern glaube ich mit Thure die Wochenendefischerei eingeleutet habe, hier mal ein paar Bilder.

Hatten Viel Spass, jede Menge Meeräschen, leider ist keine hängengeblieben :c
Thure hatte den einen Nachläufer und Zupfer, bei mir ist eine Trutte hängengeblieben |rolleyes

Ich hoffe für dich Andre, dass die Mücken die du bekommen hast, den Erfolg genauso versprechen :vik:  

Viel Spass für das restliche Wochenende ...............



So Jungs bis Dönnerstag und dann wieder mit ALLES  #6


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian man ist das ein schöner fisch petri heil dazu #6 mal sehen was bei mir heute geht ich fahre nach als wieder :vik:ich werde versuchen eine zubekommen #6 lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich drücke Euch auf alle Fälle die Daumen und Viel Spass #6


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:qauf welche fliege hast du die schönheit bekommen :q ich habe gestern extra noch mal 2 std geübt auf der wiese #6lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die Gurgler oder wenn du eine dänische Zigarre hast, die gehen auch gut 

Was hast du denn geübt ?????  

Werfen oder Binden |kopfkrat


----------



## Quabenaxl (17. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.
Lucas und ich konnte leider nicht mit nach Als. Waren Samstag Abend an der Kattwyk Brücke auf Zander. Wir haben wohl nicht die richhtige Stelle gefunden.Die Gufis ließen sich schlecht führen wg. Kraut,Hänger und schlammigen Boden. 
Hey Andre, vieleicht kannst du uns beim nächsten Werfertreffen noch'n paar Tips geben.Du kennst dich da ja sehr gut aus.
Weiterhin schönes Woe an alle.

Gruß, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute und guten morgen :q:q mann war das anstreng mal wieder :cum 18 uhr war ich auf Als mit hansen fighter :q um 19 uhr stand ich im wasser :q  
das mit der mefo war der hammer :q ich hatte keine einzige stand aber völlig im fisch über all haben die gejagt aber viele kleine :q hatte viele biße auf der schwarzen cigarre :q das geileste war erst kammen die schweinswale vorbei danach kamm die mond finsternis :vik::vik: das war so geil und um 1 uhr kammen die mefos vorbei :q eine konnten wir verhaften 37cm  lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Die Gurgler oder wenn du eine dänische Zigarre hast, die gehen auch gut
> 
> Was hast du denn geübt ?????
> 
> Werfen oder Binden |kopfkrat


 werfen


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werfen, Oha.:q

Und Petri Heil, ich hoffe die kleine schwimmt wieder fröhlich #6


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:qklar haben wir die wieder reingeschmissen #6ich bin nicht so  ein typ haubsache ab knuppeln :cdavon gibtes leider genug idioten #d lg andre 
ich freu mich auf donnerstag bis dann und marian ich habe viele fragen an dich |supergri|supergri ich bring dir auch lieber ein bier mit gröööööööööhl |supergri|supergri könnte länger dauern und nervig sein :vik::vik:ja ja so bin ich lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Andre.

Das mit dem Bier hört sich gut an |supergri

Freue mich auf Donnerstag und stehe mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und dann wieder mit ALLES #6


----------



## Seatrout64 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Marian,

Gruß von nebenan#h HH/Anglerfr., werde jetzt hier mal die Fliegenabteilung etwas genauer unter Beobachtung nehmen.

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Uwe.

Schön dich hier zu sehen |welcome:

Wenn du Zeit hast komm doch einfach am Donnerstag vorbei, wir haben Alle ne Menge Spass.

Hatte im Anglerfeunde Forum schon mal auf dieses Treffen hingewiesen und pflugs hat mich der grosse Vorstand himself angerufen und mir die Bekanntmachenug untersagt, da er persönlich Differenzen mit Jemanden von diesem Treffen hat.
Und der Tread wurde rausgenommen.

Da ich den Verein mitgegründet habe kann ich nur sagen ' Was aus diesem Verein geworden ist und als was er mal geplant war ' einfach nur traurig aber so  ist es nun mal #q


----------



## dat_geit (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also ich kenne schon mindestens 2 und nicht nur einen, der Differenzen mit [edit by Thomas9904]hat.#d
Da *wir* beide aber psychologische Anfängerkenntnisse besitzen, lassen wir einfach Milde walten.:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Milde ist was für die Schwachen, ich denke wir sollten lieber fischen gehen, dafür hat [edit by Thomas99004] nähmlich keine Zeit mehr#6

Wir schon, Hurra  #g


----------



## xfishbonex (20. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:vik:morgen ist es endlich wieder soweit :vik:ich habe jetzt etwa 6 std noch mal auf der wiese geübt :vweil ich ganz schön angepisst war wo ich auf als war |supergri ich habe 2 fliegen verloren im see tank hinter mir #q weil ich das noch nicht hinbekomme im wasser stehn und zu schießen |supergri ich hoffe ihr gibt mir mal ein richtigen tritt in arsch das ich das hin bekomme der herbs ist bald da |supergri und dann will ich fit sein für die mefo jagt lg andre 
um 18uhr 30 bin ich da


----------



## vazzquezz (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Shit, bei mir ist gerade was dazwischengekommen!
Bin erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.

V.

@Boje: Kannst die 6er Pounch wieder auspacken ...:q


----------



## dat_geit (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Auch ich kann heute leider nicht erscheinen....:c


----------



## Bellyboater (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kristin und ich können heute leider auch nicht.
Aber nächste Woche sind wir wieder da.:vik:


----------



## vazzquezz (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Shit, bei mir ist gerade was dazwischengekommen!
> Bin erst nächste Woche wieder dabei.
> 
> V.
> ...



Juchhuuu! Schneller erledigt, als gedacht!

@Boje: Pounch wieder einpacken, ich mach mich auf den Weg!

V.


----------



## vazzquezz (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So wedder to Hus!

Wie immer ´ne seeeehr nette Runde -auch wenn´s mal wieder mit dem Wetter nicht sooo geklappt hat :q !

@Boje : Ich hab Pounch gesagt  - NICHT BRAEURUP!!! :vik:

V.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

man war das geil heute :vik:thomas e war auch mal wieder da und konnte mir gleich helfen #6 und gute tips geben :vik:danke erst mal 
und so konnte ich die schnurr von hansen fight bis zum anschlag rausschießen :vik::vik:jetzt fällt es mir auch leichter zu schießen :vik::vik:der herbs kann kommen noch paar feinheiten und ab gehts an die küste wieder :g:g:g ich freu mich schon auf nächsten  donnerstag wieder lg andre


----------



## Quabenaxl (22. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit Jungs.Lucas und ich haben gestern noch einen Kollegen mit Sohn mitgebracht.Die Beiden waren schwer begeistert und haben gleich Kontakte geknüpft...Gruß an Fischbone und Thanks für die Zandertips.Schade dass wir gestern so abgesoffen sind.Werfen war trotzdem geil.Viele Grüße an Alle, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Fangnix (22. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich glaube, ich hab mich gerade zur richtigen Zeit in die trockene S-Bahn gesetzt


----------



## Seatrout64 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sorry Marian,

aber kannst dass nicht woanders austragen, ich persönlich habe keine Diskrepanzen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich auch nicht :q


----------



## dat_geit (26. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nu ist es bald wieder so weit........:m


----------



## xfishbonex (26. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Nu ist es bald wieder so weit........:m


 ein glück ich habe auch schon wieder richtig bock auf donnerstag :vik:denn übe ich noch mal fleißig und samstag nachmittag gehts wieder an die küste :vik:mefos jagen oder schweinswale :q lg andre 
bis donnerstag #h


----------



## guadarmar (27. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin jetzt wech!

Werde die Auen Rocken.
Also an alle Trutten warm anziehen. War nur Spass.
Also bis nächste Woche.

Gruss Thure


----------



## Quabenaxl (27. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey Xfishbonex,Was für Fliegen nimmst du für Schweinswale? Wenn du sie selbst bindest, kann ich dir nen Strickladen empfehlen bei dem ich Prozente bekomme. Bei der Hakengröße wirst du wohl ein paar Pfund Wolle brauchen.Bis Donnerstag und Petri Heil,Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Thure.

Tight Lines in good old Danemark #6


----------



## xfishbonex (28. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|supergrigeil geil geil einfach nur geil der donnerstag :vik:


----------



## vazzquezz (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> |supergrigeil geil geil einfach nur geil der donnerstag :vik:



Nachdem ich nun heute den ersten von zwei Terminen (der zweite ist der Boardiestammtisch am nächsten Dienstag) wegen eines Elternabends knicken konnte, würde es mich doch eigentlich brennend interessieren, was heute soviel geiler geiler geiler war, als an den anderen Donnerstagen, die mir auch schon seeeehr gefallen haben!

So, Andre! - Und nu hau in die Tasten! #h

V.


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alles #6


----------



## Grey-Ghost (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit Männers!

So, da wir ja nun gestern schon einmal angefangen haben die Thematik bzgl. eines gemeinsamen Fischens anzusprechen, hier nun mal ein paar Anregungen.

Wie wäre es wenn wie demnächst mal gemeinsam zum Fischen fahren, z.B. nach Dänemark/Arrild (ist wirklich schön da) oder aber Dorotheental oder eventuel beim Russen in Quickborn einen Teich mieten, wir könnten, je nachdem wieviel Leute mitkommen ja dann Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, dann hält sich das ganze auch finanziell im Rahmen|rolleyes!

Da wir uns ohnehin jeden Donnerstag zum Werfen treffen, sollte doch eigentlich einem gemeinsamen Fischen nichts im Wege stehen, und das wird bestimmt richtig lustig und ein paar krumme Ruten sind ja auch nicht zu verachten.

Also, lasst mal ein paar Terminvorschläge hören und die allgemeine Resonanz mal abwarten, ich jedenfalls würde mich sehr freuen und terminlich geht bei mir eigentlich immer was.

Bis später denn.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, Andre! - Und nu hau in die Tasten! #h



es war schon geil das du nicht da warst :q:q:qgrööööööööööööööööööööööhl |supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre 
kleiner scherz nein es war mal wieder sehr geil da :q wie immer |supergri


----------



## Stingray (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Grey-Ghost

Also ich bin dabei. Egal wohin. Obwohl Dänemark/Arrild würde mich schon am meisten reizen #6. Ein Termin werden wir wohl auch noch hinbekommen .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Marco, alter Grey Ghost!

Eine hervorrangende Idee!

Gerade für Newbies in Bereich Fliegenfischen eine einfache und gute Möglichkeit, das Erlernte einmal in der etwas "anspruchsloseren" Gewässerbeschaffenheit eines "Puffs" praxisnah umzusetzen!

.... da ich ja wieder, wie einige von Euch bereits wissen ( ... bitte weitersagen) als Euer Sklave im ältesten Traditiondhaus für Jagd- und Angelgerät in der Hambuger City - quasi "rund um die Uhr" für euch im Einsatz bin und mir den A. für Euren teils abnormalen Sonderwünsche aufreiß - bleibt von meiner Seite her ausschließlich der Sonntag!

Wo kann eigentlich egal sein, die Gemeinschaftinhalte schlagen mehr für mich zu Buche - ... und ist mal wieder 'ne Wieder-Neuerfahrung ... ich war seit über 20 Jahren nicht mehr am Put & Take!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Fischkoopp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ all



> oder eventuel beim Russen in Quickborn einen Teich mieten,



Hier der Mietpreis dazu...

Teichmiete, ganzer Tag = 160 €, 20 KG Forellen im Prei enthalten,
jedes weiter Kilo kostet zusätzlich 8 €

solltet ihr dann aber schnell mieten, Erfahrungsgemäß ist der Herbst fast immer ausgebucht...


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Fischkoop!:vik:

... sehr gute Parade!:vik: .... vielen Dank für die Blitzinfo!!!
... Gruß, Helge|wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (30. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ ALSTERBOJE

Kein Problem der Herr....#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> als Euer Sklave im ältesten Traditiondhaus für Jagd- und Angelgerät in der Hambuger City - quasi "rund um die Uhr" für euch im Einsatz bin und mir den A. für Euren teils abnormalen Sonderwünsche aufreiß



Diggn,wir haben noch nicht im entferntesten angefangen abnormal zu sein, aber daran sollte es nicht scheitern   :l


----------



## Grey-Ghost (30. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ts, ts, ts,
von wegen abnormal, dass Programm steht dir erst noch bevor mein Bester|supergri!

Obwohl Quickborn scheint ja doch eher rauszufallen aus dem Raster, nicht wegen des Preises, aber der hintere Tümpel ist ja keine 30 Meter breit, da landet meine Fliegenschnur ja nie im Wasser:m.

So nun euch allen noch ein schönen Sonntag, bis später.


----------



## guadarmar (30. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi am alle!

Schöne Grüsse aus Dänemark.

Hört sich gut an. Bis Donnerstag.

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Ich persönlich würde Dorotheental oder Arrild favorisieren, beide sind sehr schöne Forellenanlagen, die auch mal ein paar mehr Fliegenfischer aufnehemen können. #6

So, melde mich dann mal ab in den Urlaub. Wir sehen uns dann Ende September wieder. :vik:

Solltet ihr zwischendurch mal einen Tripp gemacht haben, bitte viele Bilder und Kommentare, damit ich was zum lesen habe wenn ich wieder da bin |rolleyes


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco und Marian

Und ging was im Dorotheental ?


@ Marian

Schönen Urlaub |wavey:.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.

Danke, in Dorotheental aber hat sich bei den Temperaturen die totale Lethargie ausgebreitet, ich lag mit einem Rotauge von 10cm. Länge ganz weit vorne  |kopfkrat|muahah:
Komisch aber normal sollten doch andere Flossenträger anbeissen #c


----------



## Grey-Ghost (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Thomas,

ja Dorotheental war absolut tote Hose, nicht das keine Fische da waren, ganz im Gegenteil jede Menge fette Trutten waren zu sehen nur leider nicht an den Haken zu bekommen:v
Ich komme am Dienstag mit Helge zusammen zum Stammtisch, da ich ihn bei Hörning abhole, werden wir erst gegen 19:30 Uhr da sein.

Bis denne........


----------



## Hansen fight (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Marco u. Jungs
Finde den Vorschlag gut mal nach Dorothental oder Arrild zu fahren. Wäre gern dabei.
Ich könnte eher in der Woche .Im September geht gar nichts am Wochenende.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @ Thomas,
> 
> ja Dorotheental war absolut tote Hose, nicht das keine Fische da waren, ganz im Gegenteil jede Menge fette Trutten waren zu sehen nur leider nicht an den Haken zu bekommen:v
> Ich komme am Dienstag mit Helge zusammen zum Stammtisch, da ich ihn bei Hörning abhole, werden wir erst gegen 19:30 Uhr da sein.


 
Das kenne ich . War mit mit Rene´Kuhns und Thomas Hartkopf(Hardi) da |supergri. Ich ein Barsch und Hardi ein Rotauge( seine Süßwasserenjungferung|supergri).

Wenn Du Helge mitbringst. Kommt Krister bestimmt früher vom Elternabend .
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Christoph

ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht die noch mitkommen, aber ich denke ich könnte auch in der Woche, da muss ich denn einfach mal einen Tag auf der Arbeit aussetzen, ob nun krankheitsbedingt|supergri oder Überstundenabbau, dass entscheide ich dann kurzfristig.

BTW, was ist eigentlich mit der Ankündigung von Alsterboje bzgl. unseres Treffens, dass doch auf den Sonntag (eventuell) verlegt werden sollte, da mit wir länger im Hellen werfen können, ich gehe erstmal davon aus, dass es dieses mal noch bei nächsten Donnerstag bleibt gell.

@Thomas
Kannst du mich am Donnerstag wieder mit zum Bahnhof Schlump mitnehmen wenn du losfährst?

Bis denne...........


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Caster!

.... betr.: Puff-Flitschen: Sonntag und Montag gehen bei mir!

.... betr.: Werfen im Park: .... wir werden diesen Donnerstag das letzte mal in der Sommerzeit am Donnerstag werfen ....

.... dann -gleich zum aufwärmen
 - Sonntag den 07.09.08 ab 13:00 Uhr!

Dann, bis es wieder machbar ist: wie gehabt - jeden Sonntag (außer wenn die Werfertage im Kiewitzmoor sind) ab 13:00 Uhr, open end!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Grey-Ghost (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was sind denn schon die Werfertage im Kiwittsmoor, die können doch auch zu uns kommen, dann sehen die wenigstens endlich mal ein paar vernünftige Werfer und das ganze ohne Bauchtasche und ohne Sonnenbrille auf mit den Händen oben in der Brusttasche:vik:

Ein bisschen Spass muss sein................

Bis später


----------



## xfishbonex (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:ghallo leute da ihr ja abgeschneidert habt am forellen puff :vik:
konnte ich wenigstens ein hornhecht fangen auf ALS :vCHRISTIAN hatte 2 mefos aber zu klein lg andre bis donnerstag :vik:


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



			
				Grey-Ghost;2174666[EMAIL="2174666@Thomas" schrieb:
			
		

> @Thomas[/EMAIL]
> Kannst du mich am Donnerstag wieder mit zum Bahnhof Schlump mitnehmen wenn du losfährst?
> 
> Bis denne...........


 
Ehrensache .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AndreasG (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, damit der Getacklemarkt nicht einschläft trenne ich mich von einer Rute Scierra HM2 Saltwater Klasse 6 9,1ft und einer Rolle Scierra Traxion 7/9.
Bringe die Sachen am Donnerstag mit.
Testberichte findet ihr zu den Sachen im Fliegenfischer Forum.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... moin Andreas, .... äääh? ... was 'n nu' los?;+

...Du willst doch wohl nicht aussteigen??????

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Bellyboater (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann schließ ich mich mal Andreas an. Meine Rute steht auch zum Verkauf, da ich mir eine Guideline LPXE RS 7# :lzugelegt habe.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Bellyboater

Na ich hoffe das hast du dir gut überlegt, vielleicht hättest du mal vorher etwas gesagt, dann hättest du eventuell noch andere Alternativen aufgezeigt bekommen können#d!

Was hast du denn bezahlt für das Teil und mit welcher Schnur möchtetst du die Rute fischen, eventuell hätte ich da was für dich?

@ Helge,
ne ne, ich bin schon dabei Andreas zu bearbeiten, so einfach kommt er uns nicht davon

Bis später


----------



## AndreasG (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ..... moin Andreas, .... äääh? ... was 'n nu' los?;+
> 
> ...Du willst doch wohl nicht aussteigen??????
> 
> Gruß, Helge



Mal sehen.............evtl. ja auch nur umsteigen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboater (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @Bellyboater
> 
> Na ich hoffe das hast du dir gut überlegt, vielleicht hättest du mal vorher etwas gesagt, dann hättest du eventuell noch andere Alternativen aufgezeigt bekommen können#d!
> 
> Was hast du denn bezahlt für das Teil und mit welcher Schnur möchtetst du die Rute fischen, eventuell hätte ich da was für dich?


 
Ich hab die gebraucht gekauft, in einem absolutem Topzustand für 170€. 

Ich hab die mit meiner Rio geworfen und ich finde, das das ganz gut harmoniert. Das kannst du Donnerstag gern mal testen.


----------



## xfishbonex (1. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich hab die gebraucht gekauft, in einem absolutem Topzustand für 170€.
> 
> Ich hab die mit meiner Rio geworfen und ich finde, das das ganz gut harmoniert. Das kannst du Donnerstag gern mal testen.


 stell dich lieber in die ostsee und schieße sie da |supergri wenn es nicht klapp schieße sie zum mond |supergri|supergri|supergri gröööööööhl|supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (2. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit Männers,

ich mach dann mal weiter im Takt.

Da ich ja nun wieder ein neues Unterteil für meine Gatti Rute bekommen habe, besitze ich nunmehr 2 Ruten in Klasse #5 und das ist eine zuviel.

Soll heissen, ich gebe die Gatti Rute zum Verkauf ab.

Einige von euch kennen die Rute ja, vom Werfen im Jacobipark, für die anderen die die Rute noch nicht kennen hier mal ein paar Daten:

Model 805 / 3PA das heisst Länge 8ft / 3teilig / Klasse #5

Die Rute ist sehr schnell dabei aber sehr sensibel, so das auch feinste Vorfächer gefischt werden können, einfach eine Genußrute.

Falls Interesse besteht, Anfragen bitte per PN, da ich hier nicht öffentlich einen Preis einstellen möchte, nur soviel, es wird ein echtes Schnäppchen:vik:

Bis später...........


----------



## Grey-Ghost (3. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männer,

morgen ist es also wieder soweit:q

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich noch eine nagelneue Schnur habe, die leider so gar nicht zu meiner Rute passt#q ist echt nervig.
Es handelt sich um folgendes Modell: 
Loop Opti Stream WF-5-F / Aufgepasst, ich habe die Schnur an meiner schnellen 5er Rute 1 mal geworfen und das Ergebnis viel zu schwer!!! Nachgewogen 12,7 gr also es handelt sich um eine Schnur in der Klasse zwischen 6 / 7!!!
Da sieht man mal wieder es ist nicht immer das in der Verpackung, was auch draufsteht#c
Wenn also morgen von euch noch jemand auf der Suche nach einer passenden Schnur für seine Rute ist, diese sollte min. Klasse 6 haben oder 7 , dann gebe ich die Schnur gegen einen geringen Preis weg!
Die Schnur habe ich letzte Woche am Samstag gekauft und das Teil kostet schlappe 98 Euro, ich wäre auch bereit gegen eine 5er Schnur mit langer Keule zu tauschen.
Alles weitere per PN ok.
Bis morgen dann..............


----------



## xfishbonex (3. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

morgen knallt es gunnar deine neue rute werden wir erst mal vergewaltigen :q:q:q:q danach ist sie tauglich für die ostsee :g lg andre 
ab 1uhr 30 bin ich da :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (3. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

18uhr30 meinte ich :vik:


----------



## Grey-Ghost (4. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Stingray,

ich bringe die Schnur mit, musst nur eine Rolle mitbringen, das Teil ist noch OVP.

Bis denne...............


----------



## Bellyboater (4. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich freu mich auch schon wieder auf heute Abend.

Und am Wochenende geht es endlich mal wieder an die Küste.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

was soll ich sagen von gestern |supergri einfach mal wieder geil :vik:um 23uhr 30 war ich zuhause :q meine freundin meinte nur heut morgen wie kann man in dunkeln eigentlich mit der fliegen rute schießen |supergri mit netter gesellschaft und paar bierchen klappt alles meinte ich :q:q:q:q 
ich hoffe sonntag wird es auch wieder geil |supergri
nächste woche fahre ich an die küste wer lust hat es sind noch 2 plätze frei :g also traut euch wir beißen nicht |supergri lg andre bis sonntag


----------



## Bellyboater (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es war wieder sehr nett mit euch. Und wenn einer morgen mit an die Küste will, dann sagt einfach bescheid.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Es war wieder sehr nett mit euch. Und wenn einer morgen mit an die Küste will, dann sagt einfach bescheid.


 sag mal schnuckel du sollst arbeiten und nicht am pc spielen #d 
ich glaub ich petze doch mal beim chef |supergri lg andre


----------



## Grey-Ghost (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

also hier nochmal kurz zur Info:

Ich werde am nächsten Samstag zum Dorotheental oder nach Quickborn fahren, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mitzukommen, würde mich freuen, also meldet euch, wird bestimmt lustig.

@Bellyboater und Teufelchen,
wäre auch ne gute Gelegenheit, die Gatti mal am Fisch zu testen, ich sag nur macht echt mordmäßig Spass:vik:
Bis später............................


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marco!

... ..... Ihr schön in 'nen Puff .... und ich auf meinem Geschützstand im Laden?! - ... mh?? #q

..... Sonntag hätte ich mit können - Samstags ist logischer Weise grundsätzlich NoGo für mich

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also Samstag oder Sonntag könnten Gunnar und ich auch.

@ Marco: meinst du mit nächstes Wochenende den 13. bzw. 14.09.? oder morgen und übermorgen?

LG Krissi


----------



## Grey-Ghost (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi Krissi,

finde ich schön wenn Ihr mitkommt, wird bestimmt lustig:vik:

Also ich meinte natürlich das nächste Wochenende, nicht das jetzige, wobei mir grundsätzlich der 13.09. persönlich besser passen würde, da ich am 14.09. zum Familientratschen eingeladen bin.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt ein erfolgreiches Wochenende an der Küste und wünsche euch dabei so richtig schöne blanke Meerforellen#6

Bis später denn................

L.G.

Marco#h


----------



## Hansen fight (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am Samstag oder Sonntag.Würde gerne mitkommen
Wie gestern schon gesagt könnte Ich am Freitag, also wer Lust u. Zeit hat !
Christoph


----------



## Hansen fight (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hier noch ein B

ild von gestern,bevor der Speicher voll wurde.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Helge,

ist doch eigentlich auch kein Thema, es ist bei mir nur so, dass ich an dem Wochende nur am Samstag kann.
Man könnte das ganze auch auf das Wochenende vom 20.09. und 21.09. verschieben, da würde mir auch der Sonntag gut passen und es wäre auch schön wenn du dabei wärst, sehe ich jedenfalls so, ich bin da ganz flexibel.
Also mal in die Runde gefragt, wie sieht es mit Sonntag dem 21.09. aus? Dorotheental oder Quickborn und Trutten ärgern|supergri
Meldet euch, 
bis bald.................


----------



## Stingray (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco

Wir können ja schon mal am 13.09. antesten . Aber den 20.09. oder 21.09. halte ich mir auch frei .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

am 13.09. wären wir dabei. aber das we danach siehts bei uns schlecht aus. essen gehen mit schwiegereltern.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Thomas & Krissi,

machen wir es doch ganz einfach, wir gehen einfach an beiden Wochenenden und so kann jeder der Zeit und Lust hat Mitkommen und ich werde derweil schon mal am 13.09. mit Thomas, Gunnar und Krissi und wer weiß wer noch alles kommt das Gewässer antesten:m

Bis bald........................


----------



## AndreasG (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Den 13. merk ich mir mal. Kann aber nicht so lang, abends ist ja noch Lotto im Stadtpark.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xfishbonex (5. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

nabend alle man hoffentlich ist bald sonntag ich muß noch mal richtig gas geben :vik:weil ich montag an die küste fahre :vik:mein chef hat mir noch mal 3 tage frei gegeben :vik:also bis sonntag freu mich schon :g 
und grey gost denkst du an die wooly bugger |supergri bitte bitte die brauch ich dringend für montag lg andre #h


----------



## Quabenaxl (6. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.@Grey-Ghost.Also am 13.09. würden Lucas und ich uns anschließen. Ganz sicher ist es noch nicht wg. meiner Schichtarbeit.Wo angelt ihr denn? Soweit ich weiß, giebt es Dorotheental zwei Seen. Der eine hat normalen Forellenbesatz, der andere ist der mit den dicken Forellen.Gruß, Lucas und Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, moin Männers.

Sieht doch gut aus, wird bestimmt eine lustige Runde wenn wir denn gemeinsam zum Fischen losziehen.

Wer geht eigentlich heute alles so zum Werfertreffen in den Jacobipark?

Bis denne............


----------



## guadarmar (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg
Bis nachher

Guss Thure


----------



## jflyfish (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo, das scheint ja eine tolle (Dauer)-Veranstaltung zu sein ,  das solltet ihr täglich machen und am Wochenende die F-P-Besuche, na jedenfalls ist's an der Küste bereits merklich leerer geworden, und Hamburger Dialekt ist auch kaum noch zu hören, Danke#h, JFL


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Gunnar und ich sind eben aus dem Park gekommen. Mir verging auch schnell die Lust, da ich andauernd das Vorfach vertüddelt habe.
Da es ja heute nicht viel besucht war, könnte man das ganze vielleicht auf 15:00 Uhr oder so verschieben. Was meint ihr???

LG Krissi


----------



## Hansen fight (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Teufelchen
Mir würde es generell auch eher am Wochenende um 15 Uhr passen
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Grey-Ghost (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo erstmal,

ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Nachmittag beim Werfen im Jacobipark#6

Leider war es mir heute nicht gegönnt dabei zu sein, aber die Familie hatte für den heutigen Tag leider so ihre ganz eigenen Bedürfnisse angemeldet und dem konnte ich mich einfach nicht entziehen:m

Ich denke, dass der Sonntag generell ein schwieriger Tag ist, da viele von uns auch noch nebenbei dann und wann mal zum Fischen gehen und einige haben eben auch Familie. Ich denke ich werde in Zukunft auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig vorbeischauen können wie bisher, wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich vielleicht jeden 3 Sonntag dabei sein

Aber es lässt sich wohl kaum etwas anderes machen, da Helge als Initiator dieses Treffens die Entscheidung diesbzgl. überlassen bleiben sollte und er Samstag arbeiten muss, bleibt nur der Samstag, vielliecht sollte man tatsächlich darüber nachdenken, dass ganze zu einer anderen Uhrzeit zu beginnen|kopfkrat

Bis nächstes Wochenende hoffentlich und mit viel Glück auch am Wasser.

Bis denne.......................


----------



## dat_geit (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@jflyfish

Wenn alle erst einmal ihren Wurflevel haben kommen wir an die Küste und fischen in Gruppen in der Förde, Bülck, Stohl, Paulsgrund, Aschau, Robinsons Hütte, Schönhagen usw.........

Dann werdet ihr meine Hamburger Freunde erst so recht lieben.


----------



## jflyfish (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na, sag ich doch, das treibt mir schon jetzt die Schweissperlen auf die Stirn --- ich angel dann solange an der Stör|supergri,  

Aber das scheint ja aich noch ein wenig zu dauern, das mit dem Werfen:vik: JFL


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute mir würde es um 12uhr passen denn hat man den nachmittag noch mit der familie #6lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (7. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Jacobi-Park-Casting-Crew: Ich melde mich jetzt erstmal 'n Monat ab, und fange dann (ca. 120qm Gehwegplatten und 12to Bausand später) mit komplett ruinierter Grundmotorik in vier Wochen als Newbie wieder an! :vik:

Mitlesen werde ich aber, also nicht, daß hier Schlendrian aufkommt! #6

V.


----------



## dat_geit (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@jflyfish

Dann halt dich in Sachen Stör aber ran, denn am 30.09 ist erst mal Feierabend bis nächstes Jahr.

Dann komm ich dich häufiger besuchen an der Förde.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin. moin,

also wenn alles so bleibt, dann werde ich wohl mit Thomas/Stingray am Samstag mal die Trutten antesten, entweder Dorotheental oder Quickborn:q.

Ich kann am Samstag so ab 15 Uhr, dann könnten wir noch bis ca 21 Uhr fischen, also wer Lust hat, der möge sich bitte melden, damit wir zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft Nägel mit Köpfen machen können!!!

Bis denne...........................|wavey:


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

WINTERTERMIN PER SOFORT:

SAMSTAG - 14:00 UHR!

... ich komm' dann immer noch mal für 'ne Stunde mit ran!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Grey-Ghost (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Helge,

sag mal mein Lieber hast du dich verschrieben oder was meinst du mit deiner Aussage|kopfkrat

Bis später............................

P.S.
Hat sich schon was getan bzgl. unseres Gesprächs von letzter Woche?


----------



## xfishbonex (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> WINTERTERMIN PER SOFORT:
> 
> SAMSTAG - 14:00 UHR!
> 
> ...


ja chef |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

heute gehts los ab an die küste :vik:wetter mal eben geschaut windstärke 2 in der dämmerung #6und in der nacht bestimmt ne 1 :vik:das sieht doch gut aus für mich bericht kommt morgen wenn ich wach bin :q ich hoffe mit einer fetten sommer mefo :q lg andre


----------



## Stingray (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Ich kann am Samstag so ab 15 Uhr, dann könnten wir noch bis ca 21 Uhr fischen, also wer Lust hat, der möge sich bitte melden, damit wir zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft Nägel mit Köpfen machen können!!!


 
Forellensee Bredenmoor ( Quickborn )  schließt um 18:00 Uhr. Und macht dann erst um 19:00 Uhr zum Nachtangeln wieder auf. Dann muß man noch mal löhnen.

Im Forellensee Dorotheental ist erst bei Sonnenuntergang schluss.  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Thomas,

na dann ist doch alles klar. wir fahren dann zum Dorotheental, ist eh viel geiler da und richtig fette Trutten|supergri

Wir telefonieren dann diese Woche nochmal zwecks Treffpunkt ok:

Bis denne................................#h


----------



## Quabenaxl (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.Wer fährt denn nun Samstag definitiv zum Trutten-Puff Dorotheental ?@Grey-Ghost.Hab dir ne PN geschickt, aber evtl. schaust du ja hier im Forum noch mal vorbei. Frage: Wann solls denn los gehen am Samstag  (13.09.08)Gruß, Thomas u. Lucas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (8. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Quabenaxl

Habe dir ne PN geschickt, hoffe es hilft dir weiter:q

Bis denne..........................


----------



## Quabenaxl (9. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jo, thanx. Bis Samstag, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Gruß, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (10. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Stingray,

wie sieht es denn aus mit Samstag so gegen 14.30 bis 15.00 Uhr bei mir treffen, in Eidelstedt direkt an der Autobahn?

Lass uns spätestens morgen mal telefonieren ok.

Bis denne...............


----------



## Stingray (10. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @Stingray,
> 
> wie sieht es denn aus mit Samstag so gegen 14.30 bis 15.00 Uhr bei mir treffen, in Eidelstedt direkt an der Autobahn?
> 
> ...


 
Machen wir #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (10. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ok Thomas, 

bis morgen dann.

Also Männers, wer noch mitkommen will und kann, bitte kurz Bescheid geben ok.

Bis denne....................|wavey:


----------



## vazzquezz (11. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@9904Thomas: |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Sorry, aber ich versteh nur Bahnhof!#c
Der Thread hier ist doch völlig pflegeleicht & stressfrei! Hier ist noch nicht ein böses Wort gefallen ...

Oder hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen?!

V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jetzt wieder ist er hoffentlich (und für die Zukunft) pflegefrei..


----------



## AndreasG (11. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das ist irgendwie keine Antwort auf die Frage.
Mir ist in diesem Thread nichts aufgefallen was sich in irgendeiner Form um Herrn S. aus HH und dessen Verein gedreht hat.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyboater (11. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mal wieder was Anderes. Kristin und ich können am Samstag doch nicht mit zum Fischen, weil uns mal wieder was dazwischen gekommen ist:c


----------



## Grey-Ghost (12. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

also wer morgen mit zum Dorotheental kommen möchte, wir treffen uns um 15.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz bei Mc Donalds in Eidelstedt direkt an der Autobahn wo auch Praktiker und Toys "R" Us ist ok.

Bis morgen denne................#h


----------



## Quabenaxl (12. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.
Was war denn mit Stress und mit Herrn S aus HH gemeint. Hab ich etwas verpasst, oder mal wieder nicht mitbekommen. Oder war das ein Insider?

@Grey-Ghost.
Lucas und ich sind morgen dabei.Falls wir es nicht zu McDo... schaffen, fahren wir direkt. Bsis denne!!!!

Lucas und Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (12. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Quabenaxl

Schön das ihr mitkommt, ich würde sagen, wir warten so bis max. 15.45 Uhr und fahren dann los ok.
Wer bis dahin nicht da ist, muss sich dann selbst auf den Weg machen, der Weg ist ja doch recht simpel, einfach die A7 bis Grossenaspe Abfahrt oben an der Hauptstr. links abbiegen und nach ca. 500 Metern wieder links abbiegen, dort ist ja auch das Schild, mit der Aufschrift dicke Forellen dem einfach nur noch folgen und schon ist auf der linken Seite der See|supergri
So ich würde mich natürlich noch über etwas mehr Resonanz freuen, auf jeden Fall wird es bestimmt lustig so ganz entspannt mal ein paar Std. fischen.

Bis morgen dann..........................#h|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

heute die erste null runde in jakobi park :vmal sehen wie lange das schöne treffen noch geht #q wer schade wenn es in die hose geht lg andre #h


----------



## Grey-Ghost (13. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

so kurzer Bericht, im Dorotheental war absolut tote Hose heute, da ging gar nichts#c!

Fette Fische da, aber ausser Spesen nichts gewesen, es war irgenwie wie verhext

Na ja, was solls, Stingray konnte wenigstens einen schönen Barsch überlisten, aber das wars denn auch schon und die Tatsache, das Quabenaxl einen fetten Biss hatte, leider auch ein Knoten im Vorfach und somit hatte sich die gute Forelle dann auch mal wieder gepflegt verabschiedet|wavey:

War aber trotzdem lustig, werden wir bestimmt mal wiederholen wenn das Wasser kälter ist so im Oktober, dann geht da richtig was, da sind sich die Leute einig:q

So am Dienstag gehts denn mal nach Arrild und das wird definitiv geil, da geht zurzeit richtig gut die Post ab und am Dienstag wird da nicht viel los sein, da die meisten Leute arbeiten müssen und es sind auch keine Ferien|supergri

Ist schade, dass heute beim Werfertreffen nichts los war, aber das ist auch ein ganz normaler Prozess, es passt halt manchmal einfach nicht, mal geht man Fischen oder die Familie ruft oder, oder, oder.................., es ist immer irgend etwas, das läßt sich schwer miteinander vereinbaren, aber das wird auch wieder anders werden|rolleyes

So bis denne.............................


----------



## guadarmar (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo an alle Jakobiparker!

Schoen das alle Spass hatten, aber manchmal muss man auch mal arbeiten. Ich hoffe dass ich beim nächsten ausflug dabei sein kann.
An alle lasst uns dieses schöne treffen nicht einschlafen lassen bloss weil einmal tote hose war.

gruss Thure


----------



## Stingray (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der Ausflug zum Doro hat Spaß gemacht #6. Auch wenn es ein harte Brot war bei dem Wind zu werfen #d |bigeyes. Ich mußte mehr Knoten aus dem Vorfach popeln, als ich fischen konnte :q. Naja, für´n Barsch hat es denn doch noch gelangt .

@ alle

Selbst wenn das Treffen im Winterhalbjahr ein wenig einschläft. Wird es bestimmt, wenn es mal wieder länger hell bleibt, am Donnerstag wieder belebt .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## critrouge (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin, ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen da es  über 20 seiten sind. ich wollte mal fragen euer wurftreffen ob man da an diesem parkteich angeln darf. ich bin ebenfalls anfänger im fliegenfischen komme zwar aus bremerhaven aber vielleicht lässt sich das bei mir mal einrichten auf nen donnerstag nach hamburg zu kommen. denn lieber mach ich mal sone coole tour zu nem treffen mit fliegenfischern wo man sicherlich was gezeigt bekommt oder was lernen kann, anstatt hier 250 euro für nen lehrgang auszugeben. 
und wie oft habt ihr das jetzt schon gemacht?


----------



## Grey-Ghost (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das Treffen findet jetzt immer Samstag ab 14 Uhr statt und man kann dort nicht fischen, da es keine Fische gibt, wir werfen und klönen dort!

Wenn du Lust hast, dann komm mal vorbei.

Zum Schluss noch vielleicht, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall Geld in einen Wurfkurs zu investieren, das haben von uns auch einige gemacht und es gibt nunmal nichts umsonst und bevor man(n) sich noch eine und noch eine Rute kauft, für viel Geld, die praktisch von ganz alleine 40 Meter wirft, so wie es einem die schönen Prospekte suggerieren, dann lieber einen guten Kurs, ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

Bis denne..............|wavey:


----------



## Hansen fight (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da man sich jetzt wohl weniger im Jacobipark sieht
will Ich mich in Erinnerung bringen.
für ein Küstentrip,Dorothental etc. Bin Ich immer offen,
Wenn Ich kann bin Ich nächstes mal dabei. 
Wenn jemand auch in der Woche zeit hat ruhig melden.:vik:Christoph


----------



## critrouge (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wurden eigentlich bilder gemacht von euren treffen die man sich anschauen kann?


----------



## Grey-Ghost (14. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@critrouge

Du musst dich mal durch die Seiten des Threads durchscrollen, da sind einige Bilder aus den Anfängen enthalten.

Bis denne...............|wavey:


----------



## Grey-Ghost (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Männers,

morgen früh gehts nun endlich nach Arrild|supergri, endlich ist es soweit, dicke Trutten ärgern.

Ich berichte dann am Mittwoch von unseren Erfolgen:m

Bis denne....................#h|wavey:


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marco, ...... dicke Puff-Mütter und tight lines für Dich!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Grey-Ghost (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Helge,

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte, aber mit den Puff Müttern habe ich so meine Erfahrungen.................:q

So long.....................


----------



## Bellyboater (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die netten Worte, aber mit den Puff Müttern habe ich so meine Erfahrungen.................:q



Davon werd ich mich morgen höchst persönlich überzeugen#a


----------



## critrouge (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hab mir jetzt mal den kompletten thread angesehen und sind echt coole bilder beigelegt. 
macht bestimmt spaß son treffen, aber auch ziemlich viel teures material oder. 
da is das ja schon fast peinlich mit sonem material wie meins mal vorbei zu kommen 
tauscht ihr denn auch tips aus und analysiert vielleicht fehler anderer?


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Deshalb gehen wir ja in den Park. Um zu lernen und Fehler auszubügeln Egal bei wem und egal von wem. Außerdem werden viele Informationen und Erfahrungen ausgetauscht. Und natürlich haben wir auch unseren Spaß.


----------



## vazzquezz (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



critrouge schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt mal den kompletten thread angesehen und sind echt coole bilder beigelegt.
> macht bestimmt spaß son treffen, aber auch ziemlich viel teures material oder.
> da is das ja schon fast peinlich mit sonem material wie meins mal vorbei zu kommen
> tauscht ihr denn auch tips aus und analysiert vielleicht fehler anderer?



Peinlich wäre nur, wenn Du erst hier (1) per Text auf dicke machen würdest, und dann (2) im Park erscheinst, 'ne völlig unharmonische Ruten-Schnur-Kombo präsentierst, und (3) gar nicht werfen kannst - aber auch nur in Gesamt-Kombination!

Ist ja gerade das schöne an der JPC (Jacobipark-Crew):

Du hast 'ne Rute , aber nicht die passende Schnur - bringen halt welche Schnüre der passenden Klasse mit!

Du hast 'nen Wurfstil , aber nicht die passende Rute - bringen halt Leutz verschiedene Ruten der passenden Klasse mit!

Du hast nix und hast noch nie geworfen? Auch kein Problem - da findet sich auch was ...



V.


----------



## Stingray (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> So Männers,
> 
> morgen früh gehts nun endlich nach Arrild|supergri, endlich ist es soweit, dicke Trutten ärgern.
> 
> ...


 
OK, dann komme ich halt auch mit |supergri. Bis morgen #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## aal60 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sowas fehlt ja auch in meiner Gegend Soest/Werl/Hamm !  

So hab ich mal wieder allein auf dem Sportplatz geübt und dumme Kommentare erhalten.
Jedenfalls klappt es schon mit meiner "4er" Denon. Maximale Weite lag heute bei 16m (ohne Dopelzug) und nur ein Knoten im Vorfach.


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Melde mich mal kurz aus dem Urlaub wieder an :m

Habe gerade gelesen das ihr nach Arrild abgedampft seit, ich wünsche Euch natürlich Viel Spass und Viel Petri Heil #6

Ich hoffe ich kriege es selbst in nächster Zeit hin, daß ich mal mitkommen kann, ihr könnt ja nicht alles alleine machen :q

Kurzer Urlaubsbericht, der Grosse folgt noch |uhoh:

Wir waren im Elbsandsteingebirge und ich war einen Tag fischen und habe mir die örtlichen Bedingungen angesehen.
Mein Ergebnis für den Tag, meine 1. Äsche und 3 Bachforellen bevor ich einen kompletten Schnurabriss mit Alles hatte :c
Die Bedingungen selber waren traumhaft, Sonne bei 25 Grad und kein Wind.



PS: Gibt es Dönnerstag ein Treffen mit Bierchen und Werfen ?????????


----------



## AndreasG (16. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> PS: Gibt es Dönnerstag ein Treffen mit Bierchen und Werfen ?????????



Nöööö, ist jetzt Samstags ab 14 Uhr.


----------



## Bellyboater (17. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann mach ich mal ne kleine Meldung von unserem gestrigen Tage in Arrild. 

Wir sind kurz vor 10Uhr da angekommen und haben uns das Ganze erst mal angeschaut. An der Fließstrecke war ein Fliegenfischer unterwegs, der 4 schöne Forellen draußen hatte. Wir haben dann voller Zuversicht aufgerödelt und haben angefangen zu Fischen. Ich konnte nach nicht mal 5 Minuten eine Refo auf die Schuppen legen.:vik: Gefangen auf Samsökiller. Dann tat sich lange Zeit nichts mehr, auch bei den Anderen nicht. Ne gute Stunde später hat Marco eine dicke Trutte überlistet. 
Ich hab dann auf einen knalligen Streamer gewechselt womit ich meine 2. Forelle fangen konnte und kurze Zeit später noch eine verloren habe.
Ich hab dann noch 2 verloren und 1 gefangen. 
Endergebnis:
Thomas------0
Marco-------1
Ich----------3

|laola:|laola:

Alles in Allem war es ein sehr genialer Tag, was man gern wiederholen kann. Und dann kommt Kristin auch mit.


----------



## dat_geit (17. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hehehehe wo Brtels den Most holt gelle????:vik:

Petriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Stingray (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin

Arrild war schon mal eine Interessante Sache. Wie die da so eine Künstliche Bachanlage hingebaut haben. Bis auf einen Abriss. bin ich leider Schneider geblieben. Habe nun wirklich alles ausprobiert #d. Außer Trockenfliegen (war wohl ein Fehler). Alle Formen und Farben von Streamern und Nymphen. Die Forellen sind dann sogar vor Red Tag und Ritz D Nymphen geflohen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|uhoh:. Die waren wohl dressiert :q. Das sie auf große Mefo-Fliegen beißen konnte ich nun auch nicht wissen .  Aber wir haben uns köstlich amüsiert :q #6. 


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers.

Fahre Morgen an die Küste Kieler Förde/Eckernförder Bucht und wollte mal anfragen ob jemand Lust hat sich einzuklinken.

Sprit liegt so um bei € 10.-  :c

Das zeitliche Fenster liegt so von Nachmittag bis Open End #6


----------



## xfishbonex (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Moin Männers.
> 
> Fahre Morgen an die Küste Kieler Förde/Eckernförder Bucht und wollte mal anfragen ob jemand Lust hat sich einzuklinken.
> 
> ...


 muß leider arbeiten 
dafür knalle ich samstag morgen an die küste wenn alle noch schlafen :g
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schade mein Lieber, aber dann wünsche ich Dir Viel Petri Heil am Samstag #6

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal


----------



## xfishbonex (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal  


gerne sogar das problem ist nur  ich komme dieses weekend das letzte mal an die küste :vdeswegen mach ich mit thomas hardcore angeln :vik:von morgens ganz früh bis in die dämmerung :vik:in oktober muß ich jedes weekend arbeiten #d und in november muß ich die neue wohnung renovieren und dann ziehen wir um :vik:da freu ich mich schon drauf  das heiß in dezember kann ich erst wieder angreifen lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das sollte ja dann nicht das Problem sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Hansen fight (19. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Würde gene mitkommen.Habe aber Fam Verpflichtungen.:c
Schade vieleicht nächstes mal.


----------



## Stingray (19. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin

Wer kommt denn nun alles morgen zum Jacobipark ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen.

Wenn Marco und ich es zeitlich schaffen werden wir da sein, da wir sonst etwas eingebunden sind :c


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (20. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... Marco und Marian:


.... ahb' die neue, die TCX im Laden!!!!!#6

Gruß, Helge:vik:


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> heute die erste null runde in jakobi park :vmal sehen wie lange das schöne treffen noch geht #q wer schade wenn es in die hose geht lg andre #h


 


guadarmar schrieb:


> An alle lasst uns dieses schöne treffen nicht einschlafen lassen bloss weil einmal tote hose war.
> 
> gruss Thure


 
Das wars wohl. War heute von 14:00 - 15:00 Uhr da. Alleine #6 |gaehn:|motz:. Die nächsten reinen Werfertreffen finden dann für mich wohl in Langenhorn statt . 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.

Das ist natürlich schade das du auf weiter Flur ganz alleine gestanden bist, wir hatten soviel zu tun Marco und ich das zeitlich nicht geschafft haben.

Wie wäre es denn für die zukünftigen Samstage so, dass man mal kurz im Board bescheid gibt ob es bei dem Einzelnen klappt oder nicht, so das keiner alleine im Park stehen muss.


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Hallo Sportsfreunde*

*Jetzt mal in anderer Sache, nähmlich dem Fliegenbinden, so als Alternative in der Woche (Donnerstag ???) in der dunklen Jahreszeit.

Wir habe die Möglichkeit in Thures Stammgastwirtschaft in Eppendorf mit bis zu 15-20 Personen zu sitzen und Fliegen binden,DVD's zu schauen, ein Bierchen dabei zu trinken, eine Kleinigkeit zu essen oder einfach nur klönen.

Vielleicht möchten ja einige von Euch das Binden anfangen und brauchen ein bisschen Starthilfe, es könnten sich erfahrenere Binder untereinander austauschen oder es  wird einfach nur mal ne Mücke zusammengestrickt   #6

Was würdet ihr den davon halten ?????*


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marian!



.... ääääh? - - Machen!

Bitte alles hierfür Notwendige installieren und die Infos ins Board!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Truttafriend (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Helge ich finde es nicht besonders sauber das AB und diesen Thread dafür zu nutzen, indirekt oder direkt, zu deinem neuem Forum zu lotsen.
Ich habe kein Problem wenn du hier dein Board vorstellst aber die Nummer jetzt wird schäbig und widerspricht einer gesunden Forumskultur.

Stelle dir bitte mal den umgedrehten Fall vor.

Ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo  Helge.

Alles klar denn werde ich mal die Informationen zusammenklauben und bekanntgeben, kann aber ein paar Tage dauern.

Aber für Gutes ist es nie zu spät #6


----------



## Grey-Ghost (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit,

also ich möchte das Fliegenbinden auf jeden Fall nicht anfangen, da es für mich nichts langweiligeres gibt als Fliegen zu binden|bigeyes, wünsche euch dennoch viel Spass bei dem geplanten Treffen und es gibt dann ja auch wieder die Möglichkeit im Frühjahr wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist sich dem Werfen zu widmen:m!

Sobald es sich wieder ums Werfen dreht, bin ich auch wieder mit am Start, aber bei den Bindeabenden werde ich nicht dabei sein#h

Bis denne.................|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Diggn, ich finde dich jetzt ein bisschen kleinlich :c
Du könntest wenigstens ein Bierchen trinken  mit uns  :q

Ausserdem geht es ums Gesamtpaket, damit sich Jeder wohlfühlt :l


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... Marco, ich schließe mich da voll und ganz der Polarfliege an!

..... die Binder sollen uns doch auch saftigst mit Ködern à la Carte verpflegen .... und persönliche Terminplanungen für Puffbesuche, Küstentouren und Messebesuche stehen ja auch immer wieder an!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Alsterboje

 Mach den Forumslink lieber wieder wech, bevor das hier wieder Stress gibt. Kannst Du uns bei unseren Treffen ja verklickern .


@ Polarfly

Habe zwar alles zum tüddeln in Massen, binde aber aus Bocklosigkeit sehr wenig :q. Nur wenn es unbedingt sein muß #d. Aber bei so einem Treffen bin ich gerne auf ein Bier dabei .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ne ne,

es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als anderen Leuten beim Fliegenbinden zuzusehen:v, da ändert auch das Gesamtpaket nichts daran und wenn irgendwelche Termine bzgl. gemeinsam Fischen gehen anstehen, läßt sich das ja auch hier übers Board bekanntmachen gell!

So long.................


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|supergri|supergri|supergriich bin dabei aber auch nur wenn ihr mir die fliegen bindet |supergri|supergri|supergri
ich rauch noch paar wolly bugger |supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich würde gerne mal vorbeigucken.Ein Bierchen trinken.:lEin paar Fliegen bräuchte ich noch. Und zumindest sieht man sich wieder.#6


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey Andre der Deal steht, Mücke gegen Bierchen, sind auch 0,2 |supergri


----------



## vazzquezz (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ...supergri|supergri
> ich rauch noch paar wolly bugger |supergri|supergri lg andre



DEN Eindruck hab ich manchmal auch , Andre ... |pftroest:




V.


----------



## Stingray (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> DEN Eindruck hab ich manchmal auch , Andre ... |pftroest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du nun wieder :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hey Andre der Deal steht, Mücke gegen Bierchen, sind auch 0,2 |supergri


 oki doki :m


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, moin,

also ich bin am nächsten Samstag den 27.09. auf jeden Fall im Jacobipark, egal ob nun alleine oder eben nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Krissi und Gunnar auch kommen, da wir ein wenig gemeinsam üben wollen.

Bis denne.......................


----------



## Bellyboater (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> ...aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Krissi und Gunnar auch kommen, da wir ein wenig gemeinsam üben wollen.



Da wir dieses Wochenende endlich mal wieder in HH bleiben, werden wir auf jeden Fall im Park aufschlagen.

@Marco
Könntest du dann den Korkspachtel mitbringen? Und, wenn du hast, ne 4er Schnur auf Rolle. Das wäre super.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Gunnar

Klar bringe ich den Korkspachtel mit, ist doch selbstverständlich.

Mit der Schnur sieht es da schon schlechter aus, ich habe keine 4er Schnur, aber vielleicht fragst du mal Marian, der hat noch eine 4er Guideline Presentation.

Bis Samstag dann.

P.S. Kommt Ihr am Sonntag dann auch mit zum gemeinsamen Fischen nach Quickborn oder Dorotheental? Bis jetzt sind wir schon mit 6 Leuten am Start.

Bis denne............................


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Marco mein Schönwerfer, ....wie soll sich die Tour in Dorotheas Einrichtung zum Fischfang, vom Ablauf her gestalten?

Ich dachte mir so im kleinen, der Junior und ich eiern einfach mal mit ..... ist die Frage , wer pflückt uns, wann auf????

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers.


Sollte ich Samstag aufschlagen werde ich die 4er Presentation mitbringen :m

Ich denke das wird sich erst kurzfristig entscheiden, da ich noch nicht weiss ob ich Freitag oder Freitag und Samstag an die Küste fahre, sonst sehen wir uns ja Sonntag


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Helge

Hallo mein kleiner Brainman, ich gehe jetzt mal fest davon aus, dass ich mit Marian zusammen fahre und ich gehe weiter davon aus, dass bei Marian somit noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei sind ok und ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, dass Marian euch 2 sicherlich mitnimmt, vielleicht fragt ihr ihn mal kurz, oder aber ich mache das und dann findet sich auch eine Möglichkeit wie das ganze dann ablaufen soll, vielleicht kommt ihr irgendwo in die Nähe und wir sammeln euch ein oder aber es findet sich etwas ganz anderes, aber glaube mir, es wird schon klappen:vik:

Bis denne...................


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Männers.

Also, ich werde am Samstag nicht in den Park kommen, da ich mit Thure an die Küste zum fischen fahre, wünsche Euch aber Viel Spass #h 

Ich kann die Presentation aber am Sonntag mitbringen, wenn es gewünscht wird |supergri

Mit Sonntag sieht es wie folgt aus in meinem Wagen, bisher fahren 3 Leutchen Marian, Marco und Thure bei mir mit.
Es ist ein 5 Sitzer und wenn wir Alle ein bisschen kuschelig zusammenrücken :k sollte es gehen, da wir eh nur ganz kleines Gepäck mithaben, was in den Kofferraum passt.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ok! Marian  ....... wann schlägst Du bei uns (Friedenstraße 19a) auf??
Frage: Watkladage notwending ... nö, nä?
Gruß, Helge


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco: was würdest du mir zu der gatty für eine Schnur empfehlen? Die ich jetzt von Gunnar drauf hab ist ja nicht so geeignet. ich spür da kaum was.


----------



## Grey-Ghost (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi Krissi,

lass das mit der Schnur mal sein, ich habe noch eine passende Schnur für die Rute, die hast du auch im Park schon mal geworfen, die bringe ich am Samstag mit ok:vik:

Bis denne..............................|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Helge mein Brainbrother.

Ich schlage morgen mal bei dir in der Butze auf :vik: dann müssen wir mal einen beschnackeln |bla:


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Samstag zum Treffen kann ich leider nicht. Aber Sonntag zum Fischen bin ich dabei .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

bzgl. Sonntag fischen gehen, wann wollen wir uns eigentlich wo treffen, habt ihr da schon eine Idee, dann lasst mal hören#6

Bis später........................#h


----------



## guadarmar (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo an die Parkianer

So bin jetzt aus DK zurück, und kann leider Samstag nicht, da ich mit Marian die Küste unsicher mache. Bin aber Sonntag dabei.

Gruss Thure


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> bzgl. Sonntag fischen gehen, wann wollen wir uns eigentlich wo treffen, habt ihr da schon eine Idee, dann lasst mal hören#6
> 
> Bis später........................#h


 
Da Helge auf die Waatnummer keine Lust hat, könnten wir ja nach Quickborn (Breedenmoor), oder ? Da der Treffpunkt eh am Teich ist, ist die Uhrzeit wohl egal. Wer bei Sonnenaufgang, nach dem Frühstück oder erst Mittag anfangen will, soll das tun finde ich .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AndreasG (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich finde wir sollten schon klären wann wir am Wasser sein wollen.
Es sollte ja ein gemeinsames fischen werden, nu stell dir vor du bist gleich früh morgens da und der Rest der Manschaft schlägt erst nach dem Mittag da auf.
War bzgl. Quickborn nicht was mit Teich mieten angedacht?
Gibt es einen Link von Breedenmoor? Ich kenn das Ding nicht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Link von Breedenmoor? Ich kenn das Ding nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 

Meines Wissens gibt´s da keine Seite von ...


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> 1.Ich finde wir sollten schon klären wann wir am Wasser sein wollen.
> 2.Es sollte ja ein gemeinsames fischen werden, nu stell dir vor du bist gleich früh morgens da und der Rest der Manschaft schlägt erst nach dem Mittag da auf.
> 3.War bzgl. Quickborn nicht was mit Teich mieten angedacht?
> Gibt es einen Link von Breedenmoor? Ich kenn das Ding nicht.
> ...


 
Zu 1. Dann sagt mal eine Zeit !
Zu 2. Dann habe ich die Kühlbox voll oder auch nicht :q.
Zu 3. Ein Link gibt es glaube ich nicht. Den kleinen Teich mieten glaube ich schaffen wir nicht mehr. Der ist schnell ausgebucht. Es gibt nur zwei Forellenteiche in Quickborn. Sonst machen wir einen Treffpunkt aus.
Aber die Orga wollte ja unser Grauer Geist machen. Marco  #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischkoopp (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ all

Bei Google Breedenmoor eingeben....


----------



## Grey-Ghost (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend Männers,

bzgl, der Organisation (wann, wo treffen?) gebe ich euch hier an gleicher Stelle morgen Bescheid, da ich noch kurz mit Marian und Helge sprechen muss

Bis denne................


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

...... moin, bezl. Mitnahme!


..... für Marian wäre es ein Riesenaufriss, wenn er mich abholen müßte!

Stingray: kannst du Tim und mich mitnehmen/Friedenstraße einsammeln! (ich geb' die auch 'n Spöket:q)

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ...... moin, bezl. Mitnahme!
> 
> 
> ..... für Marian wäre es ein Riesenaufriss, wenn er mich abholen müßte!
> ...


 
Da das nun auch ein großer Umweg für mich ist ( völlig falsche Richtung ), hier mein Vorschlag: Da das Fliegengeraffel ja nun nicht so viel zum tragen ist, schnapp es Dir, ab in die Bahn und U-Bahnhof Schlump wieder raus. Da gabel ich Dich auf. Was hälts Du davon . Spritgeld = Pattegrisen |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AndreasG (24. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also ich bin raus.
Samstag geh ich zandern und Sonntag werde ich mal wieder mein BB in die Ostsee setzen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stingray (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da das hier irgendwie nicht zum laufen kommt, hätte ich noch einen anderen Vorschlag . Die Zanderjungs treffen sich an der Kattwyk. Mit Grillen und so. Der Bellyboater mit Teufelchen sind auch da. Also ein paar Würstchen eingepackt und los. Habe noch nie mit der Fliegenrute in der Elbe rumgewedelt. Könnte Spaß machen. Sonst pack ich die Spinnrute wieder aus :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Mittlerweile nimmt dieses Treffen am Sonntag, merkwürdige Formen an #d

Mal sehen, wie wir die Kuh vom Eis bekommen |kopfkrat


Postet doch bitte noch mal, wer denn jetzt am Sonntag wirklich mitkommt und Interesse hat zum fischen.
Ich denke, dass es heute Abend eine konkrete Uhrzeit geben wird.

Mein persönlicher Tipp wäre so spät Vormittags ca. 11.00 Uhr, wir älteren Leutchen schlafen auch mal länger und es ist auch Sonntag #h


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

...OK!!!!

Klipp und klar. Helge und Tim fahren mit Marian ....! passt#6

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wohin denn nun ? Quickborn ? 11:00 Uhr ist OK.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco: wir hatten versucht dich zu erreichen, aber du gehst nicht ran. wir wollten mal fragen wann du samstag so im park bist.


----------



## AndreasG (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich hab die Info das er um 14Uhr da sein will.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stingray (25. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Wohin denn nun ? Quickborn ? 11:00 Uhr ist OK.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 

Nun gut, keine Antwort ist auch eine #d. Dann bin ich auch raus. Viel spaß Euch allen und fettes Petri #6


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

sagt mal was ist denn hier los???!!!#d

Einer nach dem anderen, steigt jetzt hier aus, dass muss ich nicht verstehen oder!

Marian hat es doch geschrieben, so gegen 11 Uhr in Quickborn, wo ist da jetzt das Problem.

@Krissi,

ja ich habe gesehen, dass Ihr angerufen habt, aber ich war leider verhindert und habe es auch versäumt zurückzurufen, Asche auf mein Haupt:q
Ich bin gegen 14 Uhr morgen da und bringe dann auch die Spachtelpaste für Gunnars Griff mit und die Schnur für die Rute ok!

Bis denne...........................#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Jetzt muss ich mal den Beamten raushängen lassen und kleinlich sein 

Mein lieber Marcohhase, bisher war glaube ich noch gar nicht klar ob wir überhaupt nach Quickborn fahren. Wir wollten lediglich den kleinen Tümpel mieten, wenn genug Leutchen zum fischen mitkommen, was ja devinitiv nicht der Fall ist.

Sonst waren glaube ich als Gewässer zum fischen lediglich Bredenmoor und Dorotheental im Gespräch, das wäre schon eine Option zum aussuchen.

Und die Uhrzeit von 11.00 Uhr kommt lediglich zu stande, weil ich gefragt worden bin wann es losgehen sollte und keine Aussagen zur Verfügung stand, deshalb hatte ich den Vorschlag gemacht nachdem ich mit Helge mal geschnackt habe.



*So, ich mache jetzt mal ne verbindlich Ansage:*

*Ich persönlich finde Bredenmoor nicht gut,wie gesagt ist ne persönliche Aussage.*
*Ich würde nach Dorotheental fahren, wo ich dann um 12.00 Uhr aufschlagen würde.*
*So spät deshalb, weil ich mit Marco noch Helge von zu Hause abhole und Thure auf dem Wege gleich mitnehme.*
*Dann schön gemeinsam ein bisschen fischen und Spass haben.*
*Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja noch Lust und überlegt es sich ja noch mal #6*

*Also Dorotheental, 12.00 Uhr, Sonntag den 28.09.2008*


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alles klar Herr Beamter,

so machen wir das

Bis denne...................|wavey:


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> sagt mal was ist denn hier los???!!!#d
> 
> ...


 

Das Problem liegt darin, das ich hier noch voll in den Renovierungsarbeiten stecke. Und meine Bude nur noch ein Trümmerhaufen ist |bigeyes. Das nimmt hier ungeahnte Züge an. Stress pur. Und ich, um mal rauzukommen, meiner Lüdden wenigstens eine genaue Aussage machen muß. Und wie Du siehst ist aus Breedenmoor 11:00 Uhr jetzt Doro 12:00 Uhr geworden. Und wenn es zum Doro geht, würde ich in Watklamotten hüpfen. Und ich habe hier zur Zeit keinen Platz die zu trocknen. Wenn ich denn überhaupt an sie rankomme |kopfkrat. Darum geht Doro für mich nicht. Ich kann in dem Caos hier nicht mal Fisch versorgen . Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das hier so schlimm wird. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben #h. Werde aber morgen mal für ein bis zwei Stunden in den Jacobipark fahren. Ihr seid ja um 14:00 Uhr da,oder ? Muß ja mal meine erste selbstgebaute Rute testen. Und so komme ich auch mal raus hier.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wusste ja gar nicht, dass es zwischen Männern auch Zickenkrieg gibt #d|muahah:

@ Marco: DANKE #h


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Thomas,

ja das mit dem Chaos kenne ich, aber ich hatte dir auch angeboten, dass du mich anrufen kannst, wenn du Hilfe brauchst, du erinnerst dich#6!

@Krissi,

ist doch kein Thema, allerdings, dachte ich schon, dass Ihr am Sonntag mit zum Forellenangeln kommt, alleine schon, damit du direkt am Wasser mal austesten kannst wie es so läuft:m

Bis später denne.....................|wavey:


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @Krissi,
> 
> ist doch kein Thema, allerdings, dachte ich schon, dass Ihr am Sonntag mit zum Forellenangeln kommt, alleine schon, damit du direkt am Wasser mal austesten kannst wie es so läuft:m
> 
> Bis später denne.....................|wavey:


 
Wir würden auch sehr gerne mitkommen, aber ich hab doch das BoardiZanderangeln organisiert und da fahren wir hin. Das stand schon länger fest. Aber beim nächsten Mal kommen wir gerne mit. (Wenn wir nicht dann zu unseren Eltern fahren)


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey, mit Marco und ich haben höchstens Rosenkrieg aber kein Zickenkrieg :k

Zickenkrieg, das überlassen wir den Frauen #h

Und warum muss man Watklamotten haben um zu fischen, dass geht mit oder ohne Wat/Gummistiefel auch ganz gut an dem Tümpel 

Ausserdem ' *Wo wir nicht hinkommen, werfen wir hin *' |supergri


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @Thomas,
> 
> ja das mit dem Chaos kenne ich, aber ich hatte dir auch angeboten, dass du mich anrufen kannst, wenn du Hilfe brauchst, du erinnerst dich#6!


 

Klar #6. Mein Problem war nur das ich in den Decken überall Risse habe. Da Blättert die Farbe ab. Nun mußte ich alles noch mal Spachteln und Schleifen. Und jetzt habe ich Schleifstaub in der Bude hoch drei :c. Muß aber auch anfangen zu Lackieren. Na das kann was werden #d. Wenn ich Hilfe brauche, sag ich bescheid .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hey, mit Marco und ich haben höchstens Rosenkrieg aber kein Zickenkrieg :k
> 
> Zickenkrieg, das überlassen wir den Frauen #h
> 
> ...


 
Das finde ich am Doro ja gerade gut, das man da reinwaten kann . Ne, im Ernst. Am Montag kommt mein Schwager zum malen, bis dahin muß soweit fertig werden. Beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei #h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Oki Doki, dann beim nächsten Mal #h

Hier mal eine Sache zum anfüttern am Donnerstag.
Da wir die Möglichkeit haben DVD zu sehen, werde ich Trout Bum Mongolia mitbringen, damit wir zum kleinen Bierchen ein paar schöne Fische zu Gesicht bekommen.

Und natürlich gleich fachsimpeln können wie Geil es wäre, ein Sommerlager der *Casting Crew Jacobi Park* in die Mongolei zu verlegen|muahah:

Wer will kann die Trutten auch nachbinden #r


----------



## Grey-Ghost (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wollte nur nochmal anmerken, dass ich am Sonntag eine megafette Trutte aus dem Tümpel ziehen werde und das ganze vollkommen entspannt|supergri!

Also wie gesagt, wer noch mit möchte, möge sich uns anschliessen und mitkommen, wird bestimmt richtig lustig!

So long......................#h


----------



## Quabenaxl (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.Am 13.9. waren mein Sohn und ich mit Stingray und Grey-Ghost in Doro fischen und haben uns seit dem nicht mehr gemeldet. Wir sind nicht ausgestiegen. Mein Sohn ist auf Klassenreise, so'n Motorradfahrer hat mein Auto total geschrottet und auch sonst ist momentan Stress hoch sieben. Sind aber bald wieder dabei.Die Temperaturen sinken und die Trutten werden langsam wach.Petri Heil und bis bald, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Marco, ich muss leider unser Date morgen absagen. Ich hatte vorhin trotz 3 Tage Antibiotika auf einmal über 38C° Fieber. Werde also morgen leider nicht in den Park kommen.
Gunnar fragt wie lange du da bleibst morgen. Weil er erst gegen 16.00 Uhr da sein kann.


----------



## xfishbonex (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die Temperaturen sinken und die Trutten werden langsam wach.Petri Heil und bis bald, Thomas und Lucas 



die trutten sind das ganze jahr wach  |supergri lg andre


----------



## Stingray (26. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kommt denn noch einer ???????? Sonst kann ich mir das schenken. Und mach hier weiter#h.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Grey-Ghost (27. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, moin,

@Krissi

wenn das so ist, dann bleibe ich natürlich auch zu Hause, wünsche gute Besserung|wavey:, sollte sich noch etwas ändern, dann gib mir Bescheid, dann komme ich kurzfristig vorbei!


Bis denne..................#h


----------



## Stingray (27. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

OK. Dann schnappe ich mir den Lackpinsel, und lege los :q:c.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (27. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ganz großes Kino. Ist denn überhaupt wer da?

Vlt kriegen wir dann ja wenigstens mal ein Abschlussgrillen hin.;+;+;+


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Leute.

Das ist ja wieder *richtig* grosses Kino im Jacobipark :c

Tja, Grillen werden wir nicht an der Küste, dafür gibt es schöne heisse Erbsensuppe mit ALLES vom Kocher #6

So, Thure und ich melden uns mal an die Front ab, bis denne.#h 

Oder für die Leutchen die Morgen nach Dorotheental kommen, bis Morsche :z:z:z


PS: Marco so gegen 10.00 Uhr, Helge so gegen 10.30 Uhr und Thure so gegen 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco

Es hat sich nichts geändert. Ich lieg flach. Leider.

@ all

Wollen wir das Abschlussgrillen denn an irgendeinem Wochenende machen oder Donnerstags ab 18.00 Uhr wo wir auch immer unser Treffen hatten?


----------



## Grey-Ghost (28. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, moin,

so nochmal eine kurze Info.

Wir sind um 12:00 Uhr Dorotheental und werden die dämlichen Trutten ärgern. Wer also noch Lust und Zeit hat kann sich gerne anschliessen und mitfischen, wird bestimmt ein netter Nachmittag:vik:!

So long.................|wavey:


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und schöne Fische!


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich schlag einfach mal einen Termin für ein Abschlussgrillen vor:

16.10.2008 (Donnerstag) 18:00 Uhr

Wäre der Termin OK? Ich denke wir sollten das an einem Donnerstag machen, da wir ja alle Donnerstags mehr Zeit hatten als Samstags.


----------



## Stingray (28. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Teufelchen_1986

Termin ist OK #6


@ Die Dorojungs

Wie wars denn ?Kam Fisch raus ? Habe an Euch gedacht, als ich um 19:30 Uhr mit dem Lackieren in der Wohnstube fertig war :c. Und das schlimme ist, es war der erste Anstrich. Noch mal anschleifen, und dann noch mal lackieren #q. Ich will nicht mehr :c.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wie sieht aus habt Ihr nichts gefangen gestern ?
Ich habe zumindest einen kurzen Bericht erwartet.#d
@ Teufelchen der 16.10. ist auch okay für mich.
gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Kurzer Puff Report............................

Jede Menge Spass, Fix Getackle ausprobiert und keinen Fisch |supergri

Den einzigen Kontakt hat Helge sein Sohn gehabt aber ansonsten war wie immer in der letzten Zeit tote Hose :c

Kurzer Küstenreport.....................

Thure hatte eine Mefo, die wieder schwimmt, icke blieb diesmal Schneider und hatte totale Materialschlacht in der Box #q

Jetzt noch mal schön Beweihräucherung :k, Glückwunsch Thure.

Ansonsten war es ein schöner Tag mit Erbsensuppe von Kocher und Zigarre zum Nachtisch.

So das wäre es noch mal von meiner Seite, freue mich auf Dönnerstag zum Treffen.


PS: Ich will ja kein Spielverderber sein aber habt ihr mal mit Helge über das Grillen im Park gesprochen und was er denn davon hält ????
Ist vielleicht nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Stingray (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

In Schneider könnte ich dieses Jahr mein Nickname umbenennen . Petri Thure #6.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da hat Marian naürlich Recht.

@ Alsterboje

Was hältst du denn, als Vater der JPCC (Jacobi Park Casting Crew) von der Idee ein Abschlusstreffen zu machen?



Mal was Anderes. Kann mir einer von euch was zu den Schnüren von Climax sagen? Speziell die Ghost Tip? Taugen die was oder sind doch eher was zum Wäsche aufhängen?


----------



## Grey-Ghost (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mahlzeit,

@Bellyboater,

vergiss die Climax-Schnüre, kringeln wie sch..... und haben eine monofile Seele, also nix mit einspleissen und so:v

Des weiteren, frage ich mich wie das mit dem Abschlusstreffen funktionieren soll, wenn wir uns doch jetzt alle immer Donnerstags in einer anderen Location treffen. Ein paar Leutchen in Eppendorf zum Binden und die anderen im Jacobipark zum Grillen;+, ich halte das für sehr abwegig so etwas umzusetzen, wir bekommen es ja nicht mal richtig hin gemeinsam zum Fischen zu gehen (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen). Ich erinnere mich noch an Gespräche im Park, wo doch ach so viele Leute unbedingt etwas zusammen unternehmen wollten und jeder Feuer und Flamme war und was war am Ende? Von den Leuten, die so unbedingt dabei sein wollten sind dann eine spärliche Anzahl übrig geblieben, stattdessen war denn hier zu lesen, das der eine oder andere nicht kann weil............... und wer alles warum nicht kann, das interessiert doch wirklich niemanden oder sollten wir demnächst einen Thread starten nach dem Motto: Wer möchte mitkommen zum Fischen hat aber leider keine Zeit, bitte rechtzeitig melden#c

Und überhaupt warum ein Abschlussgrillen? Das Treffen stirbt doch nicht aus, es geht weiter sobald es die Jahreszeit zulässt und bis dahin wird das ganze nur verlagert nach Eppendorf, auch das haben viele befürwortet oder irre ich mich da so sehr?

Und nun zum Abschluss,

ich finde den Gedanken, da so öffentlich im Park zu Grillen wenig prickelnd, da schnell der Eindruck entstehen könnte, dass wir nicht anders sind als die vielen Wegelagerer die da sonst so rumlaufen und ich glaube nicht, dass z.B. Helge von dem Gedanken so angetan ist. Wir sollten auch nicht vergessen, wie oft die Polizei da langgefahren ist und auch weiterhin fahren wird und ich gehe davon aus, dass das Grillen dann ganz schnell erledigt ist, da das Grillen in öffentlichen Parkanlagen verboten ist (Bäume, Brandgefahr etc.)

So nun dürft ihr mich auch alle für engstirnig halten und mich steinigen:vik:

Bis später.................|wavey:


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich, Ich, Ich verkaufe die Steine :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q



Ich bin der Meinung das mit dem Grillen und dem Kasten Bölkstoff im Rotationsverfahren hatten wir doch schon mal besprochenund uns darauf geeinigt, dass wir da doch nicht machen wollten :m
Denn genau von diesem Klientel, was Marco angesprochen hat, wollten wir uns doch distanzieren #6



* Und ich glaube ich muss mal was korrigieren, Das Wintertreffen mit dem Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr,  ist kein reines Bindetreffen.

* Das Wintertreffen soll lediglich eine Ergänzung zu unserem Treffen in Jacobipark sein, mit Klönen, Fachsimpeln, Bierchen, Rauchwerk ( Keine Pilze ), Tüddeln, DVD's gucken und Termine zum fischen bespricht, so das man sich auch im Winter sieht und nicht aus den Augen verliert #6


----------



## Grey-Ghost (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian

brauchst du nicht verkaufen die Steine, ich stelle eine Palette 3DF Kalksandsteine zur Verfügung:m. Aber mal was anderes, ist es eigenlich sehr schlimm, dass ich deine Z-Axis geschliffen und nicht poliert habe, ich glaube ich habe die beiden Tuben verwechselt:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q, aber dafür hast du jetzt einen wunderbaren Stock, um Blumen hochzuziehen:vik:

Bis demnächst.....................|wavey:


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es war ja auch nur ein VORSCHLAG. Und man muss ja auch nicht unbedingt im Park grillen. Außerdem sollte es nur als SAISON-ABSCHLUSS gedacht sein.

Ich nehm die ganze Palette Steine


----------



## xfishbonex (29. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Grey-Ghost schrieb:


> @Marian
> 
> brauchst du nicht verkaufen die Steine, ich stelle eine Palette 3DF Kalksandsteine zur Verfügung:m. Aber mal was anderes, ist es eigenlich sehr schlimm, dass ich deine Z-Axis geschliffen und nicht poliert habe, ich glaube ich habe die beiden Tuben verwechselt:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q, aber dafür hast du jetzt einen wunderbaren Stock, um Blumen hochzuziehen:vik:
> 
> Bis demnächst.....................|wavey:


grööööööööööhl |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri oder bohnen zu züchten am stock #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Hier mal mein Vorschlag zum Binden, wer Lust hat :m

Ich würde eine Epoxy Garnele zusammenschustern, da ich am Wochenende an die Küste düsen werde, um den Trutten auf die Flossen zu rücken.

So ähnlich wie das Bild, aber in schön |supergri

Die meisten kennen die Mücke unter den Namen, 'Yoghurtgarnele '.



PS: Wer was gebunden habe wollte, sollte vorher Bescheid sagen, da ich sonst nur das nötigste zum Binden mitbringe.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute da das wetter ja nicht so der bringer ist #q
hier mal was für euch zum geil machen #6 lg andre 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vy1y6b1Y2qM


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Diggn, das Ding ist ein alter Hut #d

Der Trailer ist schon auf der '*Havabor per flue*' drauf gewesen und die habe ich schon seit einem halben Jahr, leider noch nicht erschienen,  im Januar aber  :vik:

Nette Wolfsbarsch DVD übrigens #6

Hier der Link: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z1302PvbLo

Viel Spass beim ansehen |supergri


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... jjjjaaaaaa, ...neeee?!, klar Marian, weil der Bursche mit "Deiner" Rute fischt?! ..... aber achte mal drauf - er strippt überden den Kork - damit der Blank jaaaaa nix abbekommt....

.... anyway .... die Wolfsbarschnummer an sich hat was:m

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der fischt ne 8er XI2, bei mir hat es nur für ne 6er XI2 gereicht #c

Aber wie heisst es; Mann muss zeigen wenn es einem gut geht #6

Rufe nach her mal durch


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Klappt es denn diesen Samstag mal wieder mit einem Treffen im Park? Oder ist jetzt die Winterpause eingeläutet?


----------



## Quabenaxl (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.Mein Sohn Lucas und ich waren jetzt schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr dabei. Wir waren seit dem auch nicht mehr fischen.Heftige private Probleme ließen das leider nicht zu. Am Samstag fahren wir erst einmal nach DK für 2 Wochen wo wir viel fischen werden und uns vom Stress erholen. Ab 25.10.2008 sind wir wieder dabei, wenn das Treffen am Samstag noch steht.Viele Grüße an Alle, Thomas und Lucas


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Quabenaxl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.Mein Sohn Lucas und ich waren jetzt schon 4 Wochen nicht mehr dabei. Wir waren seit dem auch nicht mehr fischen.Heftige private Probleme ließen das leider nicht zu. Am Samstag fahren wir erst einmal nach DK für 2 Wochen wo wir viel fischen werden und uns vom Stress erholen. Ab 25.10.2008 sind wir wieder dabei, wenn das Treffen am Samstag noch steht.Viele Grüße an Alle, Thomas und Lucas


 hallo denn wünsche ich dir mal ein dickes petri heil auch für dein sohn #6
und mach dir keine sorgen |supergri der samstag ist aus gestorben kommt eh keine sau mehr |supergri geht erst wieder los in frühjahr #6wenn es länger hell bleibt |supergri lg andre


----------



## Quabenaxl (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke Andre. Viele Grüße auch von Lucas. Bis bald am Wasser und weiterhin Petri Heil.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich hab heute mal mein Handy durchgewühlt und noch ein paar Fotos gefunden

Das sogenannte 2-Mann-Werfen





Einer wirft und der Andere hat den Schnurkorb um


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das sieht ja etwas obsön aus |kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:q:q:q


----------



## Hansen fight (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Das sieht ja etwas obsön aus |kopfkrat


 Euch darf man sicher nicht alleine lassen.Wer weiss was dann noch alles passiert.|bigeyes
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Stingray (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Das sieht ja etwas obsön aus |kopfkrat


 
Und ob das schön ist :m.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ahhhhhhhhhh, ein Kenner der Scene,  Hallöchen Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Oktober 2008)

*Wurftage, Sonntag 26.10.2008*

Moinsen Leute.

Habe gestern meine neue Rute bekommen, unerwartet vor den Wochenende |supergri

Wenn Jemand am Sonntag zu den Werfertagen kommen sollte und eine 6er oder 7er Schnur (DT/WF, kurz oder lang egal) zu Hause auf der Rolle haben sollte, kann er/sie die Schnur bitte mitbringen, so das ich/wir ein bisschen Auswahl haben zum ausprobieren #v

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Quabenaxl (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Polarfly.
Wir haben noch ne 6 er Vision Attack WF Floating. Wenn wir kommen, bringen wir die mit. War übrigens gestern sehr nett mit euch im Brospieker und der Tipp mit dem Dubbing war auch cool. Lucas hat 's zu Haus gleich mit Erfolg getestet.
Gruß, Thomas u. Lucas


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das ist doch schön, immer gerne fragen #6


----------



## Quabenaxl (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

<a href="http://www.bilder-hosting.de/show/0L9LC.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://s3.bilder-hosting.de/tbnl/0L9LC.jpg" border="0" alt="kostenlos Bilder hochladen"></a>


----------



## Quabenaxl (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute, hier noch 'n paar Pics von Lucas Händy


----------



## Quabenaxl (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und hier der Rest. Viel Spaß. Die nächsten Bilder giebts dann warscheinlich erst nachstes Jahr, wenns Treffen wieder losgeht.Bis bald.

Euer Quabenaxl.


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. November 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ist ein bisschen kurzfristig aber vielleicht habe ich Glück das noch einige mal reinschauen.

Wer eine WF7F egal Welche und zum Kiwittsmoor kommt ist vielleicht so nett und kann sie mitbringen, da ich mit meiner Schnur nicht zufrieden bin.

Für eure Mühe, Vielen Dank in Voraus.


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mal zwischedurch ein paar Grüsse von der Küste.
War zwar saukalt aber ein endlos schöner Tag mit Alles 

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen :m


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin moin leudz#h
wann gehts denn wieder los mit den treffen im park?
würd gern mehr über gerät und technik erfahren|rolleyes
vielleicht kann mir ja auch einer vorher eine einweisung geben;+
komme aus dem raum bergedorf und würd mich freuen mal ne lehrstunde zu erhalten:vik:


----------



## vazzquezz (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ach nee! Reimer sucht auch neue Süchte ... #6
Dat schockt! Ich denke mal ´n büschen dauert´s noch, bis es im Park wieder losgeht ...

V.


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute.

Wenn es mit der Helligkeit in der Geschwindigkeit weitergeht, könnte es Ende März/Anfang April soweit sein #6
Dann haben Wir wieder über ein halbes Jahr  jede Menge Spass :vik:


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (1. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ach nee! Reimer sucht auch neue Süchte ... #6
> Dat schockt! Ich denke mal ´n büschen dauert´s noch, bis es im Park wieder losgeht ...
> 
> V.


achneeeeeeee:m


dann sieht man sich ja wohl mal wieder im park:q


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

soo....
da man lange nix von mir hier gelesen hat, will ich mich auch endlich mal wieder beteiligen.
ich hoffe auch, dass es bald wieder los geht. muss dann wohl nochmal von vorne anfangen.
und ich hoffe auch, dass sich dann auch wieder jemand bereit erklärt, der mir dabei hilf... (marco???)

lg
krissi


----------



## xfishbonex (2. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> soo....
> da man lange nix von mir hier gelesen hat, will ich mich auch endlich mal wieder beteiligen.
> ich hoffe auch, dass es bald wieder los geht. muss dann wohl nochmal von vorne anfangen.
> und ich hoffe auch, dass sich dann auch wieder jemand bereit erklärt, der mir dabei hilf... (marco???)
> ...


na hasi 
dein mann hat das doch drauf  sonst hilft dir helge bestimmt |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wow, pünktlich zum kalendarischen Frühlingsanfang kommt ja richtig Leben in die Bude #r





Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> soo....
> da man lange nix von mir hier gelesen hat, will ich mich auch endlich mal wieder beteiligen.
> ich hoffe auch, dass es bald wieder los geht. muss dann wohl nochmal von vorne anfangen.
> und ich hoffe auch, dass sich dann auch wieder jemand bereit erklärt, der mir dabei hilf... (marco???)
> ...




@ Krissi

 Es wird soviel gestandene Mannsbilder auf den Treffen geben, da wird sich bestimmt Jemand finden #g


----------



## xfishbonex (19. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
wann soll es denn endlich wieder los gehen mit unseren treffen 
kann mal einer ein termin sagen |supergri HELGE SEH ZU :g
wir sind schon wieder alle heiß |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (20. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mein Vorschlag wäre wieder Donnerstags, nachdem die Uhr auf Sommerzeit gedreht wurde. Aber ich denke mal, das Helge das entscheiden sollte.


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

#h Moin aus Groß Grönau :m
Die Fliegenschmeißertruppe möchte gern mal mit den Cracks aus Hamburg zusammen an die Ostsee...
Wer ist denn Euer Rudelführer 
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir mal zur gemeinsamen Hornhechtjagd blasen?
Ich fände das gut .. Vielleicht sagt mal jemand was dazu..hier, oder im Grönautrööt. |wavey:

Piet


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Piet.

Das wäre doch nett  :q

Mal wieder neue Leutchen kennenzulernen und noch ein kleines Fischerchen abzuhalten #6


----------



## Bellyboater (20. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das ist ja mal ne nette Idee#6. Da wird sich bestimmt mal ein Termin finden.


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schön, dass die Idee Anklang findet..:q
werde mal schaun, ob ich es zu einem eurer Termine schaffe, dann kann man das ja mal bequatschen.
Piet


----------



## Stingray (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jacobipark meet´s Bürgerpark :m. Klasse! Da bin ich dabei um die Hornis zu ärgern .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## macmarco (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Jacobipark meet´s Bürgerpark :m.


....im Ostseepark :q Das wird ne lustige Sache...#6


----------



## xfishbonex (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #h Moin aus Groß Grönau :m
> Die Fliegenschmeißertruppe möchte gern mal mit den Cracks aus Hamburg zusammen an die Ostsee...
> Wer ist denn Euer Rudelführer
> Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir mal zur gemeinsamen Hornhechtjagd blasen?
> ...


 SUPERSACHE das ist absolut klasse von euch :vik:das ihr euch mit uns anlegen wollt |supergri|supergri|supergri schön mit grillen fischen und plaudern so liebt man das fischen #6
lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ist morgen eigentlich wer von euch im Kiwittsmoor?


----------



## xfishbonex (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute ich habe da noch ne idee :vik:
wenn das treffen stadt findet  was ich hoffe 
darf keiner eine spinnflitze mitbringen :vik:wir sind doch alles fliegenfischer #6also nur fliegenpeitsche :gund wenn der wind nicht mitspielt suchen wir uns ein platz wo wir alle mit der flifi spielen können :q
oki doki lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mann, *Alle* mit der Fliegenrute live und in Farbe an der Küste, 
daß wird auf alle Fälle interessant #6

Sollte mir nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen, bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei |supergri


----------



## guadarmar (21. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nette Geschichte bin dabei.
Können wir ja Kiwitzmoor besprechen, bin so gegen 11 da

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



guadarmar schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte bin dabei.
> Können wir ja Kiwitzmoor besprechen, bin so gegen 11 da
> 
> Thure




Hey, der Herr aus dem Off ist schreibtechnisch wieder am Start


----------



## guadarmar (22. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Auch das "Off" hat der Tomaten-Aufzuchthilfe mal wieder Tageslicht gegönnt.
Netter Tag am angetrübtem Becken.
Weiter so.

Thure

ps. Tomaten sind Nachtschattengewächse


----------



## Stingray (22. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



guadarmar schrieb:


> ps. Tomaten sind Nachtschattengewächse


 
Und 10" #5 PacPay Ruten sind wie Hardy´s Schwabbelstöcke :q. Aber man kann sich daran gewöhnen .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Thomas

Ich werde dann das nächste Mal meine 10 Feet/Weight 7, Hardy Classic Deluexe mitbrigen, dann kannst du mal eine richtige klassische Hardy werfen 

Progressiv bis in den Fighting Butt, da kannst du schon mit dem Kescher nach der Trutte greifen und die Spitze ist immer noch hinter dir :q

@ Guadarmar

Bei deinem Tomatenstock sind ja schon die Wicklungen ganz rot, da kommen bestimmt bald Tomaten :k

Bleibt ja leider noch eine ganze Weile im Kämmerlein


----------



## Bellyboater (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir das Treffen auf Montags legen würden? Da dürfte Helge doch auch Zeit haben?! Ich finde nämlich, das er, als Initiator der Veranstaltung, an dieser dann auch teilnehmen können sollte. #h


----------



## xfishbonex (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir das Treffen auf Montags legen würden? Da dürfte Helge doch auch Zeit haben?! Ich finde nämlich, das er, als Initiator der Veranstaltung, an dieser dann auch teilnehmen können sollte. #h


digger das geht garnicht :vda müssen fast alle arbeiten :vsonntag wer doch auch gut da kann helge doch auch 
oder macht er auf ein sonntag brunchen im laden :q lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> digger das geht garnicht :vda müssen fast alle arbeiten :vsonntag wer doch auch gut da kann helge doch auch
> oder macht er auf ein sonntag brunchen im laden :q lg andre



Und Donnerstags, wie letztes Jahr, muss keiner arbeiten? Ich meinte damit, das wir das doch Montag Abends ab 18Uhr veranstalten könnten. Donnerstags haben wir uns doch auch Abends getroffen. Warum sollte das nicht auch an einem Montag klappen?#c


----------



## xfishbonex (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Und Donnerstags, wie letztes Jahr, muss keiner arbeiten? Ich meinte damit, das wir das doch Montag Abends ab 18Uhr veranstalten könnten. Donnerstags haben wir uns doch auch Abends getroffen. Warum sollte das nicht auch an einem Montag klappen?#c


 alter ich dachte du meintes das hornhecht stippen an der ostsee :c:c:c:cendschuldige :q
klar denn ist helge dabei  unser wurf lehrer #6
lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ohh man...das schreit hier ja geradezu nach nem "Battle".....
und ich sags ja immer wieder...der erste Fisch den ich mit der Fliegenpeitsche erleg, wird n Hornpieper...naja auch Silber...
was solls...

Also i freu mir....aufs gemeinschaftliche Silberpfeile ärgern..

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Jungs
Werde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben noch im März oder April ne Mefo auf Fliege aufs Band zu kriegen.|supergri
Aber Hornpiper mit Fliege  Ich bin dabei


----------



## macmarco (24. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> alter ich dachte du meintes das hornhecht stippen an der ostsee :c:c:c:cendschuldige :q



*hihi* das ist aber auch gut so zu verstehen beim lesen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> alter ich dachte du meintes das hornhecht stippen an der ostsee :c:c:c:cendschuldige :q
> klar denn ist helge dabei  unser wurf lehrer #6
> lg andre


 

Moinsen Jungens.

Wird ja auch langsam Zeit das es losgeht, ich muß mich ja von unserem Wurflehrer trainieren lassen, damit ich beim Ostsee-Battle auf Hornis fit bin


----------



## xfishbonex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> Werde die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben noch im März oder April ne Mefo auf Fliege aufs Band zu kriegen.|supergri
> Aber Hornpiper mit Fliege  Ich bin dabei


 auch das werden wir hinbekommen #6und das thomas seine erste auch fängt ostern auf fliegenpeitsche #6
lg andre 
was ist denn nun mit unseren treffen wann gehtes wieder los :q
lg andre


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wiedereintritt in die Doppelzugstratosphäre des Jakobiparks:

Montag!!! 20ster April 2009!!!!!

Dann man to!

Gruß, Helge

PS: [insider: ... ich hab' noch 1-2 Lehreinheiten frei]


----------



## xfishbonex (25. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:vik:super geht doch :vik:lg andre


----------



## Bellyboater (25. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wunderbar. Dann müssen wir uns jetzt nur noch 4 Wochen gedulden und es geht wieder los!|laola:


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:vik:Moin Mädels.....wir sehn uns am 26.04.2009 im Salzwasser  :q:q
Da dürft Ihr denn mal in unserer Ostsee rumplanschen ...vielleicht solltet Ihr doch schon eher üben  
Piet


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> :vik:Moin Mädels.....wir sehn uns am 26.04.2009 im Salzwasser :q:q
> Da dürft Ihr denn mal in unserer Ostsee rumplanschen ...vielleicht solltet Ihr doch schon eher üben
> Piet


 hallo piet 
für euch brauchen wir nicht üben :vik:wir machen die lübecker fertig :vikki doki bis dann 
lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo piet
> für euch brauchen wir nicht üben :vik:wir machen die lübecker fertig :vikki doki bis dann
> lg andre



SORRY?!?

Versteh ich nicht! Ich dachte immer es geht ums dazulernen, und nicht um irgendwelche kindergartenartigen Pimmelfechtereien ...

V.

P.S.: ... unter diesen Umständen ... mal sehen ...


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alter Schwede, fehlt ja nur noch der Kasten Pils und der Rundgrill von der Tanke, dann wäre es komplett 


So Freunde,  schönes Restwochende #h


----------



## vazzquezz (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> ...Rundgrill von der Tanke...



... und wenn ...|rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:v





vazzquezz schrieb:


> SORRY?!?
> 
> Versteh ich nicht! Ich dachte immer es geht ums dazulernen, und nicht um irgendwelche kindergartenartigen Pimmelfechtereien ...
> 
> ...


mann alter mach dir mal nicht  in die hose  du müsstes eigentlich wissen das das  alles locker zu geht #6und gerade wir anfänger immer was dazu lernen :q
 und mal ganz erhlich bei so ein event lernst du mehr wie in unseren park  da kannst du sachen schmeißen davon träumst du bestimmt #6
also krista du bist dabei 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, fehlt ja nur noch der Kasten Pils und der Rundgrill von der Tanke, dann wäre es komplett
> 
> 
> So Freunde, schönes Restwochende #h


 ne marian wir machen das ein bischen besser #6 zigarre rotwein und ein geiles menü :vik:das sagt dir doch zu oder also bis du auch dabei #6
lg andre


----------



## macmarco (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Vazzquezz: Ach Schieter... Ist doch nur Spaß und Ironie  Komm mal mit ....


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> SORRY?!?
> 
> Versteh ich nicht! Ich dachte immer es geht ums dazulernen, und nicht um irgendwelche kindergartenartigen Pimmelfechtereien ...
> 
> ...



Klar geht´s um Erfahrungsaustausch in geselliger Runde, und hoffentlicht auch für manchen den ersten Fisch an der Fliegenrute. Garantien gibt´s für´s Fangen nie, aber das Nichtfangen wird dann hoffentlich durch nette Leutz ausgeglichen. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.
Ich bin übrigens dafür, das vom Grundsatz her jeder sein Stullenpaket selbst mitbringt. Dann ist der Orgaaufwand nicht so groß. 
Piet


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ne marian wir machen das ein bischen besser #6 zigarre rotwein und ein geiles menü :vik:das sagt dir doch zu oder also bis du auch dabei #6
> lg andre




Moinsen Andre.

Das mit Menü, Rotwein und die Zigarre danach ist doch schon vergeben, 
Fischerchen und kulinarische Genüsse around the Year :c
Ich denke wir werden die 2 Personen Feldküche aber trotzdem mitschleppen, schmeckt besser als ne Stulle 

*Ist zun nachmachen empfohlen* #g

PS: Das mit dem mitkommen, hängt davon ab, wieviel ich beim *Meister* lerne, da die Latte ja doch ziemlich .......hängt |kopfkrat


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... tja, was darf ich sagen?!: .... da hat der Polarfly doch tatsächlich noch 'ne Trainingseinheit bei mir durchgezogen und sich binnen kürzester Zeit den "Backlash-Underhand-Beachdrop" angeeignet ...!!!!! .... wohl einer der physikalisch kompliziertesten Würfe - wenngleich energetisch und im Weitenergebnis das Maximum an Wurfleistung - Glückwunsch Marian:vik:!!!!

.... wer brauch da noch 'n Doppelzug

Gruß vom "Meister" - Helge #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin moin 
ich hoffe ich finde zeit zu den terminen ;+
lernen muss ich noch viel:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... tja, was darf ich sagen?!: .... da hat der Polarfly doch tatsächlich noch 'ne Trainingseinheit bei mir durchgezogen und sich binnen kürzester Zeit den "Backlash-Underhand-Beachdrop" angeeignet ...!!!!! .... wohl einer der physikalisch kompliziertesten Würfe - wenngleich energetisch und im Weitenergebnis das Maximum an Wurfleistung - Glückwunsch Marian:vik:!!!!
> 
> .... wer brauch da noch 'n Doppelzug
> 
> Gruß vom "Meister" - Helge #h


|bigeyes Meister dürfen wir denn auch von Dir lernen am 26.4.? :q
Piet


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Piet!
.... ääääh? .... ich denk' doch mal, dass ich mit im Spiel bin und mit Krister anne Küste komm'! ...

.... aber bidde, ...was willste denn noch von mir lernen? ... Hamburger Platt????

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> Piet!
> .... ääääh? .... ich denk' doch mal, dass ich mit im Spiel bin und mit Krister anne Küste komm'! ...
> 
> .... aber bidde, ...was willste denn noch von mir lernen? ... Hamburger Platt????
> ...



Dat schnack it all, avers so´n lütt beeten rümfuchteln kunnst mi wiesen
Piet


----------



## xfishbonex (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> moin moin
> ich hoffe ich finde zeit zu den terminen ;+
> lernen muss ich noch viel:q


na du 
wer schön wenn du dabei bist #6
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... tja, was darf ich sagen?!: .... da hat der Polarfly doch tatsächlich noch 'ne Trainingseinheit bei mir durchgezogen und sich binnen kürzester Zeit den "Backlash-Underhand-Beachdrop" angeeignet ...!!!!! .... wohl einer der physikalisch kompliziertesten Würfe - wenngleich energetisch und im Weitenergebnis das Maximum an Wurfleistung - Glückwunsch Marian:vik:!!!!
> 
> .... wer brauch da noch 'n Doppelzug
> 
> Gruß vom "Meister" - Helge #h



Meine bescheidenen erworbenen Kenntnisse mit dem Meister, ist nichts verglichen mit der Anmut und Eleganz in das er dieses Event erstrahlen lassen wird.

Der Meister, Er wird kommen und wir werden in seine Abdrücken wandeln :q


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Der Meister, Er wird kommen und wir werden in seine Abdrücken wandeln :q




..... so soll und so wird es geschehen Padawan Marian!|supergri

#hHelge


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Meister.

Deine Wille geschehe, nicht nur in der Doppelzugstratosphäre sondern auch hier auf Erden :q


----------



## Thomas090883 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo zusammen,

war heut schonmal den "Park einwerfen".....
In Begleitung meines neuen Schmuckstückes...ne Guideline LPXe RS #7...
die in Verbindung mit der Pounch oder nem Lawson und ACE geschmissen oh mannnnnnn ich wollt schon gar nicht mehr weg da.....ein Traum.
Aber den Beachdrop Dings Bums.... neee... hab ich nich gekonnt ;o) aber da arbeiten wir noch dran... nich wahr???
Bis zur kommenden "Schlacht" muss der sitzen...

bis denn... in knapp 3 Wochen is es ja endlich wieder soweit.


----------



## Thomas E. (1. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Jakobi- Caster !

Bin am 20.04. noch in DK, werde wohl aber bestimmt mal an einem Montag
wieder die Zeit finden. 

Möchte nun schließlich mal den allgemein stattgefundenen "Reifeprozeß" bestaunen !

Bis dahin
Thomas E.


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> "Reifeprozeß" bestaunen.



Hallo Thomas, ja es wäre wirklich interessant, da 90% das letzte halbe Jahr mit Blech gen Horizont gefeuert haben :q

Also Mädels, ölt schon mal die Schnüre und poliert die Stöcker, es ist nicht mehr lang hin :k


----------



## vazzquezz (10. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@all_the_horniefishermen: Gibt's eigentlich für den 26ten schon irgend 'ne Ortsplanung?

V.


----------



## Bellyboater (14. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bezweifel ein wenig, dass am 26. die Hornies schon da sind...
Was sagen denn die Äkspärten von da Oben dazu?


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel ein wenig, dass am 26. die Hornies schon da sind...
> Was sagen denn die Äkspärten von da Oben dazu?


#d Ich fürchte auch, dass die wohl etwas später sein werden.
War am WE an der Ostsee.....kaaaaaalt.
sonst nehmen wir das Ganze eben ein wenig später, und dann kurzfristiger in Angriff.
Piet


----------



## macmarco (15. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn das Wetter jetzt so durchgängig bleiben würde, dann wären sie schon vereinzelnt da, aber ich bezweifle es auch....dann halt nen bissl später, bleib trotzdem dabei


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Leutz.

Was lange währt wird endlich gut, es ist wieder einmal so weit.
Am Montag ist Werfertreffen #6

Meine Message an Alle die kommen, bitte bringt eine Schnur in der Klasse 5 oder 6 WF mit wer hat.
Ich suche eine Schnur für eine Rute, für die ich noch keine vorhanden ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und ich freue mich auch schon den Einen oder Anderen nach langer Abstinenz wiederzusehen #h


----------



## Hansen fight (20. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Freu mich auf Heute auf ein wiedersehen mit euch ,nach so langer Abstinenz.
Bis nacher im Park 
Christoph


----------



## Stingray (20. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann heute leider nicht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## critrouge (20. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

in 2 monaten bin ich auch dabei ^^ dann hab ich nen auto, ich hoffe solange hält sich das hier noch. 

mfg


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Keine Angst, ich denke das hier hält sich noch länger!

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auch. Muss nur noch auf Gunnar warten und dann kanns losgehen...

|muahah:

Lieben Gruß
Krissi


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Hier mal ne Fragen an die Offizionales der Treffen Jacobi Park/Groß Grönau #h

Wann,wo,wie, weshalb usw. finden denn die Baltic Open Spring 2009 am Sonntag statt |kopfkrat

Ein paar Eckdaten wären nicht schlecht, da der Eine oder Andere vielleicht ein bisschen planen muß :m


----------



## critrouge (25. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

geht hier noch was? oder is schon vorbei. ^^
ich stoße auch bald mal dazu so in 2 monaten ca. wenn ich mobil bin.


----------



## Bellyboater (25. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Datt is nicht vorbei, hat doch grad erst wieder angefangen. Es ist eigentlich immer wer am Montag im Park.


----------



## critrouge (25. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wird das nur montags gemacht?


----------



## xfishbonex (26. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



critrouge schrieb:


> wird das nur montags gemacht?


 hallo 
ja jeden montag ab 18 uhr  bin morgen nicht dabei |wavey:
lg andre


----------



## critrouge (26. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

das is ja blöd, dann kann ich ja garnicht kommen :-(
naja schade. komme halt aus bremerhaven und dann ganz nach hamburg an einem montag wenn man auch noch arbeiten muss. mhhh ich dachte das war mal samstags hier.


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin...

Sacht mal, habt ihr euch vielleicht schon einmal Gedanken gemacht für den neuen Termin anner Küst zusammen mit uns???


----------



## Sunray (27. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wir waren gestern an der Küste, wozu neuer Termin, auf die Anfrage von Polarfly kam ja null Resonanz, wie etwas weiter oben zu lesen ist.


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Sacht mal, habt ihr euch vielleicht schon einmal Gedanken gemacht für den neuen Termin anner Küst zusammen mit uns???





Hi Big Mac.

Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen und Fischerchen ins Neue Jahr 2010, hat nur Vorteile:

Es kommen wirklich nur Interessenten.
Es ist nicht so viel Betrieb am Wasser.
Tag und Nachtfischerei hält sich die Waage.
Man freut sich über den Warmen Tee, wer möchte auch über ne kalte Cola |supergri

Und ganz wichtig, den Tag kann man ganz laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange planen !!!!!


Einzige Nachteil, es gibt keine Hornies |kopfkrat




PS: Die Hornies sind übrigens da, wir haben die ersten Schwärme am Wochenende gesehen :m


----------



## macmarco (27. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin...

War am WE auch los auf Hornies nur leider erfolglos  Wird ja net das letzte mal gewesen sein 

Ja meinet wegen ins neue Jahr... Ist nur die Frage, wegen den "Anfängern"... Damit deren Ruten auch mal krum werden und sie sich nicht immer mit Trockenübungen vergnügen müssen....
Also wie gesagt, mir ist dat echt egal ....


----------



## Bellyboater (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern an der Küste, wozu neuer Termin, auf die Anfrage von Polarfly kam ja null Resonanz, wie etwas weiter oben zu lesen ist.



Wozu nen neuen Termin? Ganz einfach, weil es vielleicht noch mehr Leute gibt als euch 2, die an einem Treffen mit den Jungs aus Gr. Grönau interessiert sind.


----------



## Sunray (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



> Wozu nen neuen Termin? Ganz einfach, weil es vielleicht noch mehr Leute gibt als euch 2, die an einem Treffen mit den Jungs aus Gr. Grönau interessiert sind.



Komisch, davon ist irgendwie nicht viel zu merken. Es wird viel geredet und und passieren tut nichts, das ist nun einmal Fakt.


----------



## guadarmar (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Lasst uns doch einfach Nägel mit Köpfen machen 
und nicht lange rumlabern.
 Einfach ein paar Termine vorschlagen und dann die Mehrheit entscheiden lassen. Wer kann der kann. Schluss aus. Wenn Schwiegermudddi Geburtstag hat, halt Pech (für Muddi).

Thure


----------



## Bellyboater (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich schlag dann mal den 24.05. vor. Das ist der Sonntag nach Himmelfahrt. Ich hab den Vorschlag auch bei den Groß Grönauern reingestellt. Es wäre schön, wenn sich mal ALLE dazu äußern würden.


----------



## guadarmar (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Lasst uns doch ein paar Termine sammeln und dann machen wir so einen "Abstimmungs-Fred" auf.

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Monsen Sportsfreunde.

Man bedenke, dass die Hornies vielleicht dann schon wieder weg sind oder auch nicht :q
Vielleicht sind ja auch schon die Meeräschen da oder auch nicht :q
Vielleicht sind ja auch Dorsche und Meerforellen da oder auch nicht :q

Vielleicht ist ja auch ne, hey und jetzt kommts, eine Steeeeelhead da oder aauch nicht :q

Vielleicht kommt ja auch der Osterhase im Weihnachtskostüm mit einem Bauchladen vorbei und verkauft Kieler Sprotten oder auch nicht :q

Vielleicht fällt uns ja auch der Himmel auf den Kopf, beim Teutates oder auch nicht.

Vielleicht, Vielleicht, Vielleicht.........

Vielleicht finden wir auch ein Termin |kopfkrat

Mein Termin steht oberen Bereich, für denjenigen der den Unterhandwurf mit der Einhandrute lernen möchte sollte den Termin wahrnehhmen, da man das Vorfach kurz anfrieren lassen kann, dadurch erreicht man eine Optimale Aufladung der Rute. 
Für den Fortgeschrittenen, mit Doppelzugunterstützung, damit man das Vorfach auch wieder vom Eis abbekommt #r


So Boy's and Girl's, let's get ready to............    ach ne, ist ja noch kein Termin vorhanden 

So, strengt euch mal an, ich tue es auch, ich gehe fischen #6


----------



## Sunray (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin auch dafür, Unnderhandcast mit Adhäsion auf dem Eis und das ganze natürlich bei Windstärke 5 aufwärts und selbstredend auf der Wurfhand.

Btw Marian, wofür hast du eigentlich deine Verwarnung kassiert, hast du mal wieder die Wahrheit gesagt|supergri

See you tomorrow.

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also ich würde ja auch mitkommen. Aber nicht erst Ende 2009. Silvester habe ich besseres vor als mir den Ar... in der Ostsee abzufrieren.

Ich finde den Terminvorschlag von Gunnar gut. Da wäre ich auch dabei. Also 24.05.???

Lg Krissi


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Sunray... du fängst hier fröhlich an zu schreiben... dabei hast du dich ja noch nicht einmal vorgestellt. Name, Wohnort, Foto... wären nicht schlecht. Steht ja auch leider nichts in deinem Profil.

Krissi


----------



## Sunray (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



> Name, Wohnort, Foto... wären nicht schlecht.



Wozu, ist alles Schall und Rauch und vergänglich. Lies genau, dann kommst du von ganz alleine drauf:g


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten. Kleiner Tipp?

Kindergarten...


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Btw Marian, wofür hast du eigentlich deine Verwarnung kassiert, hast du mal wieder die Wahrheit gesagt|supergri
> 
> See you tomorrow.




Du Hase, selbstverständlich und mit Alles


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Wozu, ist alles Schall und Rauch und vergänglich. Lies genau, dann kommst du von ganz alleine drauf:g




Hab mal Hilfestellung gegeben, Herr JPC Instructor, ach ne das heisst ja Personal Trainer heutzutage oder |kopfkrat


----------



## Sunray (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



> Hab mal Hilfestellung gegeben, Herr JPC Instructor, ach ne das heisst ja Personal Trainer heutzutage ode



Ach nö, du nimmst einem aber auch den ganzen Spass, ich dachte wir machen mal eine kleine Ratestunde|supergri

Keine Ahnung wie das heißt, ich weiß auch gerade gar nicht was du meinst


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Ach nö, du nimmst einem aber auch den ganzen Spass, ich dachte wir machen mal eine kleine Ratestunde|supergri
> 
> Keine Ahnung wie das heißt, ich weiß auch gerade gar nicht was du meinst





OK, ist rausgenommen, lasst die Spiele beginnen |sagnix


PS: Mein Tipp, ist es der Bi Ba Butzemann


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Warum seid ihr gestern nicht im Park gewesen? Ich dachte du wolltest deine RPL wieder mitbringen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Krissi.

Ich habe sehr unschöne Bindehautentzündung und was verschlepptes mit Allergie, also hüte ich mit Cortison und Antibiotika das Bett .
Ich hoffe das ich schnell wieder auf dem Damm bin #h


----------



## xfishbonex (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hallo Krissi.
> 
> Ich habe sehr unschöne Bindehautentzündung und was verschlepptes mit Allergie, also hüte ich mit Cortison und Antibiotika das Bett .
> Ich hoffe das ich schnell wieder auf dem Damm bin #h


gute besserung kleener :mlg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke mein Bester #h


----------



## Stingray (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann zur Zeit nicht bei Euch sein. Frau im Krankenhaus, und ich selber immer noch nicht fit. Muß übermorgen noch zur Magenspiegelung usw. Ich hoffe, das hat bald ein Ende. Ich bekomme blos zur Zeit den Kopf nicht frei. Biss, ich hoffe bald dann mal #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann teilen wir uns mal die A...rschkarte, auch dir Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch #h


----------



## Bellyboater (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn ihr eh keine Lust mehr drauf habt, an einem Treffen mit den Jungs aus Groß Grönau teil zu nehmen, dann braucht ihr auch nicht so einen Kinderkram schreiben, sondern es einfach dabei beruhen lassen...


----------



## macmarco (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eh keine Lust mehr drauf habt, an einem Treffen mit den Jungs aus Groß Grönau teil zu nehmen, dann braucht ihr auch nicht so einen Kinderkram schreiben, sondern es einfach dabei beruhen lassen...


Naja...Dann lassen wir sie doch mal machen, wenns sie es so möchten|rolleyes

Wir werden einen Termin mal ausschauen und sagen euch kurz bescheid für die die interesse haben... Der Rest musst ja auch nicht, ist schließlich auch freiwillig... Der ein oder andere wird sich von euch bestimmt uns anschließen ...


----------



## macmarco (28. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Monsen Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Man bedenke, dass die Hornies vielleicht dann schon wieder weg sind oder auch nicht :q Sind noch da!
> Vielleicht sind ja auch schon die Meeräschen da oder auch nicht :q Naja, vielleicht vereinzelnt
> ...


Sorry, aber bisher kamst du mit deinen Posting echt symphatisch rüber, aber dieses finde ich nen bissl daneben... Wenn du keine Lust darauf hast, dann nehme es so hin und spare es dir


----------



## Bellyboater (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es wäre schön, wenn ihr euch mal bis spätestens Montag zum 24.5. äußern würdet. Dann würd ich die Organisation übernehmen.


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn ihr euch mal bis spätestens Montag zum 24.5. äußern würdet. Dann würd ich die Organisation übernehmen.



Du und Organisation? Das bleibt doch dann an mir hängen... |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sorry, aber bisher kamst du mit deinen Posting echt symphatisch rüber, aber dieses finde ich nen bissl daneben... Wenn du keine Lust darauf hast, dann nehme es so hin und spare es dir



An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht über Leute urteilen, die du nicht kennst.
Aber das schöne an solchen Foren ist ja, daß es anonym ist, da schreibt es sich leichter 



PS:  Mir wird nachgesagt ich wäre sympatisch, was natürlich im Sinne des Betrachters liegt #h


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht über Leute urteilen, die du nicht kennst.
> Aber das schöne an solchen Foren ist ja, daß es anonym ist, da schreibt es sich leichter
> 
> 
> ...



Marian, wer dich persönlich kennt, weiß wie du bist... also mach dir keine Gedanken ob dich jemand vom schreiben her mag oder nicht.
Das wird derjenige schon selber feststellen wenn man dich kennen lernt.


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke schön, daß ist lieb von Dir  :l


----------



## macmarco (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich nicht über Leute urteilen, die du nicht kennst.
> Aber das schöne an solchen Foren ist ja, daß es anonym ist, da schreibt es sich leichter
> 
> 
> ...



Moin....|wavey:

Ich will dich hier auch net angreifen oder so in der Art... Es war halt einfach nur das Posting, was nicht wirklich so angebracht war. 
Urteilen will ich bestimmt nicht über dich (zumal ich dich ja nun wirklich net persönlich kenne) und anonym ist man in dem Sinne ja auch net mehr wirklich  
Vielleicht schaffen wir das ja mal zusammen anner Küst fischen zugehen, aber nur wenn du dein Hasenkostüm anziehst |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Big Mäc.

Das sollten wir doch schon hinbekommen, wir sind doch alles grosse Hasen #h

PS: Es war übrigens ein Weihnachtskostüm, was der Osterhase anhatte


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So  Sportsfreunde.

Nun wieder Butter bei die Fisches |bigeyes

Da Gunnar sich wie Sauerbier angeboten hat die Regie zu übernehmen, sage ich ja zum 24.5. 

Und die Regie wird nicht an Krissi abtreten, sonst gibt es was mit der Rute, auch wenn noch nicht Nikolaus ist #h

Es sind noch 4 Wochen Zeit, das sollte reichen, daß sich der Einzelne entscheiden kann.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß die andere Truppe auch so entspannt ist wie Wir, also sollte auch ein 2tes Treffen drin sein. ( Für die Kameraden, die am 1sten Treffen nicht konnten )

Meine persönlich Meinung wäre, daß man es auch nicht davon abhängig machen sollte, ob die Meerforelle da ist, der Hornhecht Saison hat oder man an den Forellenpuff geht, damit auch unbedingt was am Haken zappelt.

Es geht doch vielmehr darum das sich ein paar Verrückte zum Werfen treffen, Informationen austauschen, Spass haben oder auch nur einfach den gesellschaftlichen Aspekt nutzen.
Und ob das nu am grossen Ostsee, am Parkteich oder nur auf der Wiese ist, ist doch so ziemlich egal.

Also, lasst uns am 24.5.2009 jede Menge Spass haben, egal wo, egal wie, egal mit was auch immer und egal  mit welchem anderen Verrückten 



PS: So Gunnar, hau rein Schnitte |supergri


----------



## Hansen fight (30. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin
Ich kann am 24.5. nicht.
Bin ab 18.5. bis 31.5.am Römsdalfjord Norwegen :k:q:k:q
Wünsch euch viel Spaß
Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (30. April 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
ich hab mir mal eben 3 seiten durch gelesen |kopfkrat, ich bin nicht dabei am sonntag  ich wünsche euch viel spaß 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ohhhhhh, der junge Jedi wird flügge #r


PS: :q


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Andre

Das kann man auch ohne persönlich zu werden mitteilen.
Denk mal an die Netiquette |krach:

Hab dein Posting entschärft...


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich kann am 24.5. nicht.
> Bin ab 18.5. bis 31.5.am Römsdalfjord Norwegen :k:q:k:q
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß
> Christoph



Wie Schadddddeee.... wünsch>>Dir auf jeden Fall nen schönen Urlaub und dicke Fische.....:vik:

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen,  den Herren der Wurfkunst |kopfkrat


Mal so in die Tütte gefragt, wer ist den so Morgen  im Park ???


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gICH:g


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na, das ist doch ein Wort


----------



## Hansen fight (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin auch im Park .
kann aber nicht so lange, hab noch Nachtdienst :c
Christoph


----------



## AndreasG (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Mal so in die Tütte gefragt, wer ist den so Morgen  im Park ???




Ich nich.....bin fischen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Ich nich.....bin fischen.


 

Selbst schuld :q

Viel Spass #6


@ Krissi.

Nehme bitte mal die Gatti mit, ich habe eine Schnur dabei, die dir vielleicht zu einem Ahaaaaaaa Erlebnis verhilft 


Bis nachher #h


----------



## Bellyboater (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wir müssen gucken, ob wir das heute schaffen. Wir haben erst noch Einiges zu tun.


----------



## guadarmar (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich auch

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und ich erst :q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Sunray (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, bin krank und entscheide das kurzfristig. Tendenz, eher nicht.


----------



## Laichhaken (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi @ all,
bin grade in diesem trööt das erste mal unterwegs und würde gern mal wissen - wie oft trefft Ihr euch dort im Jacobipark zum Werfen?

LG
Paddy


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... moin Paddy!

.... Treffen ist jeden Montag - bei Wind und Wetter - ab 18:00 Uhr
im Jakobi-Park ( 150 Meter vom S-Bahnhof "Hasselbrook") !

.... Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der Meister.

Labend sind seine Worte, erquickend seine Präsentz. 

Hey Schitta, Heute wieder schnelle Rute und Dosenbier


----------



## Laichhaken (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Helge, 
danke für die Info... wenn ich es mal schaffe, dann komme ich gern mal vorbei!

LG
Paddy


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, bin krank und entscheide das kurzfristig. Tendenz, eher nicht.


 

Na mein Lieber, daß ist ja wieder richtig laaaaaaangfristig gepostet #6


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marian: Wenn wir es heute abend noch schaffen, dann bring ich die Gatti auf jeden Fall mit.

Eigentlich müssten wir ja kommen. Schließlich muss ich ordentlich üben. 
Mal sehen...

Also evtl. bis nachher!

Krissi


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also jetzt mal ganz offiziell.
Am 24.05. findet das Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Jacobipark + Bürgerpark auf Hornhechte statt.


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich habe jetzt einen extra Thread augemacht.

Einfach *HIER *draufklicken.


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> findet das Gemeinschaftsangeln  auf Hornhechte statt.


 

Moinsinger mein Guter.

Und was ist mit Meerforelle..........................


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die zählt nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alter Schwede, wird hier mit harten Bondage |bigeyes , äääääh Bandagen gekämpft #r


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Habe den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung hervorgeholt :m

Wer Morgen zum Jacobipark kommt,der bringe doch bitte eine Schnur in der Klasse 6 WF oder eine Klasse 5 WF die etwas schwerer ausfällt :q
Suche für meine Hardy , Klasse 5/6 noch eine Schnur und vielleicht kommt ja was dabei rum.

Das Wetter wird auch gut, also Rute, Schnur und Sonnencreme eingepackt und hinkommen #6

Bis Morgen...................


@ Thomas, solltest du Morgen kommen, dann bringe doch bitte deine Highwater in der Klasse 5 mit :k


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bin morgen ab 18 uhr dabei lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Helge

Luscher doch bitte mal ob etwas Feuchtigkeit in der Grube auf uns wartet :q

Bis Mosche........................


----------



## Stingray (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da es mir zur Zeit ein wenig besser geht, werde ich versuchen zu erscheinen. Könnte aber etwas später werden . Die High Water bringe ich dann mit.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... heute Abend war noch kein Wasser im Becken!

.... mit Chance füllen die Gärtner ja morgen auf!?

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen,

ich bin morgen leider nicht mit von der Partie....
Aber um vielleicht nochmal einen Vorschlag vom letzten Treffen aufzugreifen.....
wie wäre es mit einer Standortverlegung....
da zur Zeit das Wasser fehlt und auch die "Zuschauerlobby" manchmal mehr als nur Fragen stellt.... würde ich als Alternative die kleine nette Grünanlage mit See in der Nähe S-Bahn Friedrichsberg (Dort gegenüber) vorschlagen.

Natürlich nur wenn sich "Eure Hoheit" und der Herr Organisator dafür aussprechen.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.... Moin Thomas, die Wasserfläche und auch der Rasen davor sind nicht wirklich geeignet: .... Vereinsgewässer des "SAV Wandsbek e.V."!!

... da ist der Ärger schon vorprogrammiert! --- ....leider!

... außerdem glaube ich, dass dort die Anzahl der "Gaffer" ungleich höher wäre - zumal das Terrain von allen Seiten und ziemlich weit einsehbar ist!

Gruß, Helge

PS: Frage: wer ist "Eure Hoheit" und wer "Herr Organisator"?


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jo, in grosser Schlickrutscher Manier muß ich den zustimmen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

....das Becken wird gerade geflutet!!!!!!!!:vik:


----------



## Stingray (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ....das Becken wird gerade geflutet!!!!!!!!:vik:



Na also, passt doch .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das kommt wenn der Meister himself ein Auge drauf hat #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> PS: Frage: wer ist "Eure Hoheit" und wer "Herr Organisator"?


 

Hase, DU bist ALLES für uns #6#6#6


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wir sind heute mal nicht dabei.


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das geht ja nun gar nicht


----------



## Thomas090883 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Hase, DU bist ALLES für uns #6#6#6



Das wollt ich damit auch sagen

Nun ja...dass das Vereinsgewässer ist, ist klar.... war nur so eine Idee...aber denn belassen wir das so....

Leider wird das Publikum im Jacobipark zur fortgeschrittener Stunde immer etwas lauter und nerviger.:v

Aber was solls....


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

habe es heute nicht geschaft arbeit arbeit #t lg andre


----------



## Sunray (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

N'abend,



> habe es heute nicht geschaft arbeit arbeit #t lg andre


tja hast was verpasst, waren nur 5 Leutchen, aber sehr nett, Bernd Ziesche war auch da und so konnte wieder einiges dazugelernt werden und das ganze mit Fun und kostenlos, war sehr schön:g, jederzeit wieder.

Gruß 

Sunray


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> tja hast was verpasst, waren nur 5 Leutchen, aber sehr nett, Bernd Ziesche war auch da und so konnte wieder einiges dazugelernt werden und das ganze mit Fun und kostenlos, war sehr schön:g, jederzeit wieder.
> 
> ...


 sssssssscccccccccccccceiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiißßßßßßßßßßßßßeeeeeeeee
da habe ich ja echt was verpasst #q#q#q
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Oha, da ist mir ja der liebe Marco zuvorgekommen |supergri

Tja Andre, du hast echt was verpasst, es war wirklich sehr nett.
Gerade mit der kleine überschaubaren Gruppe hatten wir doch eine Menge Spass.

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Bernd, der mir doch einige kleine Kniffe zum üben zugeschanzt hat. ( Wie Wir auch festgestellt haben, es gibt auch Dinge die braucht man in der Praxis nicht wirklich  )
Ich persönlich hatte gestern Viel  Spass und vielleicht lässt es sich ja wiederholen #6

So, hier noch mal der Hinweis: *Nächsten Montag ist Pfingstmontag*, also sehen wir uns am 08.06.2009 in alter Frische wieder  #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Ich wünsche Allen die Morgen nicht mit an die Küste zum fischen kommen, auf diesem Wege, ein schönes Pfingstfest #h

Die Anderen sehe ich Morgen Abend zur Pirsch an der Küste :q


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

danke 
melde mich morgen bei dir #hlg andre


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.....nicht, dass es falsch verstanden wird .. ----- aber jeden Montag ist Werfertreffen!#6

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Stingray (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .....nicht, dass es falsch verstanden wird .. ----- aber jeden Montag ist Werfertreffen!#6
> 
> Gruß, Helge




Nur ist das mit Feiertagen so ein Problem mit der besseren Hälfte :q.

Marian, Thure und ich waren Freitag Abend noch an der Küste. Nach anfänglichen Problemen ( konnte den Jungs nicht auf eine Sandbank folgen, wegen absaufen und so ), konnte ich nur zusehen wie Marian die Hornies verhaftet |uhoh::q. Danach habe ich mir bei Marian noch einen, wie immer grandios gebundenen schwarzen Wooly Bugger #6 erbettelt. Der hat mir dann auch gleich einen der größten von mir in der Ostsee gefangenen Heringe gebracht. Der hatte den Bugger komplett inhaliert |bigeyes. . Danach konnte ich noch eine paar kleine Dorsche ergattern :q. . War ein toller Abend #6. Dank Euch beiden #6. Noch ein Bild mit Marian in Äktschen |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## AndreasG (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .....nicht, dass es falsch verstanden wird .. ----- aber jeden Montag ist Werfertreffen!#6
> 
> Gruß, Helge



Wer taucht denn heute im Park auf? 
Bei mir würde es heute passen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... ich werd' 'ne kleine Kaffeepause im Park einlegen!#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nur ist das mit Feiertagen so ein Problem mit der besseren Hälfte :q.
> 
> Marian, Thure und ich waren Freitag Abend noch an der Küste. Nach anfänglichen Problemen ( konnte den Jungs nicht auf eine Sandbank folgen, wegen absaufen und so ), konnte ich nur zusehen wie Marian die Hornies verhaftet |uhoh::q. Danach habe ich mir bei Marian noch einen, wie immer grandios gebundenen schwarzen Wooly Bugger #6 erbettelt. Der hat mir dann auch gleich einen der größten von mir in der Ostsee gefangenen Heringe gebracht. Der hatte den Bugger komplett inhaliert |bigeyes. . Danach konnte ich noch eine paar kleine Dorsche ergattern :q. . War ein toller Abend #6. Dank Euch beiden #6. Noch ein Bild mit Marian in Äktschen |supergri .
> 
> Gruß Thomas





Hase, das könnte auch der Kaiser von China sein auf dem Bild  

Aber Sportsfreunde, wir hatten wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter, es war wirklich traumhaft #6

Und das Ergebnis der ersten Fischerei in die  Nacht, kann sich auch sehnen lassen: 9 Dorsche, 1 Hering ( echt gross ) und 2 Hornis.

Für die nächste Sandbankexkursion füllen wir Thomas seine Hose mit Luft und binden sie oben zu, dann kann er auch mitkommen, dann haben wir eine neue Boje, die Sandbank Boje  |muahah:

Sooooooooooo, mir hat der Tag viel Spass gemacht, das Schreit nach Wiederholung :q:q:q

Und Last but not Least, a lot of Pictures :m


----------



## Stingray (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:m:m:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Melde mich zurück aus norwegen |wavey:
War echt geil, könnte so viel schreiben.
Aber jetzt mal was anderes
Am sonntag 7.6. Findet an der Luhe ein Fliegenfischertag statt, Treffen um 9 Uhr an der Luhe. Mit dabei ist auch Bernd Zieschke
Organsation vom SAV.
Auf der Homepage vom SAV ist darüber nichts mehr zu finden
vieleicht weil die Anmeldefrist vorbei ist.
Also Ich wollte dort hin,bin angemeldet,habe vom SAV einen Flyer mit Anfahrtsweg u. Treffpunkt
wer mit kommen möchte kann mir eine PN schreiben.
 Gruss Christoph


----------



## Stingray (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ist denn morgen da ? Es sei denn es giest wie aus Eimern ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Icke*, und das Wetter sollte auch nicht so schlecht werden, guckst du hier :m

http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=30553&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Mon


----------



## Stingray (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

O.K. bin dabei. So wie ich gelesen habe ist Bernd  auch wieder dabei .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mensch Thomas, dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder, was?:m


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
bin dabei und so wie das wetter ausieht #q hat bernd bestimmt was besseres zutun als seine fliegenpeitsche im frosch teich zu ballern :q
lg andre 
bis später


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
man war das geil heute erst mal danke an bernd #6da kommt einer an und zeigt uns alle erst mal wo der frosch seine locken hat |supergri|supergri
super guiding heute gehabt 
und jetzt ne schlechte meldung :cwer von euch alkoholiger hat denn das bier geklaut #q scheiß nummer der jenige der es war 
kann nächstes mal was mitbringen ich leih dir auch das geld 
also person hoffentlich bekommst du richtig kopf aua vom bier denn das gönne ich dir bestimmt nicht |supergri dein verhalten ist ******* 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So  Hase, wo hat den nu der Frosch die Locken gehabt ?????
Habe da nicht wirklich viel von  Froschlocken gesehen


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ich möchte mich nicht als Moralapostel oder als Klug********r aufspielen, aber nicht nur mir ist in der letzten Zeit aufgefallen das unser Umfeld einen etwas niveaulos Eindruck hinterlässt.

Jeder von Uns trinkt gerne mal ein Bierchen und der eine oder andere raucht auch gerne eine Zigarette.
Daran ist ja nichts verwerfliches, ich schliesse mich dem gesellschaftlichem Ereignis ja immer gerne an #6

Was allerdings eine faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt ist, dass die Kippen, Fluppen oder Zigaretten, wie der Volksmund die Dinger nennt, unkontrolliertem rumliegen und auch nicht weggeräumt werden.
Oder wenn auf einmal so ca 10 Bierchen (leer natürlich) oder auch Dosen, Kannen, Halbe, Blondes, wie der Volksmund es sagt, auf dem Rasen dahinvegetieren.

Vom Erscheinungsbild das wir dadurch hinterlassen, unterscheiden wir uns nicht sonderlich von dem einfach strukturiertem Publikum worauf man mit dem Finger zeigt.
Ich denke, dass wir eine Vorbildfunktion haben, da man sehr schnell mit Klischee in einen Pott (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem IPod) getan wird.
*Ja guck mal die, auch die mit den komischen Stöcker, wie assig, immer die ganzen Kippen und Bierleichen.
Es kann ja auch mal der eine oder andere Jugendliche vorbei kommen, dass macht dann auch kein guten Eindruck.*

Im Rahmen dessen appeliere ich mal an den normalen Menschenverstand von Jedem einzelnen und möchte mal ein paar Tipps zur Änderung vorschlagen.

- Man könnte seine leeren Dosen in eine Plastiktüte tuen, die kann jeder selbst mitbringen und nimmt nicht viel Platz weg in der Hosentasche oder man verzichtet auf das Pfand und schmeisst sie in den Mülleimer und hat noch einen guten Zweck erfüllt.(Pfandsammler)

- Man kann seine Zigarette auch im Wasser ausmachen und in den Mülleimer schmeissen, dann liegen sie nicht auf dem Rasen oder Gehweg rum. (Mache ich mit meiner Zigarre auch so, wenn ich im Park eine rauche, klappt sehr gut #6)

- Auch mir ist es aufgefallen, dass einige nach dem Konsum von einigen Bierchen noch mit dem Wagen fahren. 
Jungs das ist nicht gut aber das muss jeder aber selber wissen, was einem der Führerschein wert ist.

So, das ist mal etwas von meiner Seite. Macht Euch mal Gedanken


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

#6
da muß ich dir sogar recht geben :q ich hab die ganzen dosen mitgenommen gestern 
ist ja nicht aufgefallen wenn mann 3 bier klaut und schnell die leeren in die tüte tut :v
ich werdedrauf achten nächstes mal meine kippen woanders hinzuschmeißen #6
da ich immer mit den firmen wagen da bin und reichlich leere eimer habe 
könnte ich ein mit bringen für die kippen 
aber leute ich habe kein bock jedes mal den müll mann zu spielen für euch 
jeder kann den eimer mal in mülleimer leeren 
oki doki 
lg andre 
wenn das immer an mir hängen bleibt mit den müll 
könnt ihr mich kreuzweise mal :q
lg andre


----------



## Stingray (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde morgen etwas später erscheinen ( kommen darf man ja nicht tippen. Wegen Boardferkel und so :q). Muß noch zum Arzt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Gunnar weiß auch noch nicht ob er morgen mitkommt, weil er irgendwas mit dem Fuß hat. Er kann nicht auftreten und muss morgen erstmal zum Arzt. Aber ich denke ich werde da sein.


----------



## Hansen fight (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Kristie
Hat  Gunnar den ne Ahnung auf was er sich da einlässt,wenn Du ohne Gunnar kommst ?
Dann kannst Du nicht einfach so sagen "wer will mich" 

Ich werde auch kommen äh Ich meine Ich werde da sein.|bigeyes

LG Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Ich werde nicht erscheinen, muss das Bett hüten, leider :c


----------



## Stingray (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Leider hat es nun doch länger gedauert beim Arzt :c. + noch zu eine 24 Stunden Apoteke aufsuchen. Hat sich nicht mehr gelohnt im Halbunkeln vorbei zu kommen. Aber nächsten Montag schlage ich wieder auf .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,bin erst seit 2 tagen dabei,muß mich erstmal durchwrimeln und so,nungut,habe gerade gelesen,das ihr euch zu einem offenen Werfertreffen in HH trefft,ist das noch aktuell?Wenn ja,dann wäre ich beim nächsten mal ganz gerne dabei,es muß nur einer bitte sagen,wo das genau liegt,Straße und so.und vorallem wann es ist.Bis denne ;-)


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Tach,ich nochmal der Neuling,kurze Frage,hab die Beiträge mal so durch gelesen,es war von einem Bernd wegen des Werfens die Rede,ist das Bernd Ziesche?,aus Glückstadt?


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jo, Neuling :q


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> Moin Männers,bin erst seit 2 tagen dabei,muß mich erstmal durchwrimeln und so,nungut,habe gerade gelesen,das ihr euch zu einem offenen Werfertreffen in HH trefft,ist das noch aktuell?Wenn ja,dann wäre ich beim nächsten mal ganz gerne dabei,es muß nur einer bitte sagen,wo das genau liegt,Straße und so.und vorallem wann es ist.Bis denne ;-)



Wir treffen uns JEDEN Montag ab ca. 18 Uhr im Jacobipark. Der liegt an der Friedenstraße in HH-Eilbek.


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

........ich denke mal,er ist ganz ok#6,kenne ihn etwas.



,der Neuling


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke für die Info,wieviele kommen denn so im Schnitt?


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so,ich gehe erstmal fischen,am Kreidesee wurde vor kurzem eine Seeforelle von 5kg gefangen,mit Fliege,vom Ufer aus!,und die Maifliegen sind auch noch da.Schaue abends mal wieder rein.


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Boys and Girls.

Melde Thure und mich mal ordnungsgemäß in den Urlaub ab #6

Werden ein bisschen mit einem Freund den Harz unsicher machen und in guter alter Andre Manier, ein paar Trutten verkloppen :q:q:q

Andre nicht böse sein, ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen :k

Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, sehen wir uns in alter Frische wieder am Montag, den 29.06 

Bis danni #h


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> So Boys and Girls.
> 
> Melde Thure und mich mal ordnungsgemäß in den Urlaub ab #6
> 
> ...


viel spaß euch beiden und klopp schöne raus :vik:lg andre 
ich werde samstag ALS wieder unsicher machen :g


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Bester.

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl :q:q:q

Tight Lines in Als.


----------



## wiggyfly (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nabend zusammen,ich bins der Neuling,weiß nicht ob das der richtige Platz ist für ne gute Nachricht,egal,ich probiers,war heute wieder am Kreidesee und fing eine ganz geile Seeforelle von 55cm auf die trockene Maifliege,das hat mächtig gerumpst an der 5er  Rute.Und es sind noch größere da#6,ich probiers nochmal am Wochenende. Gruß an alle da draußen#h


----------



## critrouge (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

soll das nun ne fangmeldung sein oder eher n versuch leute zu werben?! :q


----------



## Leo08 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi Leute,
habe zu Weihnachten von meiner Süssen eine Fliegenrute bekommen....und nur eimal auf dem Balkon ausprobiert.|rolleyes
Muß dazu sagen das absoluter Anfänger bin was das Fliegenfischen angeht. Also nun meine Frage: Kriege ich im Park genügend Anleitung zum Werfen , Infos zu Knoten Fliegen etc. oder sollte ich lieber in meine arg geschmälerte Kurzarbeitskasse :vgreifen und mir einen Fliegenkurs gönnen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen im Park? 


MfG Leo#h


----------



## Bellyboater (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es ist eigentlich immer wer da, der dir das zeigen kann. Komm doch einfach ein paar mal vorbei und mach dir einen Überblick. Wenn es dir nichts bringt kannst du dein Geld immer noch ausgeben.


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

An alle Neulinge (sorry, aber dieses Wort nervt mich jetzt schon): Ich kann es nur empfehlen mal vorbei zu gucken. Ich habe das Fliegenfischen recht schnell gelernt. Dafür, dass ich es immer nur den Montag im Park schaffe zu üben...

Und nebenbei kann man auch sehr günstig andere Geräte oder Schnüre oder sonstiges erwerben ;-)


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco, bist du dann nächste Woche wieder da?
hab mir den Doppelzug jetzt selber beigebracht. Klappt sehr gut!


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



critrouge schrieb:


> soll das nun ne fangmeldung sein oder eher n versuch leute zu werben?! :q



Vielleicht gibt es ja Aktienanteile zu erwerben 




@ Krissi.

Versuche doch mal eine DT zur Schnurführung #6

Mein Tipp gegen Doppelzug  #6




Und als Belohnung ein Blick in die neue Fliegentüte #r


----------



## wiggyfly (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wußte ganz einfach nicht wohin damit,ist das so schlimm,wenn man sich so mitteilt?,und als Neumitglied so empfangen zu werden,sorry bin was anderes gewohnt,z.b. etwas mehr Freude oder Respekt


----------



## wiggyfly (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hab mal nen Blick auf Deine Fliegen geworfen,sehen ja Klasse aus,wie lange bindest Du schon ,wenn ich fragen darf,Polarfly?


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> hab mal nen Blick auf Deine Fliegen geworfen,sehen ja Klasse aus,wie lange bindest Du schon ,wenn ich fragen darf,Polarfly?


der bindet sogar in schlaf noch |supergri
lg andre


----------



## wiggyfly (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.........war ja nur so ne Frage,habe bis letztes Jahr auch gebunden.Irgendwie keine Lust mehr dazu.   Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Sunray (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> @ Marco, bist du dann nächste Woche wieder da?
> hab mir den Doppelzug jetzt selber beigebracht. Klappt sehr gut!



Hi Krissi, klar bin ich Montag wieder am Start, dann machen wir da weiter wo du aufgehört hast gell

Freut mich, dass der Doppelzug jetzt bei dir klappt, habe dir doch gesagt so schwer ist das gar nicht und wo wir schonmal dabei sind, dann kannst du deinem zukünftigem Ehegatten ja demnächst beibringen wie man sauber die Schnur ins Backing wirft, damit er beim nächsten gemeinsamen Fischen nicht in Depressionen verfällt:q:q:q.

So bis Montag dann und allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> wo wir schonmal dabei sind, dann kannst du deinem zukünftigem Ehegatten ja demnächst beibringen wie man sauber die Schnur ins Backing wirft, damit er beim nächsten gemeinsamen Fischen nicht in Depressionen verfällt:q:q:q.



|motz:


----------



## Sunray (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> wußte ganz einfach nicht wohin damit,ist das so schlimm,wenn man sich so mitteilt?,und als Neumitglied so empfangen zu werden,sorry bin was anderes gewohnt,z.b. etwas mehr Freude oder Respekt



Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz! Du bist hier wie jeder andere auch ganz normal aufgenommen worden und niemand will dir etwas böses ok.

Dennoch solltest du vielleicht bedenken, dass das hier ein öffentliches Forum ist und da läßt es sich kaum vermeiden, dass das Geschriebene Wort manchmal anders verstanden wird, als das gesprochene Wort wenn man sich persönlich kennt.  

Nebenbei ist es toll wenn du einen schönen Fisch im Kreidesee gefangen hast, dennoch reicht es aus, wenn das einmal gepostet wird und nicht in einer anderen Rubrik nochmal, das erweckt einfach einen anderen Eindruck, jedenfalls bei mir. 

Ganz ehrlich, jeder muss selbst für sich entscheiden, wo und in welcher Form er fischen geht, jedoch würde ich bei dem Preisniveau vom Kreidesee im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen dort fischen zu gehen, ich kenne den See seit mehr als 20 Jahren und nach meinem Dafürhalten, ist es der See einfach nicht wert, dort sein Geld hinzutragen.

Die meisten von uns fahren an die Küste zum Fischen und das gerne und so oft es die Zeit zulässt und von daher solltest du nachempfinden können, dass es eventuell einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt wenn hier in fast jedem deiner Beiträge auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer hingewiesen wird, dass die meisten kennen und zu dem jeder seiner ganz eigene Meinung hat.

Zu guter Letzt, das mit dem Respekt solltest du nicht so hervorheben, jeder hier respektiert den anderen auf seine Weise und damit du dich davon auch überzeugen kannst, komm einfach am Montag im Park vorbei und habe ein wenig Fun mit uns, du wirst schnell feststellen, wir sind alles ganz feine Jungs und Mädels und haben Spass an der Sache.

In diesem Sinne.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## dat_geit (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Echt goile Fliegen, das geht auf Dorsch oder?:q


----------



## wiggyfly (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.........ok Marco,ich werde  versuchen zu kommen,schönes WE ;-),Gruß Hendrik            vielleicht kenne ich ja sogar den Einen oder Anderen?


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Hendrik !

Du hier ? |wavey:

Gruß 
Thomas E.


----------



## wiggyfly (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hm,kennt mich also doch einer;+,ich kenne nur einen Thomas E.und der wirft eine saugeile Leine,bist Du das?|rolleyes,kommst Du auch am Montag zum Werfen?,schönes WE. Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## wiggyfly (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..........hat zufällig einer von Euch ne 5er Pounch auf der Rolle?,falls ich Montag komme bringe ich eine Rute mit,die mit der Schnur toll wirft.  Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Hendrik,

versuche am Montag zu kommen. 
War ja vor längerer Zeit schon mal da !
Du hast ja einen wesentlich  längeren Anfahrtsweg, habe erst einmal nachgesehen, wo Drochtersen liegt.

Bin eher selten in Foren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wiggyfly (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

.........was machen die Mefos?;+,würde mich freuen Dich zu sehen.Gruß Hendrik#h


----------



## Thomas E. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die Meerforellen sind im Fluß und dementsprechend schlage ich mir die Nächte um die Ohren, leider bisher ohne Erfolg.
Bin auch manchmal an der Seeve.

Bring doch mal die 5er Distance- Rute mit.
5er Schnüre habe ich einige, aber Pounch gerade nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## AndreasG (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen,

ich lebe noch!
Werde versuchen an einem der nächsten Montage in den Park zu kommen.
Hat einer von euch eine Rute Klasse 4/5 die er verkaufen möchte? Rolle 7/8, 7/9 suche ich auch noch.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich lebe noch!
> Werde versuchen an einem der nächsten Montage in den Park zu kommen.
> ...


na schnucki 
was willst du denn mit ner fliegenpeitsche du kannst ja noch nicht mal zander verkloppen :vik::vik::vik:lg andre 
komm mal montag 
habe viele fragen an dich :vik:
lg andre


----------



## wiggyfly (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Thomas,mache ich doch.Ist übrigens ne Echorute,ein Hammerstecken,zum fischen etwas hart,aber zum rausballern einfach geil! Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> komm einfach am Montag im Park vorbei und habe ein wenig Fun mit uns, du wirst schnell feststellen, wir sind alles ganz feine Jungs und Mädels und haben Spass an der Sache.
> 
> In diesem Sinne.
> 
> ...


 
"Mädels"??? Zur zeit bin ja nur ich da... :k
Es kommt mich ja keine unterstützen...


----------



## AndreasG (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> habe viele fragen an dich :vik:



Die beantworte dir mal selber aus der einschlägigen Fachliteratur. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndreasG (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> "Mädels"??? Zur zeit bin ja nur ich da... :k
> Es kommt mich ja keine unterstützen...



Na na, willst doch wohl nicht die holde Maid Marian vergessen. :vik:

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann morgen nicht. Muss arbeiten. :v
am nächsten Montag werde Ich wohl meine Guideline LPX RS
haben. Kann kaum abwarten den Stock zu begrabbeln :k
Euch viel Spaß morgen.
Christoph


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Na na, willst doch wohl nicht die holde Maid Marian vergessen. :vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 

Hast natürlich auch wieder Recht.
Aber manchmal wärs schon nicht schlecht eine weibliche Person (was man auch sehen kann, wenn du weißt was ich meine...|kopfkrat) dabei zu haben.  :q


----------



## Sunray (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer kommt heute eigentlich so alles in den Park?

Bye the Way, ich habe noch eine Loop Opti Stream in Klasse #5 Floating, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse daran und im Gegenzug eventuell eine WF-5-F mit langer Keule.

Bis nachher dann...............

Gruß

Marco


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Och,das war ja richtig nett im Park und das Niveau vom Werfen her sehr ok,es hat mich vor allem gefreut,das ich dem einen oder anderen zeigen konnte,was es heißt effektiv zu werfen.Ich denke mal,das ich wieder vorbei schauen werde,iss halt nur nicht um die Ecke,schade:c,also bis denne,Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## Waveman (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> das Niveau vom Werfen her sehr ok,|wavey:


Ja ne, is klar .... #t , vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Hoffe, dass ich das alles (irgendwann einmal) umsetzen kann (hab die letzte Nacht nur von engen Schlaufen und Arbeitsweg geträumt) und war heute morgen Schweiß gebadet |supergri. 
Also, vielen Dank euch allen und bis zum nächsten Mal ...

cu
Stefan


----------



## AndreasG (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



wiggyfly schrieb:


> Och,das war ja richtig nett im Park und das Niveau vom Werfen her sehr ok,es hat mich vor allem gefreut,das ich dem einen oder anderen zeigen konnte,was es heißt effektiv zu werfen.Ich denke mal,das ich wieder vorbei schauen werde,iss halt nur nicht um die Ecke,schade:c,also bis denne,Gruß Hendrik|wavey:



Moin Hendrik,

ich will dir nichts unterstellen aber für mich liest sich das als wenn es mal wieder nur um Weite ging. Das war damals schon ein Grund für mich nicht mehr zu dem Treffen zu fahren.
Es gibt doch noch mehr als nur die Küstenfischerei die ich fast kompl. eingestellt habe und lieber als Indianer an verträumten Bächen unterwegs bin.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sunray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Andreas,

du kennst das doch, die meisten wollen nun einmal unbedingt ins Backing werfen und verlieren dabei vollkommen den Fokus auf das eigentlich schöne und auch "wichtige" am Fliegenfischen, dass *saubere *Werfen zu jeder Zeit, wann immer es benötigt wird#6

Wenn ich mir heute Krissi anschaue und mit ansehe was sie in den letzten Wochen gelernt und auch "verstanden" hat, dann zeigt mir das, dass es auch anders geht. Wer gerne 25 Meter werfen möchte und das in den meisten Fällen doch sehr unsauber (ist meine persönliche Meinung und ich will auch keinem zu nahe treten) und den Fokus darauf legt einfach nur Fische fangen zu wollen, der darf das gerne tun. Mir ging es noch nie darum wann immer es geht meinen Fisch fangen zu müssen, aber ich denke du weißt ohnehin wovon ich spreche.

Mir macht es Spass einfach nur den Stock in die Hand zu nehmen und ein paar schöne Loop's zu werfen, dass muss man auch nicht unbedingt, aber es ist schon gut zu wissen, dass man es kann und ich fische auch lieber am Bach als an der Küste und da kannst du mit dem rumbebolze und einer Küstenkombi und den dazugehörigen Würfen sowieso keinen Blumetopf gewinnen.

In diesem Sinne.......

P.S. Liebe Grüße von Marian.

Gruß 

Marco


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Liebe Leute,wo iss das Problem?Fakt ist,das ich momentan unddas sagte ich gestern keiner der Küstenknaller! bin,mir ist ein sauberer Wurf am Bach,und da fische ich gerade sehr oft fast schon lieber als das Geballer am Beach.Nur weiß ich,das ich auch auf Weite kommen kann,wenns nötig ist.Und wenn ich Lust dazu wieder habe fahre ich mal anne Küste,habe da gestern ja nette Geschichten gehört,macht son wenig Laune auf Mefos.Und,ich bin gerne bereit mir Kritik anzuhören,nur soll man dann bitte direkt! auf mich zugehen ,am besten mit einem Verbesserungvorschlag ,das wäre fair und ein höflicher Umgang#6ich beiße nicht,und zu meinem Werfen,ich habe vor einigen Jahren sehr viel gecastet und habe das auch auf ein paar Messen gezeigt mit sehr viel Lob für die Weite und das saubere Werfen!Um an die Weite wieder ran zukommen müßte ich wieder viel trainieren,will ich aber nicht mehr,zum Fischen langts und das saubere Werfen auf normale Distanz,ich bin seit kurzem wieder dabei daran zu arbeiten,habe ne ganze Zeit ausgesetzt und wenn ich es will werfe ich immernoch so sagte es mir ein Freund kürzlich eine geile Schlaufe,das zeige ich jedem der es möchte.Auf alle Fälle macht es mir wieder Spaß zu fischen und werfen und nette Leute kennen zu lernen!,das ist für mich die Hauptsache!!!.........und zum Abschluß,man lernt ja nie aus im Leben und das ist gut so,es wird immer einen geben der besser ist,iss ja auch klar,nur von solchen Leuten kann man was lernen...........bis Montag?  Gruß Hendrik |wavey:


und!!! ich bin sehr selbstkritisch und fasse mir ab und zu an die eigene Nase,wieoft stehe ich am Wasser momentan oder in der Vergangenheit und schreie leise oder laut"*******" weil mir ein Wurf in die"Grütze"ging und dann gelingt mir wieder einer,das hängt bei mir anscheinend von der Tagesvorm ab?,bestes Beispiel,letzte Woche hatte ich einen Tag an dem wollte wohl nicht so recht gelingen,ok,das werfen war schwierig aber ich hätte am liebsten einen Knoten in die Rute gemacht,also nächsten Tag wieder hin und es lief wie geleckt,thats life !.........und ich gebe jedem die Chance mich kennen zu lernen!!! und ich habe für jeden der es ernst meint ein offenes Ohr!,ich habe in den 31 Jahren die ich jetzt mit der Fliege fische sehr viele nette und tolle Leute kennen gelernt einige zähle ich zu meinen Freunden oder Bekannten und die wissen mich zu schätzen und ich bin jeder Zeit für sie da!Und wenn es Leute gibt,die mich nicht mögen oder akzeptieren so wie ich bin und die gibt es immer im Leben,das Leben geht halt weiter!!!...........schade eigentlich,denn das Leben kann so schön sein,wenn man nett,höflich und respektvoll miteinander umgeht,das ist jedenfalls meine Devise.!!!


----------



## Sunray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@wiggifly

Btw, du klempst und deine Shifttaste ist kaputt.


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
was ist denn hier los #d die einen wollen fische fangen an der küste so wie ich :vik:raus das ding und die anderen wollen am bach fischen auch das sollen sie 
und was ist jetzt das problem bei euch |bla: macht doch euren scheiß alleine weiter :q ich geh lieber fischen und wie gesagt 
wer fängt hat recht #6
lg andre


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marco
danke! Ich bin selber auch sehr stolz auf mich, dass ich das immer besser kann.

@ all
für mich liest sich das hier alles so, als wenn ihr alle ein wenig auf Streit aus seid. Es ist ein Hobby. Und jeder sollte sein Hobby so ausüben, wie er es für richtig hält. Ob er nun auf Weite kommen oder schöne Loops werfen will. Muss doch jeder selber wissen was ihm Spaß macht.
So... Mama hat gesprochen. Und jetzt kommt mal wieder runter und habt euch alle wieder lieb!

Bussi
Krissi


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Krissi,Du hast auf ganzer Linie recht,nur lasse ich mich nicht öffentlich mit Dreck bewerfen,ich habe ja schon geschrieben,das ich fair und respektvoll behandelt werden möchte,so wie von Euch beiden,Andre,Stefan oder Thomas E. Gruß Hendrik



es gibt andere Flifi-Kreise,in denen ich akzeptiert werde und ich für kompetent gelte,Thomas E,gehört auch dazu.Und ich könnte noch viele andere bekannte Namen nennen.|krach:,und es ist schade,weil es ja um die schönste Nebensache der Welt geht.


----------



## Sunray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Du klempst immer noch.

Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind, dass einfügen von Satzzeichen und Absätzen an der richtigen Stelle erhöht die Lesbarkeit der Beiträge ungemein

Niemand hat dich öffentlich mit Dreck beworfen, dass ist lediglich die Wahrnehmung die du hast, jedoch lasse ich es mir nicht nehmen meine Meinung zu sagen und auch zu vertreten. Das hier ist ein öffentliches Medium und wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann nimm halt nicht an der Welt des Internet teil. Du nimmst dir doch auch das Recht heraus deine Meinung zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass ist vollkommen legitim, nur dann gestehe das auch anderen zu.

Du stellst dich hier hin und schreibst Sachen wie: Habe schon auf Messen geworfen und man hat mir bescheinigt ich bin ein guter und werfe heute noch eine geile Schlaufe und auf der anderen Seite erwartest du die Bestätigung deiner Worte durch einen Teil der Leute die du einmal im Park kennengelernt hast, denen du im Vorfeld deine Gnade zuteil werden läßt, indem du diesen Menschen bescheinigst, dass das werferische Niveau ja ganz ok war.

Sorry, aber das ist ein bisschen zu dick aufgetragen, es gibt ein gutes Sprichwort " Man sollte erstmal ankommen".

Es ist einfach ein Unding, dass du auf der einen Seite schreibst, ich habe lange nichts mehr werferisch gemacht und auf der anderen Seite erzählst du, dass du ja regelmäßig auf den Hamburger Wurftagen bist und Leute wie B.Z. oder auch T.E. dir bescheinigen, dass du ein guter Werfer bist.

Ganz ehrlich und dazu stehe ich, dass was ich gestern gesehen habe von dir, war nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nicht überragend und von jemandem (der jetzt seit 31 Jahren mit der Fliege fischt) wie du ja selbst geschrieben hast da erwarte ich einfach andere Sachen vor allen Dingen aber ein wenig mehr Demut.

In diesem Sinne...........

Gruß

Marco


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So lieber Marco,Fakt ist,ich hätte von Dir erwartet oder gewünscht,das Du mich gestern direkt aufs Werfen angesprochen hättest,so wie es die anderen auf den Werfertagen auch tun.Nur so kann man drauf eingehen und was ändern und es macht ja auch Spaß und Freude die Meinung der anderen zu hören,so nach dem Motto,ich hab da mal was zu sagen oder auch,das war ja wohl nix,oder so gehts besser.Und glaube mir,ich kann gut zuhören und vor allem zusehen.und das tue ich gerne und sehr oft.Nur der Weg den Du gegangen bist ist nicht der Richtige,nicht der Faire.Und wenn man so im Internet miteinander umgeht,dann iss das nix für mich,das Niveau überlasse ich gerne anderen.Schade


----------



## Sunray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich füttere keine Trolle mehr!

Du schaffst es ja nicht einmal einfache Hinweise zu lesen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Gute Nacht... Und jetzt Licht aus hier!!!


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

eins noch zum Abschluß,über son kleines bischen Einsicht hätte ich mich ja gefreut,nur muß ich mich nicht von Dir beleidigen lassen,ich sag ja,das Niveau läßt zu wünschen übrig,bleib Du einfach in Deinem Dunstkreis,da biste gut aufgehoben,ich gehe meinen alten Weg wieder,war hier wohl nur ein Versuch.


----------



## Sunray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



> ich gehe meinen alten Weg wieder



Versprochen?!


----------



## Stingray (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|laola: Stimmung :vik: !!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß Thomas


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

sehr sehr schade,das Du immer noch nicht verstanden hast worum es eigentlich geht,den Menschen auf Augenhöhe begegnen,ein faires und respektvolles Miteinander,sind das alles Fremdwörter für Dich oder gehst Du mit allen so um?


und wenn es Dir entgangen ist,ich habe Dir in den ganzen Zeilen so oft die Hände gereicht nur zugegriffen hast Du nicht,leider


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... äääähhh?...


was 'n hier los????

.... wer soll hier wem, was, wie wo, auf welcher Höhe????

.... solchen Disput hatten wie hier bisweilen noch nicht!

.... also, die Loops immer schön eng und .... .wann kommt eigentlich der Bus, mit den Leuten, die das alles wissen wollen?

...... vertragt Euch, Gruß Helge

PS: ich hab' auch schon mal 14 Tage mit Mel und Steve R. in Patagonien gefischt ... beide meinten zu meinen Schlaufen auf Hochdistanz: ".... nearly perfect, Helge"! ..... aber: wer will das wissen???


----------



## wiggyfly (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Helge,nix anderes wäre mir lieber,und ich habe ja einige Male die Hand gereicht,nur wenn er nicht die Antenne dafür hat und zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann,was bitte soll ich tun?Mich nochmal als Troll bezeichnen lassen?Die unfairness ging nicht von mir aus.Ich weiß ja nicht,ob Du alles gelesen hast,ich hätte mir lediglich gewünscht,das er mich gestern persönlich aufs werfen angesprochen hätte,um dieses bischen Fairness gings mir.Und wieschon gesagt,andere Kollegen bei anderen Veranstaltungen sprechen so etwas direkt an und setzen es nicht den nächsten Tag in die Zeitung,damit jeder lesen kann was für ein Werfer da am Werk war. Gruß Hendrik


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... nochmal für mich: wer hat über wen was "Schlimmes" bzw. "schlechtes Werfen. o.ä. hier getippselt/gesagt!???

..... am besten: ..... nächsten Montag direkt auspalawern!!!

..... nur so funktioniert 's!

.... Schlaft gut, ihr Hirnchirurgen der anglerischen Zunft!#h - Helge


----------



## wiggyfly (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Gute Nacht Helge,ich kann nicht mehr,ich bin platt#c Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> .... also, die Loops immer schön eng und QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Na wenn die so eng werden, wie die Hosen:vik:
> ...


----------



## Waveman (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na das ist ja mal `nen lustiger Einstieg in die Welt der Fliegenfischer |kopfkrat . Da kommt man in so einen Park, lernt ein paar nette Leute kennen, die eigtl. doch auch nur Fischen wollen (dachte ich zumindest) und alles wirkt recht entspannt, und am nächsten Tag geht der offene Schlagabtausch im Netz los, häh !!! Falscher Film oder was?
Leute, die sich nicht mögen |krach: gibt es immer, aber ob man dafür diese Plattform missbrauchen sollte ??? 
Wohl eher nicht. Macht doch nen neuen Trööt auf : ICH MAG DICH AUCH NICHT ... oder OFFENES RUTEN UM DIE OHREN SCHLAGEN IM JACOBIPARK ... oK, nicht ganz sachlich, mußte trotzdem mal raus ... Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche, enge Schlaufen und keinen Sonnenbrand/stich.

locker bleiben
Stefan, der erstmal wieder Kiten geht ...


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Stefan....
denk an den Arbeitsweg...|supergri


----------



## Waveman (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> @Stefan....
> denk an den Arbeitsweg...|supergri


 
Oh shit, ich glaub ich kauf mir doch lieber wieder ne Stippe, setzt mich an den Kanal und stippe Rotaugen ...;+ 

Ach wat !!! *ICH SCHAFF DAS SCHON *!!! Rom wurde schliesslich auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut !!!

cu
Stefan


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Teufelchen_1986 schrieb:


> @ Marco
> danke! Ich bin selber auch sehr stolz auf mich, dass ich das immer besser kann.
> 
> @ all
> ...


SO UND JETZT ZU DIR |supergri
du kannst auch stolz sein auf dich #6und weiß du auch warum |supergriweil du besser bist wie dein mann |supergri|supergri|supergri den bussi will ich aber trotzdem :k
so nun aber nicht mehr auf die wiese :gdein nächster schritt ist im wasser 
und ne fette trutte holen die immer größer als die von dein mann sein soll |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergrilg andre 
bis montag wer bringt das bier mit |supergri


----------



## macmarco (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mal so am Rande.. Um wieviel Uhr macht ihr dat im Park?? Überlege mal eben schnell nach Feierabend mal lang zu kommen


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marco ab 18uhr gehts los |supergribis keine ahnung |supergriwer schön dich da am zusehen 
 am 5 sehen wir uns ja kloppen |supergrilg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ..... äääähhh?...
> 
> 
> was 'n hier los????
> ...





Moinsinger ihr Lieben und natürlich auch dem Meister  #h

Ich, Ich, Ich will das wissen :q:q:q

Video, DVD, live im Netz, egal aber das will ich sehen   |muahah:

So Grüsse aus dem schönen Harz.
Das fischen macht echt Spass, ist nichts für Euch, 
6 Fuss Ruten, grüner Tunnel, auf Knien rumrutschen #rund Bachforellen von 25-30cm.


Bis Montag, freue ich schon  #h


PS: Hier noch mal ein paar Bildchen, mit Kollega beim anfüttern, eigentlich unfair oder  |supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na Boys and Girls.

Hängt ihr mal wieder über Zaun #u

Passt auf, ich haue mal einen raus, hier mal eine Maifliege #6


----------



## Stingray (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marian und Ture

Welcome Back #h. Dann habt Ihr ja morgen im Park viel zu erzählen .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

War wieder mal ein tolles Treffen #6. Viele Leute, und dann noch zwei super Instruktoren dabei #6#6. Danke an Bernd Z. und Thomas E., jetzt weiß ich, das ich nach hinten scheiß... werfe :c. Ich werde daran arbeiten #6.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> .......... jetzt weiß ich, das ich nach hinten scheiß... werfe :c.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 


Moinsen mein Lieber.

Das wussten wir doch schon Alle vorher, Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung  :q:q:q


----------



## Sunray (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich, das ich nach hinten scheiß... werfe :c. Ich werde daran arbeiten #6.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Da bitte ich drum, mein Hals sieht heute noch aus, als wäre ich bei einer Domina gewesen und nicht zum Werfertreffen im Jacobipark:q


----------



## Bellyboater (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Da bitte ich drum, mein Hals sieht heute noch aus, als wäre ich bei einer Domina gewesen und nicht zum Werfertreffen im Jacobipark:q



Und wie hast du das deiner Frau erklärt?|smash:


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Und wie hast du das deiner Frau erklärt?|smash:




Moinsinger Gunnar.


Wieso hat seiner Frau erklärt ;+

Das sah doch eher nach verkürzter Kette aus, anstatt enger Schlaufe :q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
es war mal wieder ein geiles treffen :vik:andreas thomas und bernd und meiner seit haben dann endlich um 23uhr das licht im park ausgemacht |supergri man o man die zeit läuft aber auvch immer zu schnell 
bis montag #6
ihr sauf nasen |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hello Boys and Girls.
Wer wird denn Morgen so aufschlagen |kopfkrat


----------



## Stingray (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich :q

GrußThomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich :q
> 
> GrußThomas


 

OHHHHHHHHHHHH Gott, ach ne Thomas |supergri


----------



## Bellyboater (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kristin und ich werden auch wieder anwesend sein.


----------



## guadarmar (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sporti's.

Nachdem wir ja nun über das tüddeln gefachsimpelt haben, hier mal ein paar Orientierungshilfen, die Ihr aber erst Montag befummeln dürft |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wow polar das ja ne augenweide#6


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Reimer.

Solltest du am Montag auch erscheinen (Kommen ist mir zu sexistisch :q) darfst DU mitfummeln |smlove2:


----------



## Hansen fight (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schöne Fliegen Marian
Die guck Ich mir am Montag aus der Nähe nochmal an


----------



## guadarmar (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wollte den "Fred" nur mal wieder hochholen.
Bin um sieben  im Park. Wer kommt denn noch?

Thure


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde auch mal wieder -nach längerer Abstinenz- vorbeischauen.
Bis denn dann


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Icke, und ich habe auch das kleine Feine mit |sagnix

@ Thomas:

Solltest du erscheinen, bringe doch bitte noch mal Thure seinen Stecken in Späh mit, ich habe auch die 3er DT mit.

@ Andreas:

Bringe doch bitte mal dás Steelhead Taper mit, Danke


----------



## AndreasG (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> @ Andreas:
> 
> Bringe doch bitte mal dás Steelhead Taper mit, Danke



Geht klar...........


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Supi, dann werde ich auch wieder ne schöne Schlaufe switchen #r


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also ich werde heute nicht erscheinen. Hab seit dem ich heute morgen aufgestanden bin tierische Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann erst mal gute Besserung #h

PS: Schicke Gunnar mal in den Park, dann hast du wenigstens deine Ruhe


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich bin auch nicht da #hviel spaß 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Dann erst mal gute Besserung #h
> 
> PS: Schicke Gunnar mal in den Park, dann hast du wenigstens deine Ruhe


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Bellyboater (3. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Leute, wer ist denn nachher alles da?


----------



## guadarmar (3. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bin da
thure


----------



## Hansen fight (3. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch da :q


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|supergriund ich bin gerade zuhause :kman war das geil heute  bernd, thomas und meiner seite ,haben denn mal wieder das licht ausgemacht :vik:
bis nächsten montag 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (9. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der Thomas 090833 hat heute Burzeltag #g
Alles Gute mein lieber |wavey: Ist das richtig das Du 26 geworden bist.
Wer kommt morgen in den Park ?


----------



## xfishbonex (9. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Der Thomas 090833 hat heute Burzeltag #g
> Alles Gute mein lieber |wavey: Ist das richtig das Du 26 geworden bist.
> Wer kommt morgen in den Park ?


:gICH:g
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsinger.

Dem jungen Hahn 'Alles Gute zum Gebuertstag ' #6

Hier mal die Wettervorhersage für Morgen:
http://www.meteoblue.com/index.php?id=246&L=1&did=135&zf_f=30552&zf_c=de&zf_sday=Mon


Wer hat, der bringe bitte eine Wäscheleine der Klasse 6 und 7 mit zum testen :q
Habe ein neues Spielzeug bekommen, welches noch keine Schnur hat |bigeyes


----------



## AndreasG (9. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde morgen mal in den Park kommen.
6er Schnüre bringe ich mit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (10. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... auch von mir auf diesem Wege:


Thomas, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!#6

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Thomas090883 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke...danke für die Glückwünsche....|wavey:
bin heut auch dabei....
Hätte noch ne 7er Cortland 333... ich bring die mal mit....

Bis später und Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (14. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schaffe es Montag auch endlich mal wieder und bringe noch nen Gast mit.
Freu mich auf euch:m.

Andy


----------



## xfishbonex (15. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Schaffe es Montag auch endlich mal wieder und bringe noch nen Gast mit.
> Freu mich auf euch:m.
> 
> Andy


 na das nenn ich doch mal ein geiles posting #6schnulli da freu ich mch ganz dolle auf dich 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Hase.

Ich setze mal was Geiles drauf, was Dir die Tränen in die Augen treibt |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

PINK geht immer #h


----------



## vazzquezz (16. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> ... PINK geht immer #h



... und warum schleppste dann soviel Schwarz und Rot mit?;+;+;+


|rolleyes

V.


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

#c ROT #c

Und ich dachte schon es wäre Pink und Braun in meiner Büchse :q:q:q


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

na schnulli 
wieso zeigst du denn meine fliegendose hier in forum |supergriich dachte ich darf das geschenk erst morgen sehen |rotwerden aber jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf mein geschenk lg andre 
ich bin morgen ab 17uhr 30 da


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Hase.

Du weißt doch ist wie auf dem Kiez, fummeln kostet extra |supergri
Anschauen ist für lau 

@Thomas bringe doch bitte noch mal deine 6er Highwater mit, Danke im Voraus #h

Werde so um 17.30 Uhr aufschlagen, bis denne...........


----------



## Bellyboater (17. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kristin und ich werden wohl etwas später kommen, da wir erst noch was zu erledigen haben.


----------



## Thomas090883 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian...
könntest du mal deine 7er Opti-Stream mitnehmen...
würde die gern an meiner Guideline werfen....

Bis denn dann


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> @Marian...
> könntest du mal deine 7er Opti-Stream mitnehmen...
> würde die gern an meiner Guideline werfen....
> 
> Bis denn dann


 |supergri|supergri|supergridiggen du hast die 8#


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers und Andre :q:q:q:q:q

Nachdem ich ja mal wieder 20 Jahre alte Hefte vom Fliegenfischen in der Hand hatte, ist mir doch ein Muster ins Auge gesprungen, welches mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt und es auch als Tipp auf Meerforelle empfohlen wurde.

Damals gab es wenigstens noch Tipps, Heute.... ach lassen wir das 

Hier mal was als Tobiersatz, ein guter alter neuer Tipp :m


PS: Der Gute ist auf einen 4er 7070PS  gebunden, so ca. 5-6cm groß.


----------



## Hardi (18. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

das war mal wieder sehr nett gestern, nach dem regenguss ...|uhoh:
für mich war es das erste mal, das ich eine rute eine schnurklase runtersetzen muss. |kopfkrat
könnt ihr nächsten montag noch mal bitte #8 schnüre und schussköpfe von 18-20 gramm mitschleppen.
würde die enttäuschende #9 noch gerne mit ein paar #8 schnüren durchtesten. die gefiel mir mit Gunnars #8 18 Gramm sehr gut, so sehr dass ich sie als #8 behalten werde. , obwohl der falsche griff und schlangenmringe drauf sind. :g
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hardi schrieb:


> .......obwohl der falsche griff und schlangenringe drauf sind.......



Ich bin entsetzt Thomas..........Falscher Griff *und* Schlangenringe....
Und ich dachte immer, dass Du Deiner Linie treu bleibst #c


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Wer hat, der bringe doch bitte noch mal eine Schnur in der Klasse 6 oder 7.
Bevorzugt lange Keule: Pounch, High Water, Lee Wulff.....



Bis nachher #h


----------



## Bellyboater (24. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich muss gucken wie es mit den Klempnerarbeiten und dem anschließenden saubermachen nachher aussieht. Wir werden wohl etwas später erscheinen. Ich bring dann die 7er Greys Saltwater mit.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
da ich morgen und dienstag noch mal frei bekommen habe :vik:habe ich mich noch mal endschieden ich muß ins wasser :vik:also bis nächsten montag  lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen und allseits dicke Ti..en, äääähhhh Trutten |kopfkrat

Petri und Viel Spaß mein Lieber


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen und allseits dicke Ti..en, äääähhhh Trutten |kopfkrat
> 
> Petri und Viel Spaß mein Lieber


 danke und nicht vergessen PINK GEHT IMMER ich ruf dich morgen an :g
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (3. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich fahre am Wochenende an die Küste :k
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja einklinken.
Gruß christoph


----------



## Sunray (3. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christoph,

hätte Lust mitzufahren, wo soll's denn hingehen und wann wolltest Du losfahren?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## xfishbonex (3. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ich fahre am Wochenende an die Küste :k
> Wer Lust hat kann sich ja einklinken.
> Gruß christoph


 ich wünsche dir viel glück der will bestimmt nach kemps 
stimmts  haut raus die dinger 
PINK GEHT IMMER 
lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (3. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Pelzerhaken schreibt man mit K !

... Kembs hingegen mit *B* !


----------



## Hansen fight (3. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Pelzerhaken schreibt man mit K !
> 
> ... Kembs hingegen mit *B* !



|bigeyes|uhoh::q;+

Marco Du hast ne PN


----------



## Firefox2 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ hansen fight 
Würde mich super gerne einklinken wenn Du mich mitnehmen würdest. habe kein Auto heul.
Wohne auch in eilbek

Wäre Echt klasse von Dir
bin voll aufgeregt )


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Pelzerhaken schreibt man mit K !
> 
> ... Kembs hingegen mit *B* !


 hast du eigentlich auch was anderes zu tun |bigeyes zeig mal lieber paar fänge von dir :qals die leute zuverbessern 
lg andre


----------



## Firefox2 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ok schade


----------



## vazzquezz (5. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich auch was anderes zu tun |bigeyes



Ja ... z.B. bei Küchen helfen (und sei es nur beratend), Hochzeiten feiern, etc...! :g :m


----------



## Stingray (5. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hier an der Costa del Luz in Andalusien leider nur Riesenwellen :c. Mit der Fliege geht hier, noch gar nichts. Ich kann hier nicht mal ein Boot mieten. Man, wann hoert die zwei Meterbrandung den am Atlantik blos auf #q. Bringt nur beim baden Spass :q.

Gruss aus Andalusien

Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
bin ab 17uhr30 da #6marian kannst du mir bitte einbischen marabue grizzly mit bringen für die polarmagnus ich bekomme das nicht 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallöle Sporti's.

Melde mich ( und natürlich auch Thure ) aus dem schönen Harzer Lande vom Indianerfischen wieder #h
War ein nettes Abfischerchen für die Saison 2009, keiner ist Schneider nach Hause gefahren und wir hatten eine Menge Spaß.
Gelegentlich, wurden wir auch hinterrücks und heimtückisch von fliegenfressenden Bäumen und Büschen heimgesucht, deren Appetit schwer zu stillen war.
Oh Mann, ist meine Box geplündert :c

But no Worry's ,we be Back in 2010  



@ Andre.

Das mit den Plüschis geht klar, muß ich nur mal  nachschauen |kopfkrat


@ Stingray.

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, daß es noch klappt mit dem Wetter #6


----------



## Firefox2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ All

vielleicht schreibt Ihr mich ja mal an wenn Ihr euch mal wieder im Park trefft,
würde mich dann dazu gesellen und man kann sich ja mal kennen lernen.
Wohne Direkt am Park ( Evastrasse )
Würde mich freuen ...!
Gruß an alle

PS: habt Ihr was erbeutet am WE...?


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hier mal ein Anschreiben :m

Treffen Heute Abend ab 18.00 Uhr im Jacobi Park in Eilbek.


----------



## Sunray (7. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> vielleicht schreibt Ihr mich ja mal an wenn Ihr euch mal wieder im Park trefft,
> würde mich dann dazu gesellen und man kann sich ja mal kennen lernen.
> ...



Heute ab 18 Uhr sind Wir wieder am Start, komm vorbei wenn du Lust hast, ist immer ein netter Haufen und Wir haben viel Spass zusammen!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Firefox2 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Habe es zu Spät gelesen da die Frau zur "Kerzenparty" ist.
Ich musste mich um mein Sohn kümmern.(13 Monate) Nachwuchsangler )
Kerzenparty man man man...was es für einen Schei.. gibt..!
Ich glaube ich habe die Idee........


----------



## xfishbonex (7. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Habe es zu Spät gelesen da die Frau zur "Kerzenparty" ist.
> Ich musste mich um mein Sohn kümmern.(13 Monate) Nachwuchsangler )
> Kerzenparty man man man...was es für einen Schei.. gibt..!
> Ich glaube ich habe die Idee........


 denn seh mal zu das du nächsten montag dabei bist #6weil ende september ist schluß in park :qalso bis montag 18uhr 
lg andre


----------



## Sunray (8. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> weil ende september ist schluß in park



So sieht es aus.

Da es ja nun zunehmend immer früher dunkel wird, haben Wir uns gestern dafür entschieden, den 28.09.2009 als letzten Tag für das gemeinsame Werfen im Jacobipark auszurufen.

Die Zeit ist diesmal wieder sehr schnell vorbei gegangen wie ich pers. finde, dennoch hat es wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Sommerhalbjahr 2010, wenn Wir uns zum Werfen wiedersehen.

Geplant ist ausserdem noch eine gemeinsame Tour zum Fliegenfischen nach Dänemark Arrild sozusagen vielleicht als Abschluss eines schönen Halbjahres. Vielleicht schaffen Wir es ja, uns am nächsten Montag mal Gedanken darüber zu machen und einen Termin hierfür festzulegen.

In diesem Sinne..................

Bis nächsten Montag denne............

PS. Wo Wir uns im Winterhalbjahr treffen, drüber können sicherlich Polarfly oder Guadamar mehr Auskunft geben. Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht langweilig werden, soviel kann ich schonmal sagen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Firefox2 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jo muss zwar bis 18 uhr am Montag arbeiten aber werde dann so gegen 18.30 Uhr zu euch stossen. ich vermute das Ihr am See steht ...richtig..?


----------



## xfishbonex (8. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Firefox2 schrieb:


> Jo muss zwar bis 18 uhr am Montag arbeiten aber werde dann so gegen 18.30 Uhr zu euch stossen. ich vermute das Ihr am See steht ...richtig..?


 RRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHTTTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIGGGGGG
vergesse das bier nicht :vik:die neuen müssen immer ein ausgeben |supergri|supergrikleiner scherz 
ja komm mal vorbei um 18uhr30 sind wir noch voll in der gange 
lg andre


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So und da ich nun auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Bindestockes bin...mir die Körpernbehaarungen vom Leib rasiert und Nachbars Katze geschoren habe...denke ich, dass ich die Wintertreffen entspannt mitnehmen werde.... 

Arrild klingt natürlich super ...


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Da ich ja Deutschland für 3 Wochen den Rücken kehre und in den wohlverdienten Urlaub entfliehe, habe ich mir mal ein paar Gedanken um den Werdegang unseres Treffens Winter/Frühjahr 2009/2010 gemacht.

*Stattfinden wird das Treffen, ab Montag, den 05.10.2009 ab 18.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1*

*Schwerpunkte werden sein  Klönen, Düsseldorfer Alt verköstigen, Fachsimpeln, DVD's gucken, ne Mücke stricken oder einfach nur Spass haben* 

*Sollte Interesse bestehen, würde Buffy der Wirt uns auch etwas kulinarisches kochen, sehr lecker und günstig #6
*
*Dann treffen wir uns jeden folgenden Montag im Brospieker, bis wir uns wieder im Park treffen können.*

*Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein **:m*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl 



Für den Ausflug nach Arrild würde ich gerne den 10.10 2009 favorisieren, da ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin :q
Und mit dem Termin haben Alle die mitkommen möchten, eine gute Vorlaufzeit zum planen.


----------



## vazzquezz (9. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Und mit dem Termin haben Alle die mitkommen möchten, eine gute Vorlaufzeit zum planen haben.



@Frostfliege: Ähhhh ... Ich tippe mal auf Zündfehler in der Rechtschreibzigarre, oder war einfach zuviel Marabue im Alt?? :q

V.


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Frostfliege: Ähhhh ... Ich tippe mal auf Zündfehler in der Rechtschreibzigarre, oder war einfach zuviel Marabue im Alt?? :q
> 
> V.



Oha, die Stimme aus dem Off.
Ich wüsste gar nicht das man Marabou mit *ue* schreibt, nett von dir, daß Du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## xfishbonex (9. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich hab doch gesagt das der nix besseres zutun hat  marian 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (10. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Den Termin am 10.10. für Arrild habe ich mir vorgemerkt 
Da will Ich dabei sein.
Ich werde nächsten Montag nicht zum Park kommen.
Bin mit Frauchen 1 Woche auf dem Darß ,die Fliegenpeitsche kommt trotzdem mit.
Bis bald Christoph

Ich hoffe das Ich kein Rechtschreibfehler gepostet habe 
Sonst kommt die Stimme aus dem Off.


----------



## xfishbonex (11. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Den Termin am 10.10. für Arrild habe ich mir vorgemerkt
> Da will Ich dabei sein.
> Ich werde nächsten Montag nicht zum Park kommen.
> Bin mit Frauchen 1 Woche auf dem Darß ,die Fliegenpeitsche kommt trotzdem mit.
> ...


 ich wünsch dir ein schön urlaub mein lieber #6und wenn du wieder da bist greifen wir wieder an |supergridas wasser wird endlich kälter 
und der herbs wird jetzt kommen 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.


@ Christoph.

Ich wünsche Dir und deiner Frau einen schönen Kurzurlaub, vielleicht läuft ja was, äääähhhh ich meine natürlich Fischerchen technisch 

@ Andre.

War gestern noch ein wunderschöner Abend in Pauls Grund, mit Sonnenuntergang, Mondaufgang und der Wind ist auch noch eingeschlafen, leider verleitete es die Trutten nicht zum Abendmahl.

Gebe dein Tütchen Marco mit, damit Du wieder spielen kannst 


So Boy's und Girl's.
Remember you, Pink is the Best at any Time and any Place, so long


----------



## xfishbonex (11. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Moinsen Männers.
> 
> 
> @ Christoph.
> ...


 süssen in bülk ist ne trutte rausgekommen :q:q:q lg andre 
morgen knall ich drei raus 60,70,80 #a#a#a


----------



## xfishbonex (13. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so leute morgen bin ich ab 17uhr30da #hlg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Ihr Lieben.

Habe noch mal einen Port ergattert, gar nicht so einfach 

Liebe Gruesse aus Big Apple und Viel Spass bei den restlichen Jacobi Events #h


----------



## Sunray (14. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

schaffe es heute leider nicht, hatte ganz vergessen, dass ich zum Elternabend in die neue Schule von Sohnemann muss.

Wünsche euch viel Spass und Wir sehen uns dann am nächsten Montag.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## guadarmar (14. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers

Habe leider einen Termin dazubekommen.
Wird heute leider nichts, aber viel Spass.

Thure


----------



## xfishbonex (14. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ihr seit ja geil #q#q wie soll ich denn eure absagen lesen können 
war heute in park mit thomas 
das war es aber auch |supergrihabe heute beschloßen das es sehr früh dunkel ist und für mich die saison gelaufen ist #h#h#h
wir sehen uns in der pinte wieder 
lg andre


----------



## Sunray (15. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ihr seit ja geil #q#q wie soll ich denn eure absagen lesen können ,wir sehen uns in der pinte wieder
> lg andre



Woher sollen Wir denn wissen, dass du nicht lesen kannst|supergri|supergri|supergri

In der Pinte sehen Wir uns sowieso.

P.S. Ich habe noch ein paar Fliegen für Dich von Marian, ich bin nächsten Montag da, dann bringe ich sie mit. Also wenn du Lust hast..................

Gruß  

Marco


----------



## xfishbonex (15. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Woher sollen Wir denn wissen, dass du nicht lesen kannst|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> In der Pinte sehen Wir uns sowieso.
> 
> ...


:k:k:k na dann muß ich ja noch mal schnell auf ein bier vorbei wackeln :k:k:klg andre


----------



## Sunray (17. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :k:k:k na dann muß ich ja noch mal schnell auf ein bier vorbei wackeln :k:k:klg andre


 

N'abend Keule,

würde mich freuen, wenn Du am Montag vorbei kommst, zischen Wir ein Bierchen und klönen ein bisschen.

P.S. Es gibt ein neues Forum, würde mich freuen wenn Du mal vorbeischaust;-), Kritik und Anregungen werden gerne entgegengenommen, von Allen selbstverständlich;-)

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Truttafriend (17. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das ist nicht schön Marco.

Es ist einfach gegen die Netiquette (und die Forenregeln des AB) sein Forum in anderen Foren per Signatur bewerben.

Geh mal zu Lidl und verteile Aldi-Werbung 

Sollte dein Forum Fuß fassen, was ich dir ehrlich wünsche, würdest du sowas auch nicht gerne sehen.
Der Link in deinem Profil geht in Ordnung aber deine Signatur habe ich bearbeitet.

Hier könntest du einen Thread eröffnen und deine Site vorstellen.


----------



## Sunray (18. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sorry Timsen,

aber ich verstehe das Problem nicht, welchen Unterschied macht es, ob ich nun einen Link in einem Post anfüge oder aber einen neuen Thread dafür eröffne?!

Es geht mir ja nicht darum so etwas wie ein Konkurrenzwettbewerb zu schaffen, sondern lediglich auf eine weitere Möglichkeit in den Weiten des I-Net hinzuweisen.

Und mal ganz ehrlich, was soll schon ein Link in einem Profil, dass liest sich doch eh kein Schwein durch. In den (meisten) Foren ist es so üblich, dass unter der Signatur die Möglichkeit besteht auf eine Website etc. zu verlinken, warum ist das hier so ein Problem.

Nichts für Ungut, ich werde mich in Zukunft daran halten, daran soll es nicht scheitern.

Ein schönes Wochenende,

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Hansen fight (20. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Mädel u. Jungs
Wer wird denn morgen im Park aufschlagen. ?|bigeyes
Bei null Beteiligung werde Ich sonst auch nicht kommen.
Habe morgen noch frei und fahre an die Küste :k
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (20. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Mädel u. Jungs
> Wer wird denn morgen im Park aufschlagen. ?|bigeyes
> Bei null Beteiligung werde Ich sonst auch nicht kommen.
> Habe morgen noch frei und fahre an die Küste :k
> Gruß Christoph


 ich werde ab 17uhr 30 da sein 
schnuckel lg andre


----------



## guadarmar (21. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Komme auch.
Hoffentlich bin ich nicht allein.
Thure


----------



## Sunray (21. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann jemand eine 5er Schnur mitbringen, würde ich gerne mal auf meiner neuen Rute antesten. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## xfishbonex (21. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine 5er Schnur mitbringen, würde ich gerne mal auf meiner neuen Rute antesten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco


 du hattes dein stock garnicht mit :q es war mal wieder nett heute nächsten montag ist der letzte tag in park :calso leute kommt vorbei und bringt bier mit :llg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (28. September 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
heute waren wenigstens 4 leute da auch beim scheiß wetter :vein bischen mit der fliegenpeitsche gespielt und das bier war auch lecker :q
da es ja der letzte tag war im park 
wünsche ich euch alle dicke trutten 
man sieht sich im wasser #6lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Ihr Lieben.

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, war leider zu kurz aber sehr schön 
Wer wird den Morgen im Brospieker sein ???
Werde auf jeden fall Bilder , Bilder und Bilder mitbringen.
Wer Lust hat  näcchstes Jahr sind wir eingeladen in Maine zum Fliegenfischen, spätestens übernächstes Jahr mit John von LLBean Outfitters.
Sehr netter Typ und alles für den ganz schmalen Geldbeutel, auch für Familienväter #6

@ Andre.

Bist du Morgen auch da, wenn ja soll ich die Rolle mitbringen 

So, freue mich schon auf Euch morgen #h



Hier mal ein paar Bildchen zum anfüttern :q :


----------



## Stingray (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Wer wird den Morgen im Brospieker sein ???




Ich :q !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian 
geile bilder sind das 
schnulli morgen nicht aber nächsten montag auf jedenfall |wavey:
wir telefonieren morgen noch mal 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Du weisst doch Hase, aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben :q:q:q

Und hier noch ein Bildchen zum ärgern, auch das ist Fliegenfischen in Maine auf Bluefish und Stripper vom Ufer aus und im zweiten Bild auch auf Latextrutten, die gehen wenigstens mal ins Backing #6


----------



## Sunray (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wann wollen Wir uns nächsten Samstag eigentlich Wo treffen bzgl. unserer Arrildtour? 

HansenFight hat schon angefragt.

Was haltet Ihr von 7:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz bei Ikea Schnelsen, da Wir ohnehin auf die A7 müssen?

Bis denne...............


----------



## Hansen fight (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Sunray schrieb:


> Wann wollen Wir uns nächsten Samstag eigentlich Wo treffen bzgl. unserer Arrildtour?
> 
> HansenFight hat schon angefragt.
> 
> ...


  Hallo Jungs
Hier nochmal die offizielle Nachfrage wegen samstag  #6
Wer kommt mit ?
Thomas o9 hatte jetzt auch nachgefragt wer mitkommt.
Bitte meldet euch damit wir auch sehen wieviel Autos wir brauchen u. wer fährt.
 Ikea Parkplatz 7.00 Uhr finde Ich okay
Getränke u. Essen bringt jeder für sich mit ?
Bin schon ganz heiß

Marian klasse Bider |supergri
Die Amis sind doch irgendwie zu beneiden .
Vieleicht komme ich auch ins Broospieker,muss mal sehen.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Thomas090883 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen...
@Marian...das sieht ja echt sehr schön aus da....und Fischerei gut? oder hast du es nur auf die Latextrutten abgesehen.....die sind doch da jetzt geschont!!!

Zu Samstag... um sieben hört sich gut an...
Ich denke ich werd nen Großen Topp und Gaskocher mitnehmen, denn kann man ja legger Erbsensuppe mit ner Wurst zubereiten...schmeckt immer ...vor allem bei dem derzeitigen Schietwetter.

Wer hätte noch eine 3er Schnur zum testfischen???


Gruß Thomas

Aso... wer kommt denn nun alles??? Müsste ja mal gucken wie wievielen KFZz man anrücken muss...


----------



## Sunray (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers,

ich fasse mal kurz zusammen.

Samstag den 10.10.2009 Parkplatz Ikea Schnelsen um 7:00 Uhr.

Bis jetzt definitiv dabei:

Marian, Thure, Christoph, Thomas, Marco.

Wer noch mitmöchte nach Arrild, bitte hier bekanntgeben.

Gruß  

Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Gestern hatte wir uns ja im Brospieker getroffen, war eine nette kleine Runde mit Viel Spass und Bilder gucken.

Mit Arrild wird es wahrscheinlich von der Konstelation der Teilnehmer her so bleiben, das heisst, wenn wir es uns kuschelig machen auf der Fahrt, können wir mit einem Auto fahren.
Würde auch von den Benzinkosten sehr günstig werden.

Mitnehmen brauchen wir ja nur Rute, Rolle, Schnur und was zum kochen, um den Vorschlag von Thomas aufzugreifen.
Mit einem Süppchen/Wurst, daß hatten wir uns gestern auch schon überlegt.

Also dann, mit Süppchen, Getackle und gute Laune um 7.00 Uhr am IKEA Parkplatz.

PRÖSTERCHEN


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wenn ich das foto schon sehe #q du sollst angeln und mefos abkloppen und nicht rotwein schlürfen |supergri das kannst du beim binden machen oder mit deiner frau  verrückter kerl


----------



## Sunray (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> das heisst, wenn wir es uns kuschelig machen auf der Fahrt, können wir mit einem Auto fahren.
> Also dann, mit Süppchen, Getackle und gute Laune um 7.00 Uhr am IKEA Parkplatz.



Na, das wird ja eine sehr warme Hin -und Rückfahrt

Gruß

Marco

P.S. Und was machen Wir mit den ganzen Trutten, die Wir da fangen, auf'n Dachgepäckträger


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Schnitte, Du kanst dir dieTrutten in die Hosentasche stecken oder auf den Krümmer legen zum warmhalten |supergri

So, wieder Butter bei die Fische.
Also mein Anteil, Ich würde den kulinarischen Part der Verköstigung für die Truppe übernehmen und einen grossen Pott Suppe mit allem Drum und Dran herbeizaubern, wenns recht ist :m

Bei Interesse kann ich auch mal den Hobby Photographen raushängen lassen, da ich ja sonst nicht wirklich etwas zu tun habe |kopfkrat


----------



## Sunray (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly schrieb:


> Also mein Anteil, Ich würde den kulinarischen Part der Verköstigung für die Truppe übernehmen und einen grossen Pott Suppe mit allem Drum und Dran herbeizaubern, wenns recht ist :m
> 
> Bei Interesse kann ich auch mal den Hobby Photographen raushängen lassen, da ich ja sonst nicht wirklich etwas zu tun habe |kopfkrat



Moin Schieter,

dass mit dem kulinarischen Part hört sich super an, du weisst ja ohne Gemüse das Ganze:k

Hobby Photograf ist auch super, brauche ohnehin noch ne schöne Fotostrecke für meine Seite und dann hast du auch Garantie, dass du jemanden filmst, bei dem der Stock krumm ist

Aber wieso sonst nichts zu tun, der Arm noch so besch.....? Das wäre nicht schön.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mittlerweile 2 Sitzungen mit 8 Spritzen und 3x täglich Tabletten ist nicht so der Hit aber zumindest ist die Taubheit aus dem Unterarm und das Kribbeln aus den Fingerspitzen weg, es geht voran 

Trotzdem wird nichts überstürzt :g

Mal sehen, wenn du lieb bist werde ich auch auf Gulasch mit Alles ausweichen :m


----------



## Sunray (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Polarfly;2671421Mal sehen schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer lieb zu dir, gell|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco und bis morgen denne...................


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mensch Marian ...was denn denn los??? Fliegenfischerarm#d
Das ist ja nicht schön... Soll ich denn Kocher und Topf einpacken?

Wer fährt denn überhaupt...?


----------



## Sunray (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn überhaupt...?



Du, Ich, Christoph, Thure und Marian

Wird bestimmt lustig, ich freue mich schon auf Euch, bis denne.......

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht schön... Soll ich denn Kocher und Topf einpacken?
> 
> Wer fährt denn überhaupt...?




Hallo Thomas.

Ist eine Entzündung im Kugelgelenk der Schulter und dem Ellenbogen, welche ich über den Urlaub unbewusst hin verschleppt habe und jetzt in Behandlung bin, leider :c

Um die Sachen zum Essen werde ich mich denn kümmern, Getränke muss jeder selber mitbringen.

Bei mir gestaltet sich das fahren etwas schwierig und ansonsten fahren wir mit dem grössten Wagen


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mitn fahren hab ich ansich kein Problem....nur gestaltet sich die Fahrerei in einem Peugeot 106 alles andere als gemütlich....es sei den ihr steht auf Körperkontakt....aber bissel Stauraum müsste ja auch vorhanden sein...von wegen Fänge und Getackle verstauen.


----------



## Hansen fight (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe mich jetzt schon damit abgefunden ,dass Ich fahre.
Wer mein Auto noch nicht kennt :Honda Jazz gilt immer noch als Kleinauto. |bigeyes Ich glaub Ich bin in dem Auto noch nie zu fünft gefahren Es wird sicherlich kuschelig und zu körperkontakten irgend einer Art kommen. :l
Ich freu mich schon riesig.
@ Marian das hört sich gut an mit der Suppe.
@ Thomas ich werde dich abholen so um 6.20 Uhr ? sims mir doch nochmal deine Adresse rüber.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jungs, schlaft Ihr denn eigentlich nie |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Man könnte es ja geradezu für einen Böse Buben Club halten, bei den Uhrzeiten |supergri|supergri|supergri



PS: Ich denke mal das mit dem Wagen wird sich auf dem Parkplatz finden und dann,   *RemmiDemmi* #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dieses böse ,S´-Wort....|kopfkratSchlafen....???? 
Gut gut....freu mich auch schon. Wir telefonieren Christoph
Den müssen wir uns wohl alle mal "ausnahmsweise" auf das norwendigste beschränken....oh man

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, Sportis #h

Habe alles für den Familienausflug eingekauft und möchte noch daran erinnern, daß sich jeder einen Löffel und einen Auffangbehältnis für die Suppe mitbringt !!!!

Wenn nicht, Madendose ausleihen sollte ein Ansitzangler anwesend sein, dann wäre auch noch eine  Extraportien Proteine gesichert


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle eine neue Mitspielerin vorstellen, die ich glaube unangefochten ins Feld gehen wird und Alles dagewesene ich den Schatten stellt:  *DIE EISFEE *

Eine absolut pornomässige Auftragsarbeit, von Jemanden dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf, da er durch Verbalattacken in tiefe Depressionen stürzen würde.

Wir drücken ihm aber Alle für Morgen die Daumen und wünschen Ihm im Vorfelde Alles Gute und Toi, Toi, Toi #6






PS: Der Binder lehnt jegliche Verantwortung ab und stellt aber diese hervorragende handwerkliche Kunst in den Vordergrund |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas090883 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männers...
sagt mal...muss ich da überhaupt Watkrams mit einpacken??? 
Übrigens schöne Fliege...werd gleich nochmal los und bissel Tüddelkrams einkaufen.... muss ja auch noch bischen Pufffliegen haben.

Gruß thomas


----------



## guadarmar (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wunderbare Umsetzung der Puff-Stimmung.
Wenn die nicht die Trutten wuschig macht, dann
ist wohl kein Leben mehr im Körper. 
Dank an den Binder, der mit aller Selbstüberwindung,
 diesem Wunderwerk an Travestiebugger zu einem Gastspiel
 im Trutten-Rotlicht-Bezirk unter dem Danebro verhilft.

Thure


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin Männers...
> sagt mal...muss ich da überhaupt Watkrams mit einpacken???
> 
> Gruß thomas



Nein, nur Rute, Rolle, Fliegen, Kescher, Löffel, Teller und Gute Laune 



PS: Du kannst aber auch das kleine Schwarze einpacken |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian 
die fliegen sehen lecker aus :k pinken arsch super 
pink geht immer morgen ballert das richtig lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportis.

Lieber spät als nie,hier  ein paar Bildchen zum Saisonabschluss 2009.
Zum Abschluss, sind wir nach Arrild zum gemeinschaftlichen Fischen und beisammensein gefahren.
Alle hatten Viel Spass, aber die Jungs gingen leider Schneider nach Hause #c

Wir Alle freuen uns auf eine neue Saison 2010 'Werfertreffen Jacobipark' #6


Be Continue.....................


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und hier der Rest :m


----------



## Hansen fight (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Marian hast du fein  gemacht mit den Bildern 
Alle Sind sie am lächeln,hat ja auch Spaß gemacht,wenn auch ohne Fisch.
Hab auch noch ein paar Bilder kann sie leider hier im AB  nicht hochladen.
Wie wars denn bei euch auf Als ?
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der mit dem Glücksbeutel gepuderte, war Steffen, es sei ihm auch gegönnt, er war schließlich eine Woch oben und hatte Urlaub.
Das WE war sehr nett, wir treffen uns ja da oben 1x im Jahr.

Auf ein neues Als/Skovmose 2010 #6


An dieser Stelle,Viele Grüsse nach Berlin an Henryk und Steffen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian 
schöne bilder :gund in den tümmpel habt ihr nix gefangen :qunglaublich :q
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Andre.

Ich hätte das Ruder gerne noch rumgerissen aber krankheitsbedingt war ich nur für die kulinarischen Genüsse und die Photos zuständig #h

Mal so in die Tüte, wie sieht es denn bei Euch am 08.11.2009 zum 2ten Termin bei den Hamburger Wurftagen aus ???

So als Anhaltspunkt, Schaschlik, Kaffee und Wedeln


----------



## Thomas090883 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers,

@Marian...waren das schon alles Bilder? Oder hast du noch was in der "backhand" ;o)
Ich denke mal, wenn sich noch eins , zwei bekannte Leute dazugesellen, werde ich da auch mal aufschlagen.
Können ja nochmal schnacken! Schick mir mal deine Nummer

gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Leutz.

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch am Wochenende mit einem Fischerchen aus, werde voaussichtlich Samstag und Sonntag unterwegs sein.
Ja, dass ist das Los eines Strohwitwers 



@ Thomas. Du hast eine PN #h

Du weisst doch, Backhand nur mit dem Rütchen und Schnürchen 
Habe keine Bilder mehr auf dem Rechner. 
Wie ich aber schon gesagt habe, fotografiere ich normalerweise andere Motive.
Personen sind eine Sparte für sich, nicht meine 

Guckst du hier :m


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian 
samstag bin ich auch on tour :vik:wir telefonieren freitag oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Jo. #6


----------



## Hansen fight (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Samstag bin Ich auch an ner Küste.


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen an den ganzen Hasenschwarm.

Da sich ja nun Alles was Rang und Namen hat an der Küste rumtummeln will, ist da vielleicht eine Gleichung zwecks eines gemeinschaftlichen Fischerchens gegeben |kopfkrat

@ Christoph.

Um diese Uhrzeit schnorchelt jeder normale Mensch mit dem Haupt unter dem Kissen :q


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marian...wie schaut es denn Sonntag bei Dir aus???
Und was für eine Location???

gruß thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.


Also, die grobe Planung sieht bei uns wie folgt aus. 
Ich warte auf einen Anruf von einem Freund.
Sollte er am Sonntag Zeit haben und zum fischen mitkommen, würden wir in die Eckernförder Bucht fahren.
Wenn nicht, würden wir schon am Samstagmorgen nach Als fahren und am Sonntag zurück.

@ Andre.

Mal sehen vielleicht Arnkil mit Zelt


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja denn kannst dich ja melden wenn du weitere Infos hast...nach E-Förde würd ich denn ja noch mitkommen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.

Das können wir so machen, das wäre doch nett.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo marian 
das mit dk sieht bei mir schlecht aus meine reise geht samstag morgen um 6uhr nach ostholstein :g
für euch ein fettes petri und das ich immer die größte fange :vik:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Alle Termine werden in diesem Thread weitergeführt.


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 17.3.2010 statt.
*



*An dem angegebenen Termin treffen wir uns um ca. 18.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1 , bis wir uns wieder im Frühjahr im Jacobi Park treffen können.*

*Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein.*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## Hansen fight (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der 17.3. ist notiert #6
Gruß Christoph


----------



## steven23883 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Bin dabei*


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das hört sich doch Super an, Jungs #6


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gdabei:glg andre


----------



## stefan08 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

I OCHHHHHHH :vik:


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Jungs :vik:u. Mädel
Da der Winter ja nun hoffentlich bald zu Ende sein wird
wäre es schon jetzt für mich hilfreich zu wissen ,wann wir unser
Werfertreffen im Park wieder anfangen wollen.
Bin im Schichtdienst.
Vieleicht kann Helge ja mal ne Ansage machen :m
Kristin u. Gunnar habe ich auch lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Thomas090883 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich glaub, der Christoph is heiß wie ´n´ Bügeleisen und will sein neues Spielzeug testen:vik::vik::vik:

Ich tendiere aber mal erst zum ausharren, dass ist noch zu ungemütlich zum GEMÜTLICHEN rumwedeln. 

An der Küste gehts:m Ah ja..viel Erfolg morgen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

START:12. April 2010, 18:00 Uhr

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> START:11. April 2010, 18:00 Uhr
> 
> Gruß, Helge



Das Ist Doch mal ne Ansage #6
@Thomas o9o    Klar bin Ich heiß . Ich muss noch viel für das Bachfischen im Urlaub in Bayern lernen.


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ähh sehe gerade der 11. 4. Ist ein Sonntag.|bigeyes
Da wird doch kaum einer Kommen.
Viele machen auf familie, oder sind zum Fischen.
Das ging doch sonst auch immer in der Woche.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Der 11.4.10 ist doch mal ne *Ansage.*

Dem erteile ich gleich mal ne *Absage*, ich *sage *Euch, wo ich dann bis zu den Knien im Wasser stehe und den Bachforellen ne *Ansage* machen werde.

*Wochenende 9-11.4 an der Bode in Treseburg mit Thure, Stingray und Thomas *#6

Ausserdem sei erwähnt, dass am 11.4.10 der zweite Termin 'Hamburger Wurftage' sind, vielleicht möchte der Eine oder Andere ja hingehen, es lohnt sich bestimmt.


Wünsche den teilnehmende Herrschaften, Viel Spass #h



PS: Bei mir ist der Sonntag, wie für viele Andere auch nebenbei erwähnt auch ein Familientag.


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

...... und schon wird geplärrt.....|uhoh:


sollte natürlich Mo., 12. April 2010 heißen:q

Gruß, Helge














1


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ALSTERBOJE schrieb:


> ...... und schon wird geplärrt.....|uhoh:


 



Moinsen mein Lieber.

Ich will mich ja nicht vordrängeln, würde aber gerne mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte machen.

Den Montag fanden ja Alle ziemlich unglücklich, so nah nach dem Wochenende.

Wie wäre es denn ab Mittwoch, den 07.04.2010, das wäre dann immer in der Mitte der Woche ?????
Bergfest zum Fischen sozusagen


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

..... geht natürlich auch....:m


... allerdings werde ich dann wohl noch immer schön im Laden steh'n!
:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen mein Lieber.
> 
> Ich will mich ja nicht vordrängeln, würde aber gerne mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte machen.
> 
> ...


 das ist doch mal ne ansage |bigeyesmontag ist schontag 
und helge du kommst doch eh nicht |kopfkratoder 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sportsfreunde.

Das war ne *Anfrage* und keine *Ansage.*
Ich denke wir sind doch Alle ein paar erwachsene Leutchen, da kann man doch sicher darüber reden oder nicht ???


Es wäre ja nett, auch ein paar mehr Meinungen zu hören, damit man es ein bisschen eingrenzen kann.


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
ich bin für mittwoch


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsinger Leutz.

Da ich den Vorschlag kund getan habe,  geht die Tendenz meiner persönlichen terminlichen Vorliebe auffällig Richtung 'Fischerchens Bergfest'.


----------



## Stingray (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bis auf Samstag und Sonntag ist der Tag mir egal .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Find Mittwoch auch gut....so zwischen den Wochenenden auf Vorfreude zum Fischen am Wochenende, ist doch gut....:m


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Servus,
bin für Mittwoch!!!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## steven23883 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen männer..... bin auch für mittwoch#6


----------



## AndreasG (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mittwochs geht bei mir nix, bei mir geht nur Dienstag oder Donnerstag.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Hansen fight (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch für Mittwoch #6
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da sage ich doch glatt Mittwoch.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gDenn ist ja alles geklärtlg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Da Andre mal wieder mit grossen Schritten im Stechschritt voraus geeilt ist  und ich mir die Postings durchgelesen habe, würde ich sagen das es ein Mehrheitsprinzip gibt.

Da die Mehrheit des Jacobiparks sich am Mittwoch treffen möchte, würde ich sagen, dass wir unser erstes Treffen am Mittwoch, den 07.04.2010 um 18.00 Uhr starten #6

Ich hoffe es ist für Alle Beteiligten so in Ordnung und wir haben Alle wieder eine Menge Spass in der Saison 2010 :q:q:q



Be Continue.......................


----------



## AndreasG (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann bin ich mal raus aus der Nummer.............................


----------



## steven23883 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Männer ich freu mich schon:http://img682.*ih.us/img682/6764/angeln23.gif*


----------



## Stingray (11. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> *Nächstes Treffen findet am Mittwoch, den 17.3.2010 statt.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



#h#h#h

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Danke Thomas |supergri

Für unsere Bode Tour im April, wollte ich am Mittwoch das Geld einsammeln.
Bitte das Geld € 40.- pro Person in kleinen unmarkierten, nicht durchnummerierten Scheinen mitbringen, Danke #h


----------



## Stingray (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Geht klar Marian #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Supieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  #6


----------



## xfishbonex (16. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute ich bin morgen nicht dabei :gich bin lieber in wasser :qund will so ne bombe wie christopf haben :vik:das ist doch verständlich oder :glg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Andre.

Von mir ein ganz klares '*NEIN*', so 

Aber Andre hat eine ganz neue Spezies erfunden, Nach Aufsteiger, Absteiger und Umsteiger, den *Abspringer.*

Wissenschaftlich interessant wäre, das Leich und Bratverhalten dieser Spezies :q
Kann man sie essen |kopfkrat


Wer wir denn Heute erscheinen und wie viele weitere Abspringer werden den so gesichtet ???






PS: ...... und zwischen Rutenbruch, Drilling im Hintern und Vollbad, gibt es meine Besten Wünsche und Empfehlungen #h


----------



## Hansen fight (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Jungs
ich konnte heute nicht .war wegen einer 63 ziger Mefo verhindert.
Ihr hattet sicherlich auch ohne mich Spaß.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (17. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
ja es tut mir ja leit:l aber wegen sowas muß man verständniss haben   
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
:vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Jungs.

Erstmal ein ganz dickes Petri zu den Fischchen #6
Sowas geht natürlich vor :q


Komme leider erst nächste Woche los, da wird die erste heisse Phase durch sein.
Ich denke aber das es noch genug zum fangen gibt.


----------



## steven23883 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo jungs...

habe unser treffen gestern voll verplant bin die letzten tage derbe im streß da meine ma im krankenhaus liegt(lag)..... also sorry nochmal freu mich dann auf unser nächstes treffen im park...


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mal ein bisschen Werbung 

*Das erste Treffen des Jacobiparks findet am Mittwoch, den 7.4.2010 statt ab 18.00 Uhr statt.*

*Mitzubringen sind gute Laune und Sonnenschein.*


----------



## Marian 25469 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Das Thema rasch noch mal hochgeholt und Frohe Ostern gewünscht.

Wer Ostern auf der Pirsch ist, stramme Leinen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (29. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich bin dabei :vik:lg andre


----------



## pategrisen (30. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich häte total lust auch zukommen aber ich weiß nicht ob ihr das in ordnung finden würdet weil ich bin jetzt erst 14 jahre alt und bin halt nicht der beste im werfen . ich habe mir grad die sage launch in klasse 7
mit der lawson konic und der coastel geholt.würde mich sehr über eine rückmeldung freuen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es ist Jeder willkommen, egal welches Alter, welches Geschlecht, Getackle  oder über welche Künste jener Einer noch so verfügen mag.

Schau ruhig vorbei, es beisst keiner


----------



## pategrisen (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

würdet ihr mir auch n paar trickwürfe beibringen?
Petri


----------



## Thomas090883 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin moin...na Du...
ich bin derjenige von Kösterrieth... hast das Forum ja gefunden.
Wie Marian schon schrieb... komm lang und lern...

Wird Dir sicher gefallen und du kannst einiges an Ruten und Gerät testen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pategrisen (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bindet ihr da auch oder nur werfen?


----------



## Thomas090883 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die winterlichen Bindetreffen sind vorbei..ansonten wird auch mal die eine oder andere Fliege gebunden...

Das nächste Treffen findet am 07.04.2010 statt und draußen wird jetzt nur geworfen....nix gebunden. ;o)


----------



## pategrisen (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hätte total lust da zu kommen aber bin leider im urlaub in fehmarn
um  da auf meerforelle zu angeln .
könntet ihr mir da noch ein paar schöne muster empfehlen ?
Petri


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Geht immer |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Stingray (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Geht immer |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri




Sach mal Marian, bindest Du eigentlich immer im Badezimmer  ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wahrscheinlich ....damit er sich selbst beim binden im Spiegel beobachten kann....!!!
Oh ja...man ist Der gut.... der hat seinfach drauf...yeah


----------



## xfishbonex (31. März 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Geht immer |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


 RRRRRRRRRIIICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTIGGGGGGG
meine letzte ging auch auf PINK :vik:


----------



## pategrisen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ja mit der fisch ich auch sehr gern aber wo kriegt ihr die hecheln her?
Naja hättet ihr da noch so n paar gute stellen auf fehmarn?
Petri


----------



## xfishbonex (1. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo pattegrisn :g
die ganze insel ist geil kauf dir den angelführer
und schau da rein achso n 1std bin ich auf der autobahn :vik:nach fehmarn 4tage #:#:#:#:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Andre meine kleine Minizicke |supergri

Hau doch nicht immer auf die Lütten druff, ich glaube der will nur fischen 

@ Pategrisen.

Mal ein Tipp am Rande, du bist neu, du hast kein Avatar, keinen Namen und du hast keine Signatur, da wird nicht viel rumkommen.
Da du ja scheinbar Thomas kennst, frage Ihn doch mal, die Jungs fische in Ost-Holstein, wenn ich nicht irre.
Ich kann dir leider nicht wieterhelfen, da ich nicht in dieser Gegend fische, sorry.

Na ja, auch wenn es nicht so nett war, der Angelführer 'Fehmarn' ist sicher nicht die verkehrteste Lektüre #h

@ Andre.

Viel Spass und Tight Lines.
Liebe Grüsse an die Anderen und wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Sach mal Marian, bindest Du eigentlich immer im Badezimmer  ?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Na mein Lieber.

Ich muss wenigstens nicht im Keller binden, da macht doch ein Badezimmer mehr her |supergri


----------



## pategrisen (2. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

danke für die tips aber ich weiß gar nicht was avatar heißt oder signatur?
Petri


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Pategrisen.

Ein Avatar ist das kleine Bildchen links im Post, entweder von dir, etwas was dir gefällt oder auch nichts, Geschmacksache.

Signatur, steht für eine Unterschrift. 
Du kannst in deinem Profil so eine Unterschrift erstellen, die erscheint dann automatisch bei jedem deiner Post's oder du setzt Sie inviduell darunter.
Ich denke mal nicht das in deiner Geburtsurkunde 'Pategrisen steht oder doch |kopfkrat


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Hier mal ein kurzer Überblick von der verspäteten Schneeschmelze im Harz :c
Ich denke die Tour wäre von den Wasserverhältnissen her sehr unentspannt geworden, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben #6





PS: Das rechte Bild, so sollte es normal sein.


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und hier noch mal in eigener Sache 

Bringt doch bitte wer hat, eine 4er und eine 5er Schnur mit, da ich mein neues Stöckle mitbringe und ein bisschen ausprobieren möchte.

Danke im Voraus #6



PS: Wer wird denn so erscheinen ????


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
bei mir mit ? weil ich schon um 5 auf der bahn bin komme später denn vorbei 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (6. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde kommen |wavey:
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin so um Sieben da.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

guten morgen 
ich habe leider verpennt :cbis später ab 18 uhr #6lg andre


----------



## Teufelchen_1986 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey Leute,

wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor heute Abend auch mal vorbei zu schauen. Aber ich bin diese Woche krank geschrieben. Musste mir gestern eine Schmerzspritze in den Po verpassen lassen, da ich meine Schulter nicht mehr bewegen konnte.

Je nachdem wie es mir heute Abend geht werd ich vielleicht vorbei kommen. Aber werfen kann ich noch nicht.

Lieben Gruß
Krissi


----------



## Thomas090883 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Joa 18 Uhr...bin ich da...
Bis denn dann...freu mich


----------



## Marian 25469 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leutz.

Das hört sich doch Alles Top an, bis nachher #h


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so wieder zuhause :ges war mal wieder sehr nett heute in park #6freu mich schon auf nächste woche 
und nun was zum |bigeyes|bigeyeslg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (7. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gweiter gehts 














bis nächster woche #hmarian denk an den stichling |znaika:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> marian denk an den stichling #h lg andre


 

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Ich finde die Aussage setzt doch leicht obzöne Akzente |kopfkrat
Aber ich werde den Stichling mitbringen 



PS: Beim letzten Bild würde ich sagen, ein perfekter Ausfallschritt, man lernt also nicht nur Werfen #h


----------



## jodel123 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute, 
ich war im letzten Jahr ein paar mal im Park dabei...

Leider kann ich Mittwochs Abends so gut wie nie, da ich bis spät am Arbeiten bin. 

Ist den jemand von Euch in nächster Zeit mal in Hamburg oder Umgebung mit der Fliege unterwegs, so dass ich mal bei Fischen über die Schulter schauen könnte? 
So ganz allein losziehen als Anfänger ist etwas frustrierend. 

War zum Beispiel heute im Hafen an nem Überlauf (zum Spinnfischen ne Topstelle!) und hab versucht mit nem Wooly Bugger Barsche zu fangen. Immerhin hab ich einen Biss gehabt. Hat schön gezuppelt an der Rute, aber dann war er ab


----------



## pategrisen (13. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin jungs wünscht mir viel glück in der nächsten woche .
ich fahre nähmlich nach fehmarn um da mein glück auf mefo zu probieren!!!
Petri


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

@ Pategrisen.

Viel Spass und Tight Lines.


@ Der Rest.

Morgen wieder ab 18.00 Uhr Jacobipark, mitzubringen sind gute Laune und jede Menge Getackle #h


----------



## xfishbonex (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gFFFFFOOOOOTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS:g
es war mal wieder sehr nett heute :k
GUCKS DU HIER


----------



## xfishbonex (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:g


----------



## xfishbonex (14. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:g
	

		
			
		

		
	















#hlg andre


----------



## pategrisen (22. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

was haltet ihr von der loop yellowlinein klasse 5 oder hättet ihr noch andere gute 5 ruten zu empfehlen?
mfg lasse


Petri Heil


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Pategrisen.

Über welche Rutenserie unterhalten wir uns; LOOP Yellow Line oder LOOP Yellow Line 2, die mit den roten Ringwicklungen ?????
(Gehen gar nicht, pers. Meinung)

Ich kenne nur die Yellow Line in der ersten Generation, eine sehr schöne mittelschnelle moderate Aktion.
Die Farbe muss man mögen oder sich eine Blindehund zulegen 

Der Korkgriff ist mir persönlich immer qualitativ schlecht in der Erinnerung gebliegen und mit Wasser bröselte es nicht wenig heraus. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Ausnahmen |kopfkrat

Ich persönlich würde mir aus der ersten Serie eine Rute  zulegen, sollte ich sie noch irgendwo bekommen und einen neuen Griff mit ordentlichem Kork aufbauen lassen.


Erste Serie empfehlenswert, zweite Serie ????????


Ich hoffe es hilft ein bisschen, letzendlich musst du es selber entscheiden oder probewerfen


----------



## pategrisen (23. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

danke für die guten  tipps .  was hätts du den so für empfehlung wenn es um eine 5 rute gehen würde um die 300 euro marke.
mfg lasse
Petri heil


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (23. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Lasse,

... die neue Hardy Uniqua, 9' #5 ist eine gute Adresse!
Preis € 269,00..

.... gibt 's bei Hoerning ..... und Probewerfen ist selbstverständlich möglich!!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



pategrisen schrieb:


> danke für die guten  tipps .  was hätts du den so für empfehlung wenn es um eine 5 rute gehen würde um die 300 euro marke.
> mfg lasse
> Petri heil





Hallo Pategrisen.

Ich würde dir eine Hardy Demon empfehlen. Aber die alte Serie (3teilig)
Ist eine sehr schöne Rute mit einer moderaten mittelschnellen Aktion mit lebenslanger Garantie für den Erstbesitzer.
Und eine echte Fünfer, nicht wie die meissten überzeichneten Ruten.
Ich habe Sie in der Klasse 6 in 9 Fuss und kann sie nur empfehlen und der Preis ist auch für deinen Geldbeutel.

Schau mal hier, hast ne PN #h


----------



## pategrisen (24. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wieso soll ich den nach deiner meinung das alte model von der demon holen ? und wie viel euro wären das so weil ich weiß die währung von pound nicht?
lg lasse
mfg lassse


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Lasse.

Die dreiteilige Serie ist von der Aktion her wie schon gesagt sehr moderat, mittelschnell und verzeiht viele Fehler.
In englischen Foren sehr gelobt, dem kann ich mich anschliessen.
Über den Tellerrand geschaut gibt es noch mehr als deutsche Foren,wo man sich ein bisschen informieren kann.

Ich habe die 4teilige Serie geworfen und finde persönlich nicht, dass die Serie verbessert wurde, (Ausser vom Transportmass)
Aber das ist meine ganz persönlich Meinung.
Sonst kannst du auch mal in englischen Foren reinschauen, da die deutschen Foren nicht so viel Info's hergeben.

Für Umrechnungen von Britischem Pfund in Euro, benutze mal einen Währungsrechner (Bankenverband)



Sonst frage mal bei Hoerning nach, das ist ein autorisierter Fachhändler seit über 30 Jahren.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

grööööööööhl der letzte satz haut mich von stuhl süsser lg andre


----------



## Stingray (27. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Helge

Du wolltest doch ein Bild von Deinen Fliegen. Hier ist es. Fehlt nur noch eine Beschriftung .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das sieht doch mal schick aus #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Hier mal die Wettervorhersage für uns.

http://www.meteoblue.com/en_GB/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/30553/c/de/sday/Wed

Ihr seht also,vom Wetter her lohnt sich zu kommen.
Zu Allem Anderen natürlich auch |supergri


----------



## Hansen fight (28. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Thure
Denkst Du bitte an die #8 er Bullet Schnur.
 Gruß Christoph |wavey:


----------



## guadarmar (28. April 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Keine Sorge ist eingepackt

Bin so gegen 7 da

Thure


----------



## Hansen fight (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wünsche euch heute viel Spaß.
Bin heute nicht im Park. 
Muß arbeiten 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## pategrisen (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich fahr demnächst zur schwentine weis irgendjemand was da für Fische drin sind und wie ich sie mit der fliege überlisten kann?
Wurd mich über Rückmeldung freuen lg lasse 
Petri


----------



## jodel123 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute, 
war auch schon ein paar mal im Park im letzten Jahr. Leider schaffe ich es Mittwochs immer sehr schlecht.... Jetzt Mittwoch könnte aber klappen 

Ich brauche mal nen Tip von Euch für ne atmungsaktive Wathose. 
Da ich nicht so oft im Jahr ans Watwasser komme, wollte ich aber nicht gleich 200€ ausgeben. Da ich diesem Sommer im Allgäu fischen will, sympatisiere ich mit einer Hüfthohen Hose, ich glaub damit würde ich auch an der Ostsee klarkommen, da ich eh nicht so gern bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehe (bin schon ein paar Mal baden gegangen )

Gibt's Tips von Euch wo ich mal schauen kann oder wo es etwas im Angebot gibt gerade? Oder hat noch jemand eine im Schrank hängen, die gerade nem anderen Modell gewichen ist?


----------



## pategrisen (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

sind die hornhechte eigentlich schon an der küste anzutreffen?
petri heil
lg lasse


----------



## ALSTERBOJE (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Lasse, die Hornhechte sind schon da, reichlich!

Gruß, Helge


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Jodel.

Hast eine PN.



@ Lasse.

Sind schon länger an der Küste.


----------



## Stingray (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ist denn morgen da ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.

Mache Morgen mal in Privat und wünsche Euch einen schönen Mittwoch Abend und einen fischreichen Feiertag.

PS: Wie sieht es denn bei dir am Samstag aus ??? Ich habe zwar Dienst kann aber so ab 13.oo/14.00 Uhr losfahren und bis in die Dunkelheit fischen #h
Ich glaube Andre wollte mit Bamse64 in die gleiche Ecke |kopfkrat


----------



## Stingray (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde es wohl morgen auch mal ausfallen lassen. Muß diese Woche einfach immer zu lange Arbeiten  #h.


@ Marian 

Können wir machen. Bin dabei. Können Freitag ja nochmal schnacken .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute 
so wie es aussieht bin ich auch nicht da :g und mit der ecke weiß ich das noch nicht 
ich fahre samstag morgenlos ganz ganz ganz früh marian  da hast du noch dein kopf im kopfkissen und träumst von mir :k:k wir telefonieren


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Thomas.

Machen wir #6


@ Andre.

Du weisst doch,wir alten Herren lassen es langsam angehen, so mit Frühstückchen und ein büschen länger Schlummern #h


----------



## jodel123 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, bin heute Abend auch seit langer Zeit mal wieder dabei. Hoffe Ihr kennt mich noch 
Wann trudeln denn die ersten ein?


----------



## Hansen fight (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde in einer halben Stunde da sein.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## jodel123 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hmmm, war um 19.15 Uhr dort. Leider war keiner mehr da. 
Schade. Ich hatte noch auf ein paar Tips für meinen ersten Ausflug an die Küste nächste Woche gehofft.


----------



## Hansen fight (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Jodel bis 19.oo Uhr war Ich dort.
Es war mir dann doch zu einsam u. Kalt.
1,5 Std. Switch Cast werfen und ohne von euch bewundert zu werden , wie toll Ich das mach ist dann doch blöd. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## jodel123 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Stimmt, kalt wars. Und allein hab ich dann auch nicht mehr geworfen.

Ich bin am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt für meine 5/6er Greys Rute noch ne neue Leine für die Küste anzuschaffen. Irgendwas was sich besser/schneller/weiter werfen lässt als die Schnur die ich jetzt habe.

Ich will jetzt nicht komplett neu in Rute Rolle etc. investieren, nur  weil ich 3x an die Ostsee fahre. 

Also, meint Ihr das lohnt sich, oder soll ich einfach mit meiner normalen WF Schnur fischen und auf ne 7/8er für die Küste sparen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christian.

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, leider.

Du kannst mit einer 5/6er Rute an der Küste fischen, kein Problem bis zu einer bestimmten Windstärke.
Für die Küste würde ich dir sowieso zu einer kurze Keule, 8 - 10m (Länge Geschmackssache) raten.
Habe vor 2 Wochen selber mit meiner 4er an der Küste auf Hormies gefischt, SUPER #6
Schnur: Loop Opti Stream

Du kannst du dir aber auch gut eine 7/8er Rute für die Küste kaufen, die du dann auch bei viel Wind und zum Hechtfischen einsetzen kannst.


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Boy's und vielleicht auch Girls (Traut euch) #6

Werde so ca. 18.45 Uhr da sein.
Es wird uns auch ein Überraschungsgast aufsuchen, den es nett zu behandeln gilt.

Bis Mittwoch #h





@ Thure.   

Zweihänder


----------



## Thomas E. (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Oh, muß man da kommen ???

Ich werde es versuchen...

Thomas E.


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Thomas.

Der Überraschungsgast hat nichts mit Werfen zu tun, eher Binden.

Auch bekannt unter dem Pseudonym 'Griller vom Kiwittsmoor' 




PS: Aber Thure bringt seine Zweihand mit, dass wäre doch interessant für dich


----------



## Stingray (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde es heute wohl nicht schaffen. Bis zum nächsten mal #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jodel123 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann auch nicht kommen. 
Viel Spass!


----------



## guadarmar (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin heute leider bis in den Abend mit Arbeit vollgestopft.

Viel Spass den Anderen.

Thure


----------



## Hansen fight (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Jungs
Habe nun doch die Möglichkeit am mittwoch in den Park zu kommen.#6
Wer ist noch dabei ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin Jungs
> Habe nun doch die Möglichkeit am mittwoch in den Park zu kommen.#6
> Wer ist noch dabei ?
> Gruß Christoph


Na mein süssen marian kommt das langt doch :qdenn kommen doch alle wieder aus ihren löchern 
ich bin dabei um 18uhr bin ich da 
lg andre


----------



## Stingray (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde wohl auch aufschlagen .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Werde so um 19.00 Uhr. aufschlagen, freue mich, bis denne |supergri


----------



## Hansen fight (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männer
Wer wird denn morgen so kommen ?


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Ich werde erscheinen, da ich Thure seine reparierte Sovereign im Schlepptau habe.
Also jeder der kommt und irgendeine 5er Schnur hat, bitte mal mitbringen zum Rute testen, da die Rute eine neue Spitze bekommen hat. 

Ich denke, Wir werden wir mindestens 3 Leutchen sein.


Bis Morgen #h


----------



## stefan08 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich denke mal das ich nach langer zeit auch mal wieder auftauchen werde:g


----------



## Stingray (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin wieder zurück aus Slovenien #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Das sieht ja verdäääääääääächtig nach einer Klinkhammer aus im Maul :q

So, nach dem Du als Slovenia Beauftragter wieder zurück bist, lässt du uns Unwissenden an deinen Impressionen Heute Abend teilhaben, Thure und Icke werden so ca. 18.39 Uhr aufschlagen.

Bis denne #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So meine Schnuffis.

Ich melde mich mal ordnungsgemäß für 3 Wochen ab #h

Ich denke mal am Mittwoch, wenn Deutschland spielt wird die Resonance sehr gering sein und dann werde ich eine nette Woche in Norwegen mit fischen verbringen #6

Und last but not least, sollte ich den Hochzeitstag im Jacobipark verbringen, wird mir wahrscheinlich gezeigt, wo der Frosch die Locken hat :q:q:q

Also, wir sehen uns dann am 14.7 in alter Frische wieder, Stößchen #g


----------



## Hansen fight (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Marian mein Lieber dann viel Spaß in Norwegen.#h
Ich werde heute auch nicht kommen,muss noch Klamotten Packen Donnerstag gehts los nach Finnland.
Angelsachen sind natürlich gestern schon gepackt.
Also ebenso bis in 3 Wochen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Viel Spaß euch beiden ,ich hoffe ihr macht nen Bericht wenn ihr wieder da seid|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HH_Angler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin wollte mal fragen ob es das treffen für fliegenfischen werfen noch giebt .

wenn ja wann und wo findet es denn statt würde gerne mal vorbei kommen .

Gruß und Petri


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



HH_Angler schrieb:


> moin wollte mal fragen ob es das treffen für fliegenfischen werfen noch giebt .
> 
> wenn ja wann und wo findet es denn statt würde gerne mal vorbei kommen .
> 
> Gruß und Petri


klar 
und es ist immer in jakobipark 
in wansbek


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsinger Ihr Lieben.

Sooooooooo,wieder in deutschen Lande #h

War eine sehr schöne Woche in Norwegen, eine traumhafte Landschaft und eine nette Fischerei.
Durchschnittsgrösse ca. 20-25 cm. Nachtfischerei 30-40 cm.
Ich habe allerdings die These vertreten, die Nacht ist zum schlafen da und man lasse die Anderen fischen 

Hier mal 2 Bildchen :m


----------



## Thomas090883 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin und willkommen in good old germany...
na das sieht ja mal echt traumhaft aus da oben.
Da hattet ihr ja echt paar feine Tage.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportis.

Nachdem Thomas und meine Wenigkeit bei Hywell Morgen und Bernd Ziesche unseren Wurfkurs erfolgreich überlebt haben ( 36 Grad, gefühlt mehr und von 10.00 - 19.30 Uhr)
Werde  ich Euch mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat :q

Wer wird den noch so aufschlagen ????


----------



## xfishbonex (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da du ja immer schläfst wenn du in wasser stehst und keine fische siehst :q:q:q hat der wurf kurs bestimmt auch nix gebracht  ich versuche mal zu erscheinen denn zeig ich dir mal wo der frosch die locken hat :vik:bussy bis mittwoch :glg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Melde mich nach zwei Wochen aus Finnland zurück.|wavey:
Wir hatten auch dort temperaturen bis 30 Grad.
Dementsprechend waren die Fische nicht grade in Beisslaune.
Na ja es sollte dann eher ein Badeurlaub in aller Abgeschiedenheit u. Stille werden.
Ein bischen was habe Ich dann doch rausgeholt.
Seht selbst. 
Werde am Mittwoch auch im Park sein.Mal sehen wo der Frosch die Locken hat.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christoph.

Das freut mich aber das ihr einen  schönen Urlaub hattet und du auch ein bisschen fischen konntest.

Klasse Fotos, bis Morgen #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So  Sportsfreunde.

Der Mann weiss definitiv '*wo der Frosch die Locken hat*' :q




PS: Jederzeit wieder, war Klasse  #6


----------



## Thomas090883 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das nenn ich ja mal richtiges Zweihandwerfen:m
Das steigert die Bissausbeute ja um 100%...

Schöne Fotos (Fotos mit PH geht ja gar nicht mehr Marian|smash

Wir schnacken morgen..bis denn dann 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja Ja, ist ja schon gut  |znaika:


----------



## Thomas090883 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hab mir gerade mal die Bilder auf Bernds Seite angeschaut....
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was ihr das so alles gelernt habt...nicht das wir den Teich jetzt noch "ausbauen" müssen, weil die Länge nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> So  Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Der Mann weiss definitiv '*wo der Frosch die Locken hat*' :q
> 
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes sehe ich richtig,zwei Ruten und denn auch noch syncron gewedelt???? ich glaub mich knutscht nen Elch.Alle Achtung vor so nem Könner der Wurfkünste #6#6


----------



## Thomas090883 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn er jetzt dazu noch n Doppelzug mit den Füßen im Schneidersitz macht....dann ist der wirklich gut... ;o)
Aber ist schon erstaunlich, was so machbar ist...

Addi see´us Samstag packs Belly mit ein!!!!
Wir gehen paddeln...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportis.


Und hier noch mal der lokale Wetterbericht für Heute, sieht gut aus #6

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/30553/c/de/sday/Wed


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Werde es nicht schaffen und nächste Woche bin ich ja wieder in Norwegen, wat'n Stress  :q

Wir sehen uns dann am 4.8.10 wieder in alter Frische #6


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na den Stress möcht ich auch mal haben!!!
Viel Erfolg in Norge..hau was raus!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guadarmar (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin leider auch verhindert


----------



## Hansen fight (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian viel Spaß im Urlaub.|wavey:
Werde morgen auch nicht kommen. 
Muß mal wieder Spätdienst machen.|gr:


----------



## Stingray (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann leider auch nicht :c

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kommt denn heute Niemand |bigeyes


----------



## Stingray (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Kommt denn heute Niemand |bigeyes



Bin zur Zeit gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen. Werde die nächsten male wohl nicht dabei sein :c. Hoffe das bessert sich bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Waren gestern zu Dritt.
Das werfen mit der Zweihand von Thure hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. :k
Gruß christoph


----------



## Thomas090883 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen,

bin immo leider etwas zeitlos... Mopedunfall..:v
Mensch Christoph..nicht das nun noch eine neue Leidenschaft in dir geweckt wurde!!!???

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bellyboater (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> .. Mopedunfall..



Nachmacher#d


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsingers Leutz #h

Wieder zurück in Good Old Germania.
Ist ja wieder mächtig wat losgewesen in der Zwischenzeit |supergri




Hier mal ein paar Impressionen von: 3 Männer mit Rucksack und Fliegenrute.

Der Rest am Mittwoch :m


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Auch der Magen wurde verwöhnt


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Der Rest vom Schützenfest #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Männers.

Wer schlägt denn Morgen auf ????
Werde selber so gegen 18.00 Uhr aufschlagen :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:gich werde mal vorbeischauen #6lg andre


----------



## Stingray (3. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Könnte sein das ich später komme |wavey:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde mit meiner neuen Begleitung erscheinen :k
eine 9 Fuß lange LPXe in Klasse 5.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christoph.

Werde die Opti Stream WF5F und die 3M Ultra4 DT5F mitbringen.
Bis nachher.


----------



## xfishbonex (4. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute 
war mal wieder ein netter abend :vik:lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> war mal wieder ein netter abend :vik:lg andre


Ja fand Ich auch #6
Ist schon nett ,wenn man die Möglichkeit hat verschiedene Schnüre zu testen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsinger.

Ich setze noch einen drauf :q

'Und ich finde es ganz toll ein bisschen von meiner Freizeit mit Euch zu verbringen' #6


----------



## Stingray (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wurde bei mir zu spät gestern. Habe mein Moped verkauft. Und bin da erst nach neun weggekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (5. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsinger.
> 
> Ich setze noch einen drauf :q
> 
> 'Und ich finde es ganz toll ein bisschen von meiner Freizeit mit Euch zu verbringen' #6


 :vschleimer:vik:


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

'Schleimer, Schleimer, dass habe ich doch schon irgendwo mal gehört |kopfkrat
Ach ja, Shrimpauge benutzte auch solch ein Vokabular.




@ Andre.

Spass beiseite, mit dir würde ich doch die meiste Zeit verbringen, Schnuckel :q:q:q



@ Thomas.

Ziemlich trocken zur Zeit, staubt im Halse, wa :q


----------



## xfishbonex (6. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen mein Lieber.
> 
> 'Schleimer, Schleimer, dass habe ich doch schon irgendwo mal gehört |kopfkrat
> Ach ja, Shrimpauge benutzte auch solch ein Vokabular.
> ...


:l:k:lich weiß süsser


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na Sportsfreunde.

Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus ????
Ich locke Euch mal mit der Wettervorhersage |supergri

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/30553/c/de/sday/Wed



Ich werde ca 18.00 Uhr aufschlagen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (9. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Na Sportsfreunde.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch aus ????
> Ich locke Euch mal mit der Wettervorhersage |supergri
> ...


 ich bin dabei #6


----------



## Hansen fight (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Männer
Am Wochenende hatte Ich die Möglichkeit an der Usa in Hessen (Taunus) zu fischen. Tolle Landschaft wo es neben Bachforellen auch Mefos gibt. Beindruckt haben mich die Fraßspuren der dort lebenden Biber.


----------



## Hansen fight (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen. 
Werde morgen auch kommen.


----------



## Stingray (10. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin morgen auch dabei. Schöne Bilder Christoph #6.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christoph.

Tolle Gegend und sehr schöne Bilder #6

Thure bringt auch Heute seinen selbstgestrickten Schusskopf samt Zweihand mit, da wirst du doch bestimmt wieder kribbelig :q

Bis nachher, freue mich #h


----------



## Hansen fight (11. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph.
> 
> Tolle Gegend und sehr schöne Bilder #6
> 
> ...



:k|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wer ist denn mittwoch da


----------



## Hansen fight (17. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde morgen mal nicht kommen.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß.#h
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stingray (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn es heute Abend immer noch so regnet #d, bleib ich wohl auch zu hause.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guadarmar (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin so gegen sieben da.

Thure


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Wenn es heute Abend immer noch so regnet #d, bleib ich wohl auch zu hause.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


:q:q:q Ihr könnt ja dann versuchen zwischen den Regentropfen durchzuwerfen:q:q:q
....würde mich ja gern auch mal dazugesellen ,aber dat is doch einiges an km zu fahren ....da müsste ich mich ja noch bei der Fishbone einquartieren für ne Nacht .......


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> :q:q:q Ihr könnt ja dann versuchen zwischen den Regentropfen durchzuwerfen:q:q:q
> ....würde mich ja gern auch mal dazugesellen ,aber dat is doch einiges an km zu fahren ....da müsste ich mich ja noch bei der Fishbone einquartieren für ne Nacht .......


 Man kann über alles Reden alter #6lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (24. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo leute 
bin morgen ab 18uhr da 
wer kommt denn noch alles 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Icke, so 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Hansen fight (24. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich kann mal wieder nicht :c
Habe Spätdienst |gr:
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> ich kann mal wieder nicht :c
> Habe Spätdienst |gr:
> Gruß Christoph




Christoph mein Lieber.

Du weist ja gar nicht wat de versäumst 




Und an dieser Stelle wie immer der allseits beliebte Wetterbericht #h


http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/30553/c/de/sday/Wed


----------



## Stingray (24. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde wohl auch erscheinen .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Christoph mein Lieber.
> 
> Du weist ja gar nicht wat de versäumst
> 
> ...



Ja Ich weiss Doch mein Süsser |rolleyes
Nächsten Mittwoch bin Ich wieder dabei.


----------



## guadarmar (25. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin so wie immer gegen 7 da


----------



## xfishbonex (27. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So ihr 
wer kommt mittwoch für mich wird es das letzte mal sein 
also ran 
ihr dürft auch meine rute anfassen und streicheln :k aber nicht so dolle 
lg andre


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ihr dürft auch meine rute anfassen und streicheln



dafür sollte man Dich bei der BFF anschwärzen #d


----------



## Hansen fight (28. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> So ihr
> wer kommt mittwoch für mich wird es das letzte mal sein
> also ran
> ihr dürft auch meine rute anfassen und streicheln :k aber nicht so dolle
> lg andre



Andre mein lieber #h
wie ist das denn gemeint ?
ich würde erst mal auch nicht wiederkommen, bei so einem Angebot :q
Komme aber trotzdem äh ich meine. Mittwoch bin Ich da.


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also ich erscheine höchstens, mal sehen wer noch *kommt* 
Und ich dachte immer das wir mit der Rute wedeln, Rute streicheln, neue Disziplin für 2011 :k

@ Andre.

Ich hoffe deine Rute wird vom vielen befingern nicht so stumpf, sonst musst du hinterher reiben (polieren), dann glänzt das gute Stück wieder





Hier wie immer der Wetterbericht #h

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/point/forecast/tab/b/pictocast/f/30553/c/de/sday/Wed


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Da jetzt am Mittwoch der letzte Termin für den Jacobipark stattfindet, an dieser Stelle der erste Termin für die Wintertreffen 2010/11

*Der erste Termin findet statt am 13.10.2010* und wird einmal im Monat stattfinden, bis wir uns wieder im Park treffen können.
Weitere Daten folgen.

*Die Details zum Wintertreffen entnehmt bitte hier:*

An dem angegebenen Termin treffen wir uns um ca. 18.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte 'Brospieker' in Eppendorf/Hamburg in der Goernestr.1 
Die Anfahrt entnehmt dem Link und gebt dann bitte Brospieker ein *:m*

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann leider nicht :c. Aber viel Spaß beim Abschluss #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ......ihr dürft auch meine rute anfassen und streicheln :k aber nicht so dolle
> lg andre


....na da pass mal auf das sie nicht bricht bei der anfasserei|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So, Sportis.

Da ich ja nun von einigen nach einem Reisebericht gefragt worden bin, hier mal der Link zu Ihm :m

[edit by Thomas9904: Aus bekannten Gründe ndulden wir keine Verlinkung zu oder von deren Seiten]

Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es aus Schottland auch einen.
So, bis im Oktober, ich bin dann mal weg #h


----------



## Hansen fight (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Freunde
Da die Verlinkung zu anderen Foren nicht erlaubt ist #c ;+
Stelle Ich nur mal ein paar Bilder von Fischen in der Königsseer
Ache rein , wo Ich mit Frau 12 Schöne Tage im Berchtesgadener Land verbracht habe. 5 Fische habe ich entnommen von 30-35 cm in der Srömung ein guter Drill mit 4 er Rute.
Auch das Wanderin in den Bergen hat uns Spaß u. Muskelkater eingebracht.
Ein schöner Fleck Erde , wo wir bestimmt wieder hin fahren.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hansen fight (29. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Noch mehr Bilder zum warmwerden


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Christoph mein Lieber.

Wie geil, ich hoffe du hattest sehr viel Spass #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da mag ich ja gar nicht posten aber wat solls, ich melde mich auch mal wieder ordnungsgemäss aus Schottland wieder, mit ein paar Impressionen.


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Sportsfreunde

An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch mal meinen ersten Lachs vorstellen

So richtig schön auf Doof, Viel Glück und wat Alles sonst noch so dazu gehört um mal einen Wahnsinns Dusel zu haben

Meine liebe Gattin und meine Wenigkeit haben unseren diesjerigen Urlaub in Schottland verbracht, war sehr schön, ein Bericht folgt.

Am letzten Tag habe ich mir eine Tageskarte für einen Fluss im Süden geholt, da wir am nächsten Tag die Fähre bekommen mussten.
Leider hatte ich den Fluss nicht angesehen und habe die Karte blind gekauft. Es hatte den Tag und die Nacht geregnet und der Fluss hat komplett Hochwasser gehabt und nicht wo ich ihn mir angeschaut habe am Tage zuvor, ein breiter Fluss mit wenig Wasser und Pools für die Trockenfliege.
Da ich nur meine kleine 7,9 Fuss Klasse 4 Reiserute mit hatte und eine Handvoll Trockenfliegen und einen Puffstreamer mit Kettenaugen im Gepäck hatte, stand ich mit etwas hängenden Ohren am Wasser.
Wat solls, ich hatte die Karte für den Tag und musste das Beste draus machen.
Den kleinen Streamer drauf,der hatte wenigstens Kettenaugen zum sinken und mal schauen ob sich wenigstens eine Brownie verirrte.
Erster Kontakt, ein Stockfisch, Drill 20 sec.
Kurzer Stellungswechsel und 10 Min. später wieder, Stockfisch :c

Boys an Girls, wisst ihr wie geil es ist wenn mit einem Male Leben in so ein Stockfisch kommt und man dann die Bremsen kreischen hört und man meint normal ist der Fluss zu flach für U-Boote.
Hat Schottland U-Boote |kopfkrat
Der Drill dauerte 20 Minuten und ich war danach fix und fertig.

Hier mal die Daten und die Bilder

Gerät: Hardy Gem Smuggler, 7,9.Ft, Line 4, Tippet 18
Fisch: Lachs, 70.cm, 12 Pfund


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mensch Marian...schöner Stockfisch ääähhh Lachs - nen ordendlicher Brummer und ein toller Bericht#6


----------



## xfishbonex (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo ihr beiden |wavey:schöne fotos 
besonders der maulwurf der sieht aus wie marian der wollte schauen ob christopf auch alles richtig macht 
mit der 4 rute  wir sehen uns am 13 #glg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (30. September 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Marian Große Petri Du bist mein Held |bigeyes
 Manche Leute brauchen dafür ein Leben um so einen Lachs   
  zu fangen.
 Das auf ner 4 er Rute mein Respekt.da kann man mal sehen wie wichtig genug Backing ist.
 @ Andre das ist kein Maulwurf. Das ist ein Murmeltier    fotografiert auf ca 7-8 Meter.


----------



## Stingray (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Petri Euch beiden #h. Schöne Bilder #6.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mensch Marian...wie geil ist das denn!!!!???
Glückwunsch zum Lax... das Grinsen ist ja mal auch der Hammer.

Wann ist denn eigentlich mal wieder treffen?
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.

Das erste Wintertreffen findet am *13.10.2010* ab *18.00 Uhr* wie immer im Brospieker statt und dann:

*17.11.2010*
*15.12.2010*
*19.01.2011*
*16.02.2011*
*16.03.2011*

Vielleicht können wir ja auch einen netten Dia-Abend auf dem Flachbildschirm machen.
Ich würde meine Schottland Bilder mitbringen und vielleicht kann Christoph ja seine Finnland/Österreich Bilder mitbringen, wenn der Dienst passt #h

Wat haltet ihr den davon |kopfkrat


Bis denne........................


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:kNe Foto show wird nur von Nackten Weiber gemacht :klg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen mein Lieber.

Dann wissen wir ja wer für die Fleischlichen Genüsse verantwortlich ist :m

Ich bevorzuge allerdings Sushimi und Naga Maki mit Wasabi und ein bisschen Sojasauce und *diese *Bilder bitte als Dessert zum warmen Sake  #h




Und an dieser Stelle darfst du schon mal einen Blick auf deine Polar Mag Nüsse erhaschen


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So ihr lieben 
wer ist denn nun alles mittwoch da


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Schnukkel.

Natürlich Du, icke und der Rest der Welt |supergri



PS: Wenn Du so nett bist, dann bringe doch mal deinen UV Kleber mit, ich würde gerne was ausprobieren #h


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsen Schnukkel.
> 
> Natürlich Du, icke und der Rest der Welt |supergri
> 
> ...


oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich habe Mittwoch frei |supergri
Und wollte Mefos u. Dorsche ärgern.
Werde wohl nicht kommen.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß.#h
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Christoph.

Dann gebe ich dir auf diesem Wege mal ein ganz dickes Petri mit auf die Reise #h


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alter hau was raus :g


----------



## Hansen fight (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja ich versuch mein bestes 
Werde mich melden wenn was anständiges hängenbleibt.
Euch viel spaß u. trinkt eine Goldkrone für mich mit.
#g Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stingray (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dabei  Bis gleich #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stingray (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:g:g:g


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

|znaika:|znaika:Nun hau den Termin mal raus MARIAN ab wann es wieder losgeht 
lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (5. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja Genau mach mal ne Ansage Marian 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ja Genau mach mal ne Ansage Marian
> Gruß Christoph


Der kann nich,liegt mit Grippe flach und is nur am rumhusten|krank:|krank:|krank:
Hab vorhin gerade mit ihm teleniert weil er ja eigendlich hier in Güstrow nen Lehrgang haben sollte und wir was binden wollten:c


----------



## critrouge (6. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin, bin ma eeeeewig nicht mehr hier gewesen. 
hab da auch noch ne fliegenrute, vielleicht schaff ich es mal zu diesem teffen zu kommen. wie war das noch, immer montags oder? is eig blöd ^^ komme dann ganz aus bremerhaven. 

freu mich schon auf meine nächste forelle mit meiner fliegenrute, 
letztes jahr waren es glaube ich ganze 4 stück oder so :-D
ich muss halt noch das werfen üben und die erfahrung welche fliege ich wann nutzen muss fehlt natürlich auch noch. hab auch nur *glaub* eine vernünftige fliege. :-D 
eine schwarze goldkopfnymphe ^^

also.... mfg


----------



## jodel123 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wäre bei passendem Tag auch gern mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Moinsens Sportsfreunde.*

Neues vom "Jacobi Park Live Ticker", es ist "Wasser" im Pool :vik::vik:

Der nächste Termin zu treffen, klönen und Rute schwingen ist Mittwoch, der 20.04.2011 ab 18.00 Uhr.

Das Treffen wird dann jeden weiteren Mittwoch bis in den Herbst stattfinden.


Grüssinger. Marian #h


----------



## Hansen fight (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin dabei #6
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (18. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich auch #6ca 18uhr30
lg andre


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

komme auch vorbei
:m:m


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

komme auch vorbei
:m:m


----------



## xfishbonex (20. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Guten Abend 
es war mal wieder sehr nett #6auch wenn es nur 3 leute waren aber geschockt hat es trotzdem 
also ab jetzt 
ab jeden mittwoch 18 uhr gehtes wieder los feuern feuern feuern 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Wer wird denn mit der BohneX  und Myself sich Morgen die Zeit vertreiben ???


Grüssinger. M


----------



## Thomas090883 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen zusammen,

ich werd wohl morgen mal wieder vorbeischauen...

Bis denn dann

Gruß Thomas


----------



## jodel123 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Meine Mama hat Geburtstag und feiert. 
Und nach nem ganzen Tag Als ohne Fisch muss die Peitsche mal ein paar Tage in der Ecke stehen bleiben, biss ich wieder Bock habe. Irgendwas mach ich falsch. MannMannMann


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was ist denn mit dem anderen "Alt Eingesessnen", hängen die tot über dem Zaun oder gibt es Startschwierigkeiten 


G. M


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute
wer ist denn alles mittwoch dabei |bla: #::#2: lg andre 
gegen 18uhr erscheine ich |wavey:


----------



## jodel123 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich würd gerne, bin aber bis 18.30 Uhr am arbeiten. Vor 19.30 Uhr schaffe ich es sicher nicht. Ist dann noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde auch erscheinen 
Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen ihr Lieben.

Werde Morgen nicht dabei sein, da ich kurzfristig Besuch aus Norwegen bekomme, welcher sich auf der Durchreise befindet.

Wünsche Euch viel Spass.



Grüssinger. Marian


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da ich Euch ja nicht durch meine physische Anwesenheit beglücken werde, habe ich mal eine Impression heraus gesucht worüber wir denn Morgen smalltalken werden.


 *NORGE 2012* 




Hier in meiner grenzenloser Güte bildlich bereitgestellt :m


----------



## Hififreak (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Jungs,


ich komme vielleicht auch.


Gruß


Ritchy


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

meine frau geht essen morgen abend #qdas heißt ich hab den dicken liebevoll ins bett zubringen |director:also kann ich leider nicht #q


----------



## guadarmar (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin so gegen 19:00 da


----------



## Hansen fight (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wir waren zwar nur zu dritt |kopfkrat
War trotdem nett u. konnten Ritchiys Orvis mit verschiedenen Schnüren testen.
Ich hatte freude an meiner neuen Hardy #2 :l


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Wir waren zwar nur zu dritt |kopfkrat
> War trotdem nett u. konnten Ritchiys Orvis mit verschiedenen Schnüren testen.
> Ich hatte freude an meiner neuen Hardy #2 :l


 #dDU BIST EIN VERRÜCKTER KERL  WIEVIEL RUTEN HAST DU JETZT |kopfkratLG ANDRE


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ich hatte freude an meiner neuen Hardy #2 :l


 
Und immer daran denken, Stoppunkte 11.00 Uhr/13.00Uhr und weiche fliessende Bewegungen ohne Kraft ...............

Sei nur noch mal erwähnt


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Wie sieht es denn mit Morgen aus ????
Werde ab ca. 17.30/18.00 Uhr zugegen sein, bis denne #h



Grüssinger. M


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

#hdabei ca 18 uhr


----------



## guadarmar (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wie immer bin so gegen 19:00 da


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Es war mal wieder sehr nett :mauch wenn wir nur zu 5 waren 
egal es geht weiter bis mittwoch lg andre


----------



## Hififreak (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bedanke mich noch mal recht herzlich für den Lehrgang letzte Woche, hat ne Menge gebracht. Jetzt bin ich erst mal am ackern vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß

Ritchy


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Für alle die gestern nicht da waren, es wurde mit echtem Männergetackle gewedelt; Zweihand 15,9 Ft. Spey Vollschnur 9/10 #6

Jetzt weiss ich auch endlich warum ich ins Fitnessstudio gehe :q:q:q



Soon as possible, maybe, next try next Week, we continue #h


----------



## Ickeforelle (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Da ich Euch ja nicht durch meine physische Anwesenheit beglücken werde, habe ich mal eine Impression heraus gesucht worüber wir denn Morgen smalltalken werden.
> 
> 
> *NORGE 2012*
> ...



Hei Marian,

1. Frage : 2012??????
2. Frage : Kenn ich das Revier zufällig???? |welcome:

Gruß Sascha #h


----------



## Hansen fight (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ist denn außer icke  morgen im Park #c
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich, Ich, Ich :q

Grüsschen. M


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ca 18 uhr |bla: wer kommt denn noch so vorbei geschneidert :glg andre


----------



## jodel123 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich würde ja auch mal wieder so gern... muss aber immer arbeiten am Mittwoch Abend! Mann!


----------



## Hansen fight (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Klar #6
Bin dabei
Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alter, schläfst du eigentlich nie |kopfkrat

Wird ja ne überschaubare Runde, bis nachher.........................


----------



## jodel123 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wahrscheinlich schaff ich es nachher doch für ne Stunde  Mal sehen...


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute 
auch wenn ich nur für 30 minuten da war #d
sah es doch richtig anständig aus 
6leute konnte ich zählen ich hoffe es waren mehr leute da 
bis zum nächsten mittwoch 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Es war doch seit langem mal wieder eine volle Runde, wo viel gefachsimpelt, geworfen und ausprobiert wurde.
Das Jahr ist ja noch jung, Tendenz steigend #6



Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

was ist mit morgen :gich will namen lesen wer alles kommt |bla:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich habe keine Zeit und Christoph ist von der Familie eingebunden.
Lass uns mal wegen Donnerstag telefonieren, vielleicht hast Lust nach WH. 
Marco ist bei seiner Tante in WH und hätte ein paar Stunden Zeit, ich selber habe auch nur einen halben Tag Zeit.
Könnte ne witzige Runde werden #h

Grüsschen.  Marian

PS: Was liegst du eigentlich schon 5 vor 9.00 Uhr im Bett, unglaublich |kopfkrat


----------



## Hififreak (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin mit meiner Frau bei stönemeyer.

Euch einen schönen Angel oder Vatertag.


Gruß

Ritchy


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen,

morgen kann ich leider nicht, wäre gern mitgekommen..aber ich muss mich erstmal mit meinem Gerätehaus befassen...

hat jemand am Freitag Lust an die Küste zu touren??? Wollte so gegen 14 Uhr los.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> morgen kann ich leider nicht, wäre gern mitgekommen..aber ich muss mich erstmal mit meinem Gerätehaus befassen...
> 
> ...


 ich fahre gleich los


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das war nicht die Frage....|splat2:
wieso hast du überhaupt schonwieder frei....das gibts doch gar nicht....so wie du arbeitest möchte ich mal Urlaub haben ey!!!!
Was is den Freutag mit dir???


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Das war nicht die Frage....|splat2:
> wieso hast du überhaupt schonwieder frei....das gibts doch gar nicht....so wie du arbeitest möchte ich mal Urlaub haben ey!!!!
> Was is den Freutag mit dir???


 da kann ich leider nicht #h


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na denn hau was raus heute....!!!!


----------



## jodel123 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin ab morgen auf Fehmarn (Familie ist auch dabei) und werde zwischendurch immer mal wieder 2h fischen. Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen.


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin hast du auf meiner insel schon was rausgedonnert 
lg andre


----------



## jodel123 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hey Ho, 

leider bin ich - wie so oft - Schneider geblieben.

Ich war 2x am Späten Abend los. Einmal rechts am Sund und einmal in Wallnau. Die Mefos sind gesprungen wie wild, wollten aber nicht so recht beißen. 2 Bisse hab ich versemmelt. Hätte ich die gehakt wäre ich mit 2 Fischen vorne mit dabei gewesen. 

Nur der Zeltnachbarsjunge hat ungelogen nen Blinker vom Strand aus reingeworfen und gleich ne blanke 60er erwischt. Da fragt man sich doch warum man immer so einen Aufstand um das gaze Getackle macht


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:q:q:q:q:qja ja so ist das :q:q:q:q:qich war mittwoch abend los da habe ioch sie auch springen gesehen |bigeyeseine nach der andere
und bei meinen kollegen ist ne bombe auf spiro rauf geballert :q:qgenau vor seinen füßen 

wer ist denn mittwoch da lg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin am Start 
Grusschen
Christoph


----------



## jodel123 (11. Juni 2011)

*Off Topic...*

... aber hier find ich Euch Spezialisten am leichtesten 

Ich will heute späten Abend/Nacht los nach Fehmarn um morgen früh zur Dämmerung rechtzeitig am Strand zu sein und ein paar Stunden zu fischen. Dann wieder zurück nach Hamburg.

Ist jemand so bescheuert und will mitkommen?


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Off Topic...*



jodel123 schrieb:


> ... aber hier find ich Euch Spezialisten am leichtesten
> 
> Ich will heute späten Abend/Nacht los nach Fehmarn um morgen früh zur Dämmerung rechtzeitig am Strand zu sein und ein paar Stunden zu fischen. Dann wieder zurück nach Hamburg.
> 
> Ist jemand so bescheuert und will mitkommen?


 na du 
in 14 tagen bin ich dabei 
da will ich auch wieder los :glg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ausser Ich,ist denn morgen im Park |bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

#6ca 17uhr30 -18uhr #hdenk an die schnurr 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich, ca 17.30/45 Uhr, bringe auch einen 30gr. Schusskopf für Christoph und die Opti in 7 für die Bohne mit :m


----------



## guadarmar (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi bin so gegen 19 Uhr da.

Kann jemand einen Schusskopf so 17-20 Gramm mitbringen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Wer Muschis............
*
Extra was für Euch, Jacobi Park war gestern :q:q:q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho5odISKCy8


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:q:q:qthure in aktion :q:q:qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

montag habe ich frei wer hat lust sonntrag nacht an die küste :gwenn keiner bock hat fahre ich in hafen zander kloppen |bla:lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> zander kloppen


 
Schnuffi, dass heisst "verkloppen",so........... 


Niedrigwasser ist auf der Höhe St.Pauli um 15.00 Uhr, wie würde es denn bei Dir morgen aussehen mit Zander stippen um die Uhrzeit ???
Vielleicht hat ja Christoph auch Lust........


----------



## Hansen fight (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marian
Gerade gesehen das Ihr gestern  an die Ebe wolltet
Schade hätte auch mal wieder Lust Zander (ver) kloppen 
wäre sonst mitgekommen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christoph.

Keiner war an der Elbe. 
Andre war Hornhechte stippen an der Küste, Thure "Strandperle" ??? mhhh und ich habe mir dann einen netten Sonntag auf dem Sofa gemacht, mal was anderes


----------



## Hififreak (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wer kommt heute.

ich bring nen klassiker mit, noch nie benutzt,  15 Fuß 10/11 habe aber keine Schnur, vielleicht hat einer von Euch eine.

Gruß

küchengott


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Richi. mein Lieber.

Ich hoffe du fragst für nächste Woche, sonst wäre es doch wirklich ein bisschen dünne oder nicht, oder lebt Ihr Küchengötter in einem anderen Zeitfenster 

Wenn Du Glück hast hat Thure noch die Mail gelesen, der übt ja mit den Spey Wäschelenen und Schussköpfen.




Dafür habe ich Heute meine 3er mit um mal ein paar Trockenfliegen zu testen. 
Wer wird denn Heute so aufschlagen ????


Grüssinger. Marian


----------



## Hififreak (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

genau#6..... anderes Zeitfenster und durch ständige Veränderung immer auf dem Absprung.

Gastronomie ist eine andere Welt. 

meine 15 is ne Peitsche#: auch aus einer anderen Welt


Gruß

Ritchi


----------



## guadarmar (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Kann heute leider nicht.
Aber viel Spass,


----------



## Thomas090883 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin zusammen,

auch ich schaffe es heute mal wieder nicht.....:c
Aaaaaber...falls einer am kommenden Samstag Lust und Zeit hat..ich werd mich mal am Fliegen-Zander versuchen.

Bin ab 15:00 Uhr an der Kattwyk-Brücke anzutreffen...!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Ritschi Ich habe auch keine Schnur für deine 10/11 Rute

Bis heute Abend im Park #h
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Thomas mein Lieber.

Leider kann ich dein Angebot nicht annehmen, da ich auf Aebelo zum fischen bin 

Dickes Petri beim Zander stippen #h


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## Thomas090883 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marian,

mensch Aebelo...da wollt ich auch schonmal hin..viel Spaß beim Watweg#6
Wie war den Als überhaupt??? Ging was?

Ich geb mein Bestes...wird mal Zeit den Zandern per Fliege auf die Schuppen zu Rücken....vlt. gibts auch nen schönen Rapfen!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas.


Pfingsten konnte wir nicht klagen, 2 People, 6 Mefos, ein paar Hornies, Wetter hielt sich und mein neues Zelt eingeweiht.

Allerdings Nachtfischerei, bis denne #h



Grüsschen.  Marian


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Leute.

Wie sieht es denn Morgen aus bei Euch ????

Ich werde so gegen 17.30 - 18.00 uhr aufschlagen.

Richi, bist du mit der 15 Fuss am Start,dann könnte vielleicht Thure die Schussköpfe mitbringen.


Montag wollten wir in Hafen mal auf Zander gehen, so gegen 18.00 Uhr.
wer Lust hat kann sich gerne einklinken, wird bestimmt lustig


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ca 18 bis 19 uhr :g bis morgen ihr spinner :q:q:qlg andre


----------



## Hansen fight (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin morgen auch am Start.|kopfkrat:a
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ickeforelle (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hei, Ich komme nicht, anreise zulang und keine Zeit muss noch die Fische ärgern, gehen oder die mich.
15 fuss 10/11er kommt mir fast bekannt vor. grins.
Bin dann mal üben, unten am Wasser.
Und warte auf meine neue kleine Rute;+ habe von der Person meines Vertrauens noch nichts gehört|kopfkrat

Aber viel Spass


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hase, Du kannst auch nichts hören wenn ich nichts sage :q
Die Bestellung ist noch nicht angekommen, ausserdem soll ich sie ja in Norwegen versenden, dass sind eh noch 2 Wochen.

Ausserdem gibt es in Nord Norge keine Zander, ätsch 




Wie sieht den die allgemeine Resonanz mit Montag aus |kopfkrat


----------



## Hififreak (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo

hab vielzu tun, aber ich denke ich komm vorbei und bring auch die 15er mit.

Groß

Ritchy


----------



## Ickeforelle (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schnuckelschen, Zander? was ist das kann man den essen? Kannst mal ein Bild schicken?
Hatte letzte Woche auch Fische  mit Stacheln auf dem Rücken, so, und die waren nicht langweilig silber mit Streifen.
Sondern schön zur Mitternachtssonne passend rot.|splat2:
Noch zwei Wochen, weist du wie lang das ist, muss ich jetzt die ganze Zeit auf die großen angeln und die kleinen allein lassen|kopfkrat

Hilsen


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Boys and Girls.

Der harte Kern war natürlich am Mittwoch versammelt und hat richtig den Hintern nass geregnet bekommen.

Habe mal ein nettes Video gefunden, da mittlerweile der Trend immer mehr zur 2Hand geht, wir werden halt nicht jünger |supergri

Schaut mal:    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l42uu89aReU


und hier mal einer der West Küsten Guru's schlecht hin "Poppy", Live und in Farbe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0nWBeq7-28&feature=related


----------



## Hansen fight (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marian
Nette Videos #6 Da erhöht sich gleich meine Pulsfrequenz :q
Um so Gut werfen zu können habe Ich noch einen langen Weg vor mir. Ja Ich weiß, immer schön die STOP Punkte setzen #t
Bis Montag
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wusste, irgendwann fruchtet es |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

scheiß 2 hand ich bleibe bei meiner 1 hand klaro #:|director:
wollte ja kommen aber wo icvh auffen draht esel saß kamm mir die suppe von oben runter #qda bin ich denn gleich wieder nach oben gegangen lg andre 
was ist denn mit montag mein süssen 
2 hand an der kattwyk :qich meld mich morgen 
lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Montag geht klar, hatte ich ja gesagt. 
Nix 2Hand Hase, Spinflitze, natürlich von "Hardy" |supergri

Leider nicht die Gummifische 



Und bitte einen Platz mit Fanggarantie #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Morgen bitte Jeder, der kommt Schnüre/Schussköpfe in der Klasse 4,5,6,7,8,9

Gibt einiges zu testen #h


PS: Wie war den das Zanderfischen im Hafen, konnte ja leider nicht dabei sein, Buisness ist Buisness :c


----------



## jodel123 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde auch mal wieder am Start sein, allerdings erst etwas später gegen 19.30 Uhr. Hoffe Ihr seid noch da dann. Kann nen 8er Rio Max 2 Schusskopf beitragen.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin ihr süssen 
ca 18uhr marian bring dir von ch die schnürre mit 
und meine schußköpfe wenn du damit klar kommst |supergri|supergri|supergri
deine zander waren nicht da 
dafür hat ch ein monsterbrassen auf gummi bekommen 
der hat den gufi voll genommen


----------



## Marian 25469 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Hört sich gut an, Alles ist willkommen #h


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Moin ihr süssen
> ca 18uhr marian bring dir von ch die schnürre mit
> und meine schußköpfe wenn du damit klar kommst |supergri|supergri|supergri
> deine zander waren nicht da
> ...



Uuuund wo is dat Foto von der Sensation????#h


----------



## jodel123 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann mal hoffen dass das Wetter mitspielt heute Abend.


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Viel Spaß dann euch heute Abend 
Bin heute im Stadtpark zum Konzert.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Männers, wieder da, leider |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Bis auf 2 Tage schlechtes Wetter, war es mal wieder grosse Klasse, hier mal ein paaar Bildchen :m






Be Continued :vik:


----------



## Ickeforelle (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin moin oder hei wie man sagt,

Und hier auch noch Bilder nur weiter oben im Land.
Ist der Tosenfjord mit dem Auslauf des Urvoolvatnet (bild1)
und der Urvollvatnet (bild 2) sowie der Zufluss zum Urvollvatnet der Ureidet (Bild 3)

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Alter sind das geile bilder |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesich will sowas auch mal :g
testen |supergrilg andre


----------



## Ickeforelle (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Alter sind das geile bilder |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesich will sowas auch mal :g
> testen |supergrilg andre



@xfishbonex: mach doch frage mal einen ob du hochdarfst?
   Denke mal du kennst Leute die dieses Jahr nochmal hoch                 fliegen/fahren.     Soll Leute geben die aus deiner Heimatstadt bzw. Nachbarstadt kommen und hier auf Lachs, Mefo und Arktischen Saibling angeln.#c#c#c|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruss aus Nordland, Ickeforelle#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens, werde so ca. 18.30 Uhr aufschlagen, wie sieht es denn bei den einschlägigen Mitstreitern aus ???


Hier noch mal ne Impression  :m


----------



## Ickeforelle (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ alle
Trefft ihr euch mal ich bin heute abend da wo ich gestern auch war. |supergri|supergri|supergri

Kommune Bindal, Nordland, Norge 
genau in Fuglstad im Åelva.#h#h


----------



## guadarmar (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin sofern der Bahnstreik es zulässt so gegen 19 Uhr da


----------



## Hansen fight (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin gleich unterwegs in den Jacobi Park |supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

nabend wenn ich die bilder sehe fange ich gleich das heul an #q ich werde denn samstag meine erste bachforelle hier mal posten :klg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> nabend wenn ich die bilder sehe fange ich gleich das heul an #q ich werde denn samstag meine erste bachforelle hier mal posten :klg andre




Erst mal eine kriegen Alter is och nich viel einfacher als MEFO


----------



## Ickeforelle (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Erst mal eine kriegen Alter is och nich viel einfacher als MEFO



@Addi: immer Salz in die offene Wund, schon weiter so machen und auch gern etwas mehr.

Hoffe er findet dann doch den Weg an die richtigen Gewässer.
Ok helfe noch mal, hier mit.


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Ickeforelle: der brauch das,is so'n Ansporn für ihn damit er sich nich mit Bier und Fluppe in die Ecke setzt und hinterher behauptet das es da keine Fische gibt bzw wieder von verlohrenen "Koffern" schreibt 
Aber die Location's sind echt geil....warum gibt's sowas nicht auch in Norddeutschland#q Habe mich gestern abend mit Marian mal drüber unterhalten und wenn alles gut läuft und ich zu der Zeit dann auch Urlaub bekomme(kack Sommerferien in MV) dann bin ich nächstes Jahr auch mal da oben unterwegs:g


----------



## Ickeforelle (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@xfishbonex: wo ist die Bachforelle, wir haben Samstag und es ist aufjedenfall hier oben schon 19.48Uhr. Hallo ich warte.#c|kopfkrat

@Addi: glaube der braucht noch mehr Druck, normale Winks versteht der nicht#q, also hol die Dachlatte. ;-))) 

Gruss aus dem Sonnenverwönnten Nordland.
Ickeforelle


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

na du ich hatte heute lehrgang 
christopf hatte 4 stück am haken :qlg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> @xfishbonex: wo ist die Bachforelle, wir haben Samstag und es ist aufjedenfall hier oben schon 19.48Uhr. Hallo ich warte.#c|kopfkrat
> 
> @Addi: glaube der braucht noch mehr Druck, normale Winks versteht der nicht#q, also hol die Dachlatte. ;-)))
> 
> ...



Sascha du Glückspilz,ick hab hier schon 3 1/2 Tage Dauerregen mit round about 30L auf'n Quadratmeter . So langsam kann ich mir überlegen wie man sich Flossen wachsen lässt bzw Kiemen:c
Zur Bone sag ich nur ....so wenig Mefos wie er dieses Jahr gefangen bzw gesehen hat erkennte er gar keine Bachforelle....:q:q:q
Aber Marian is ja mit und wird ihm schon zeigen wo sie wohnen,nur fangen muß er sie dann noch:vik:Ob er's dann och noch schafft eine zu verhaften...#c

gruss Addi


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na du ich hatte heute lehrgang
> christopf hatte 4 stück am haken :qlg andre



Och Andre...wieder vergeigt???? du sollst doch nich so laute Windgeräusche in der Watbüx machen das verscheucht die Salmoniden:q:q:q

in 3 Wochen hab ich Urlaub und denn komm ich ma vorbei und guck mir euer Spassgewedel im Jacobipark mal an
gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Och Andre...wieder vergeigt???? du sollst doch nich so laute Windgeräusche in der Watbüx machen das verscheucht die Salmoniden:q:q:q
> 
> in 3 Wochen hab ich Urlaub und denn komm ich ma vorbei und guck mir euer Spassgewedel im Jacobipark mal an
> gruss Addi


 #6das hört sich gut an 
wenigstens weiß ich das die bachforellen auch meine ersten nympfen gehen die ich getüddelt hatte :vik:ich hätte gerne eine gehabt 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6das hört sich gut an
> wenigstens weiß ich das die bachforellen auch meine ersten nympfen gehen die ich getüddelt hatte :vik:ich hätte gerne eine gehabt
> lg andre


Na was ,denn aber los und nich am PC abkeimen#h


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Addi.

Andre hat sich wirklich bemüht |supergri|supergri|supergri, "Mir immer die Rute in die Hand zu drücken um eine zu rauchen".|

Der Tag war sehr nett und hat auch viel Spass gemacht aber wirklich Input hat es nicht wirklich gegeben, da war die Location nicht für Anfänger geschaffen und Andre hat auch noch nie am Bach gefischt. Dann sind wir auch mit 6 Leuten am Wasser rumgetobt, "Gruss an Hendrik nach Rostock, war Klasse das Du dabei warst,hab mich echt gefreut" #h, das war auch nicht gerade förderlich, so ging es in einer Tour weiter 

Werde mir die "Bohne" mal unter dem Arm klemmen und an meinen Fluss fahren wo meine Kinderstube im Flussfischen liegt, da ist es viel leicher und hat auch nicht so viel Almauftrieb Charakter |supergri|supergri|supergri


Sag mal früh genug bescheid,wenn du in 3 Wochen Urlaub hast, vielleicht bekommen wir noch ein Termin zum fischen hin, bevor ich nach Vancouver Island abhaue, wäre Klasse #h

Grüsschen.  Marian


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ja Henrik macht viel Unruhe und die haben sich och lange nich gesehen.Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen das Andre nich bei der Sache war.
Aber wenn Christoph 4 Stück hatte kann es so schwer ja nich gewesen sein....dazumal er ja och noch mit Leihgerät gefischt hat:q:q:q
Zum Thema Werfertreffen und Fischen gehen sag ich bescheid .Wär ja man schön nen andees Flüsschen zu befischen .

Gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich bin schon wieder heiß christopf samstag los :q:q:q:q
habe ne box voll mit geheime3n geheim fliegen :vik:alles gold köppe :g


----------



## guadarmar (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann morgen nicht.

Viel Spass anner Pfütze!


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer wird denn sonst Morgen im Park sein, nicht schüchtern sein ???

Andre auf alle Fälle, Unterhandwurf üben, nicht nur Goldköpfe ankleben


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Wer wird denn sonst Morgen im Park sein, nicht schüchtern sein ???
> 
> Andre auf alle Fälle, Unterhandwurf üben



Den nimm mal richtig ran,da muß der Arm glühen und das Schwitzwasser im Schuh stehen und überlaufen. Habe ihm ja schon vor paar Jahren gesagt das Schusskopf prügeln anner Kyst den Wurfstil versaut

gruss Addi


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ...........Schusskopf prügeln anner Kyst den Wurfstil versaut




Welchen Wurfstiel


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann geb ihm zum üben wenigstens ne DT damit er's dann och richtig lernt,aber achte bitte darauf das er sich damit nicht selbst erdrosselt


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hat er sich geholt, es ist nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und hier mal die Kavallerie "Neptuns" extra für Andre, Hüa :m


----------



## Hansen fight (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde mir morgen die Castingshow von Andre natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.
Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Und hier mal die Kavallerie "Neptuns" extra für Andre, Hüa :m


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesalter |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesendlich mal wieder klo bilder freu mich auf morgen #6meine goldköppe sind fertig nur noch käfer und ameisen :glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Dann geb ihm zum üben wenigstens ne DT damit er's dann och richtig lernt,aber achte bitte darauf das er sich damit nicht selbst erdrosselt


 du oller stinkstiefel die dt kann ich schmeißen auch ohne rute nur die rolle fliegt alles in bach |supergrilg andre


----------



## Ickeforelle (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Ich werde mir morgen die Castingshow von Andre natürlich nicht entgehen lassen.
> Christoph



Ich will das auch sehen, bitte aufnehmen und  reinstellen, bitte bin auch fast immer lieb, Marian bitte.
Hoffe ja nur durch sehen des Videos, eigne Fehler ausradieren zu können, habe ja keinen der mit mir üben will.#q

@Andre manchmal bin ich ja schon neidisch, ok nicht auf deine diesjährige Fangstatistik, aber so schlimm ist es ja nicht, kannst ja noch Einladungen ausschlagen.


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> du oller stinkstiefel.....



Och Hase ich will doch nich das dir was passiert#6


----------



## Magou (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Und hier mal die Kavallerie "Neptuns" extra für Andre, Hüa :m



"Like it"


----------



## Thomas090883 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin moin zusammen,

angesichts den heute stattfindenden Wurfspektakels werde ich heute auch mal wieder aufschlagen...

Nachdem Christoph am WE so leiden musste, würde ich sagen, wir stellen Andre heute in die "Mitte"!!!!

Andre sooo...neee so Andre..Andre hier, Andre da
:vik::vik::vik:

Bis denn dann

Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Ich will das auch sehen, bitte aufnehmen und reinstellen, bitte bin auch fast immer lieb, Marian bitte.
> Hoffe ja nur durch sehen des Videos, eigne Fehler ausradieren zu können, habe ja keinen der mit mir üben will.#q
> 
> @Andre manchmal bin ich ja schon neidisch, ok nicht auf deine diesjährige Fangstatistik, aber so schlimm ist es ja nicht, kannst ja noch Einladungen ausschlagen.


 ich bin auch neidisch auf dein wohnort #6:k#6


----------



## Marian 25469 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus, alte Zeit alter Ort #6


----------



## Thomas090883 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

I..bin dabei!!!!
Falls noch einer ne 4/5 Rute "wegwerfen" möchte..bitte mitbringen.


Bis denn dann

Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (1. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

18uhr #6


----------



## Hansen fight (1. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch am Start 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (3. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Leute heute war es mal wieder sehr spannend 
kaputte rute 2 hand gedonnert alles war gut 
bis zum nächsten mal #hlg andre 
achso ich freu mich auf nächsten mittwoch


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Werde am Mittwoch nicht am Start sein, da ich einen kleinen Terminpatzer habe in dieser Woche. 
Da die Jungs ja am Freitag  nach Norge abheben und am Donnerstag der Ulf schon in den Norden kommt, ich noch ein paar Lachsmücken stricken muss, haut es bei mir nicht so ganz hinne :c

Bis denne...............


----------



## Magou (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Marian, mach dir wegen mir keinen Stress.
Ich komme so gegen 18 Uhr in HH an denke ich mal. Wie wollen wir es machen?


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mach ich nicht mein Lieber.

Henriette braucht noch Fliegen, einfach, praktisch, gut :q:q:q


----------



## ADDI 69 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werd dann nächste Woche(17.08) mal vorbeikommen zum wedeln.Falls einer mit am Start ist der ne 6er DT hat bitte mal mitbringen. Denn bevor ich mir sowas zuleg muß ich erst mal probieren ob ich damit klarkomm Und Vormittags werd ich mal in Bones "Geheimem Geheimladen"  vorbeischauen
Gruss Addi


----------



## Hansen fight (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Addi
na denn bis zum 17.8. #6
Wer ist denn am kommenden Mittwoch am Start.?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also...ich werd wohl diesen Mittwoch auch nicht kommen.....
Sehen uns dann am 17.08.11

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas090883 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian...wie gewohnt...tolle Fliegen


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mööööööönsch, die waren doch nur für Addi bestimmt


----------



## xfishbonex (9. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ich find die fliegen häßlich #h|supergri|bla: bis zum 17,8
addi in meinen geheimen geheim laden lohnt es sich nicht mehr 
der zieht um und hat alle sachen in fliegenfischen aus den laden schon genommen 
wenn du ein anderen geheimen geheim laden sucht fahre mal nach khd hin 
aber vergesse nicht die scheckkarte da bekommst du dicke |bigeyes|bigeyeslg andre


----------



## Ickeforelle (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schade ich kann auch am 17.08. nicht habe da so Leute zu Besuch die hier angeln wollen. 
Marian: Fliegen sehen toll aus, aber diese Farben geht ja garnicht, die fangen doch.(willst du das wirklich haben?) 
xfishbonex da sieht man wieder warum deine Fangstatistik 2011 so gut aus sieht.
Freue mich dann mal auf Samstag morgens um 02.30Uhr in Grong.
Mal sehen ob wir es schaffen eine Zwischenbericht abzugeben, was hier oben passiert, oder besser im Mefothread?

Gruss aus Nordland#h
Ickeforelle


----------



## Hansen fight (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Ickeforelle
Das wärs Doch mal ein Livebericht aus Norge 
Dann erfahren wir alle ob Marians Fliegen auch fangen.
Vieleicht hast Du dann ja auch  noch öfters Besuch von uns
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ickeforelle (10. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das wärs Doch mal ein Livebericht aus Norge 
Dann erfahren wir alle ob Marians Fliegen auch fangen.
Vieleicht hast Du dann ja auch  noch öfters Besuch von uns
Gruß Christoph[/QUOTE]

Hei Christoph,
Marians Fliegen fangen habe ich schon getestet, da es ja heute schon den Fliegenversand per Brief gibt und als ich Ostern bei ihm war, musste er mal kurz auf stille.... und ich allein am Tisch mit Fliegen, geht ja garnicht. 
Erstmal sehen ob ich nach der Tour, nochmal will das mich jemand besuchen kommt #q#c
Glaube schon das es lustig wird. 2x Berlin, 1x Hamburg und 1x Göttingen netter Mix.
André wollte ja nicht hoch kommen, hatte wohl angst das er sich seine Fangstatistik versaut und doch noch einen Fisch fängt 2011. |kopfkrat#c

Gruß Ickeforelle


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Clone erklären Norwegens Lachsen den Krieg.....*

Eine kleine Gruppe paramilitärischer Clonefliegen macht sich am Freitag in geheimer Mission auf dem Weg in die nördliche Region um Terrak rum, um es mit den silbrigen Schuppenträgern der Familie Salmo Salar aufzunehmen, die sich in vermehrter Zahl in diesem Gebiet aufhalten sollen.
Eine Berichterstattung der Basis mit Zwischendiagnosen und Hochrechnungen soll es nach gegebener Zeit geben 

Die Daheimbegliebenen wünschen der Truppe überdurchschnittliche Schlagkraft, wie, fliegende Schussköpfe, haltende Vorfächer, unaufbiegsame Haken und möge die Macht mit Ihnen sein #h


Grüssinger.  Marian


----------



## ADDI 69 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian: "Angriff der Clone-Fliegen"....wie geil is dat denn..... Star Wars lässt grüßen,nich schlecht,Tight Lines mit die Biester:g

@Ickeforelle: Sascha..... die Jungs kennen sich doch aus da oben,die kannst du ruhig mal nen Tag alleine lassen und zum Werfertreffen kommen#6 und ärgere die Bohne nich so doll ,sonst bekommt er noch nen "Nullnummerndepri"|supergri
Ich hatte meine letzte im April in Ystad gefangen und von so einer Woche Schweden kann man lange zehren:vik:

@ Andre: ja sag mal spinnt denn der ,kann der nich 14Tage später umziehen|kopfkrat?Jetzt muß ich in Oktober noch mal rüberkommen Vor den Preisen bei K&HD hat Marian mich schon gewarnt,bin ja auch nich Krösus dem die Kohle aus der Tasche wächst.Er hat mir noch Hörning empfohlen.
gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

also den laden mit h kenne ich nicht :g ich bleib lieber bei meinen g geheim laden


----------



## xfishbonex (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

und marian schön geordnet wieder die dose


----------



## Ickeforelle (11. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@Marian; Clone, hast einmal Star Wars zu viel gesehen, geiler Name. Wir müssen die aber nicht im Gleichschritt durch Wasser strippen, oder?|kopfkrat
@Addi: Meinste Bohne versteht keinen Spass, doch der braucht das wie andere die Muttermilch. 
@alle: Glaubt mal das Marians Fliegen fangen, könnt mal für Regen beten, hier hat es seid 9 Wochen nicht mehr geregnet, ist nicht gut. #h

Wünsche allen dann mal ein schönes Wochenende, sind am Samstag und Sonntag am Urvold und Urvoldelven, falls uns jemand sucht.|supergri

Hier mal der Wochenplan als Karte.
http://kart.finn.no/?lng=12.64572&l...5.09655,g,Täglich+bei+bedarf&activetab=search

Gruss Ickeforelle #h#h
und für Marian möge die Macht mit uns sein.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> und marian schön geordnet wieder die dose


 

Logisch Hase, wie immer #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



			
				Ickeforelle;3415153 müssen die aber nicht im Gleichschritt durch Wasser strippen schrieb:
			
		

> Solltet Ihr das hin bekommen, bitte ein Video (Nur HD)  machen #6


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> @Addi: Meinste Bohne versteht keinen Spass, doch der braucht das wie andere die Muttermilch.


weiß ich doch .....|supergri


----------



## Ickeforelle (12. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@all: Gruppe hat sich in Oslo gefunden, sitzen im Zug und laut Telefonbericht steigt die Anzahl der neuen Fliegen (basteln im Zug) im gleichen Mass wie die Getränke abnehmen, zwei klagen über schwer im Magen liegendes Griechisches Essen ;-)

Habe schon mal Platz gemacht für Clonekrieger und Zugmuster 

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Ickeforelle schrieb:


> Habe schon mal Platz gemacht für Clonekrieger und Zugmuster
> 
> Gruss Ickeforelle



Pass auf das die die Laserschwerter abjeben sonst bleiben die nicht lang in der engen Dose|supergri|supergri|supergri
Übrigens habt ihr euch da ne ordendliche Rundreise ausklabüstert,da kommt mit Sicherheit keine Langeweile auf.Viel Spaß und vergess den LIVE-Bericht nicht,wir sind gespannt.
Gruss Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

sascha was ist mit den live bericht hau in die tasten :g


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Und Loide wer is denn nu am Mitwoch alles mit bei und bringt einer ne 6er DT mit?

@Sasche:was is nu mit dem LIVE-Bericht vom "Einmarsch der Clone Fliegen" aus dem Sonnenverwöhnten Nordland,ich hab gestern wieder sooo viel Wasser auf'n Kopf bekommen das reicht für 3Wochen.Ich krieg hier echt nen Schlechtwetter-Koller|wavey:
Gruß Addi


----------



## Marian 25469 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich Ich Ich und ne DT5F habe ich im Angebot, wenn's recht ist #h


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich und ne DT5F habe ich im Angebot, wenn's recht ist #h



Scheen....dann bring mit evtl passt ja ne 5er eher|wavey:


----------



## Ickeforelle (15. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das Grosse warten auf den Regen.
Nach der Ankunf im dunklem Grong erstmal Nachts um 03.00 Namsen schauen, ahhhh Ohhhh, weiterfahren.
Leider ist hier seid guten 9 Wochen nicht richtig Wasser vom Himmel gekommen, will mal wissen wo das alles hin ist.
Somit bleibt nicht anderes übrig als dahin zugehen wo das Wasser immer ist also Küstenfischen, ok, Einlauffischen. Aber bei super Sonnenschein und guten 24°C ist es ertragbar.
Zur Belustigung springen die Mefos und Lachse um einen herum, gestern dann ein Schweinswal der komplett aus dem Wasser sprang, netter Anblick. Fänge sind ok auch wenn die Grösse nicht so ist aber mit der Anzahl sind die Leute zufrieden, 15stk, geht so. ;+ (Regen wollen wir haben)
Gruppenangel ist doch toll, immer was zulachen, so stelle ich WH vor, 100km Küste und alle stehen auf einem Platz.
Gestern Rückfahrt mit Boot durch den Tosenfjord, die Gesichter sprechen für sich, denke ich mal. 
Heute Åelva bei Fuglstad wegen  starken Wind und wenig Wasser abgebrochen.
Morgen Åelva oberhalb von Trefosen, auf der Strecke von Fred Olsen.
Der Regen soll morgen kommen und wenn es stimmt. :vik::vik:#6

Melden uns wenn es passt. 
So muss weg der Terråkelva wartet die anderen sind schon los direkt nach dem Essen. Thure hatte gestern abend 4x Mefo da.#h

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Thomas090883 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Sascha,

sehr schöner Zwischenbericht...
Aber....Thure fängt Fische????:m Mit der Zweihand???:vik:
Sehr schön...

Wo der Regen ist, kann ich dir übrigens sagen....HIER|gr: Und das nicht wenig!!!

Grüß mir den Thure und schreibt, wenns was neues gibt!!! Bin gespannt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ickeforelle (16. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Nordland meldet keinen Zeit sind fischen. Haben Spass und ihr müsst warten bis zum Abschlussbericht. #h

Gruss Ickeforelle/ Sascha


----------



## Hansen fight (16. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wir wollen Bilder sehen #a
Wie Thomas schon schrieb, hier gibt es genug Wasser |gr:
Bin morgen auch im Park.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schöner Zwischenbericht Sascha,bin gespannt auf mehr.Meine Flüsschen die ich hier befische sind vor lauter Wasser nicht mehr mit Fussel zu beangeln.
Warnow is voll bis Oberkante und tritt Stellenweise stark über die Ufer.Die Beeke ich Großflächig gar nicht mehr befischbar da die angrenzenden Wiesen Kilometerweit unter Wasser stehen und die Nebel is och dicht.Als Plumsangler hat man evtl noch Möglichkeiten,aber aus der Kategorie hab ich mich komplett verabschiedet.So bleibt mir nur noch in einigen noch klaar gebliebenen See'n die Rotfedern zu ärgern#q
Hoffendlich wird's hier bald trockener ,ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für den Rest der Saison

Gruß Addi


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so addi morgen kannst du mir zeigen wie man ne dt ballert oki doki 
bis morgen ihr spinner ich freu mich ab 18 uhr bin ich da


----------



## Marian 25469 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Also, ich würde gerne von Dir nen Flic Flac sehen oder nen Handstand 
oder aber nen Unterhandwurf 

Sorry, Alter #h


----------



## xfishbonex (17. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Also, ich würde gerne von Dir nen Flic Flac sehen oder nen Handstand
> oder aber nen Unterhandwurf
> 
> Sorry, Alter #h


 na mein süssen 
hätte ich das er gelesen denn hätte ich aus deiner 5 ne 8 teilige gemacht  bis freitag wir #x


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

War mal ne nette Runde gestern,acht Loide zum "Enten Jagen" mit der Fusselrute,geile Runde Jungs trotz der dämlichen Pöbeleien am Rande.... vielleicht schaff ich es ja mal wieder dazuzustoßen:vik:
 Der eine Parkbank-Kampftrinker hatte mich bei der Ankunft schon drauf hingewiesen das es evtl Ärger geben wird ,da sich Leute beschwert hätten das wir die Enten jagen würden.Hatte ich aber nichts drauf gegeben.
 Und was is passiert ? Kurz vor acht hat uns son "Spacken" angepöbelt ob wir wieder die Enten scheuchen.Dem hab ich erst mal gesagt das das anders aussehen würde#q  Die zwei Entchen hatten mehr Angst vor den Hunden die da ständig mit "Stöckchen und Bällchen holen" ins Wasser gescheucht wurden als vor der Fliegenschnur.
Solche "Lutscher sterben wohl nie aus ,und sich dann noch mit ner Buddel uff die Bank setzen,die hät man ihm gleich quer in Hals stecken müssen -egal ....da stehen wir drüber.Schönen Gruß noch mal an alle die da waren#h

@Marian: Hase ...du mußt mir noch mal helfen,denn " Eine Flasche von die Bier die ich gestern dort getrunken" war wohl schlecht und dat war bloss eine:q:q:q hab auf der Rückfahrt solch ein Schädelbrummen bekommen das ich glatt vergessen hab was das gestern für ne 5er DT war.
Na ja ....Bier sollte halt nur nach deutschem Reinheitsgebot gebraut werden dann gibts och keine Nebenwirkungen:g

Gruß Addi


----------



## Marian 25469 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Addi.

Hier die Klassifizierung: Hardy "Marksman" DT5F , ich hoffe Du bist gut trotz Kopfschmerzen nach Hause gekommen, mein Lieber.....


@ All.

Werde am nächsten Mittwoch nicht dabei sein, da ich mit meiner neuen Arbeitsstelle einen Betriebsausflug mache und der genau auf dieses Datum fällt, schade.

In 2 Wochen wieder dabei und dann endlich Caaaaaanaaaaaadaaaaaa :q:q:q


Grüsschen. M #h


----------



## Ickeforelle (20. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ein Hallo aus Norge/ Terråk,
Alle leben, Stimmung ist gut, Wettergott ist uns mehr als wohl gesonnen ist.
Thure hat heute das Klassenziel knapp erreicht.
Ulf hat den Zielfisch verfehlt mit seiner Bachforelle.

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## xfishbonex (20. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

moin alter 
denn grüße die alle mal schön 
und sag mal geiler fisch petri heil


----------



## xfishbonex (23. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

ab 18uhr ca christopf denk mal bitte an die 5 rute und die schnurr 
danke bringe dir fliegen mit #6lg andre


----------



## Marian 25469 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Das, nenne ich die wirklich hohe Kunst des Fliegenfischens.......

http://vimeo.com/27202894


----------



## Hansen fight (26. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

@ Marian 
leider funzt der Link bei mir nicht.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## ADDI 69 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Das, nenne ich die wirklich hohe Kunst des Fliegenfischens.......
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27202894



Ich hab ja schon davon gehört das Loide ihre Autoschlüssel mit einschließen,aber nen Kneipenschlüssel auf'm Tresen liegen lassen und die Türe is zugesperrt? Da können die Froh sein das sie dat lüdde Fensterchen offen gelassen haben:q:q:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens...............

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch Morgen aus ???

@ Thure.

"Le Spey"


----------



## Stingray (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsens...............
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch Morgen aus ???
> 
> ...



Gut 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hallo ich bin auch da thomas braust die rute nicht mitbringen ich bin pleite :qlg andre


----------



## Stingray (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo ich bin auch da thomas braust die rute nicht mitbringen ich bin pleite :qlg andre



Wieso? gibt doch gerade wieder Lohn  :q

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was gibt es denn so im vorgezogenem "Sommerschlussverkauf", Liste als PDF  oder   Brieftaube erhältlich |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Hansen fight (30. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin morgen auch mit der Zweihand dabei |wavey:
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hififreak (31. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin,

ich bring auch ne neue 2Hand mit. 

Gruß

Ritchy


----------



## Stingray (31. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Sollte es heute Nachmittag immer noch so ein Schei...wetter sein, bleibe ich wohl auf dem Sofa :g. Bin zur Zeit aus Zucker |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

And the Sale  goes to............................ Zuckerpüppi #h

Hier mal die Vorhersagen für Heute.

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_de/wetter/vorhersage/tab/eilbek_de_30553/b/pictocast/sday/Wed


----------



## Hififreak (1. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Das, nenne ich die wirklich hohe Kunst des Fliegenfischens.......
> 
> http://vimeo.com/27202894



hab da noch einen großen Drill:vik::vik::vik:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrjRbgCKVUQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*"Live Ticker offline". Me and my Box are Ready for Take Off................*

@ Andre.

Only for You, Loverboy.
Look at the female Part of my Box, not for Ladies only |supergri|supergri|supergri



Greetz Ihr Lieben #h


----------



## xfishbonex (6. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

also wenn das wetter so bleibt wie jetzt werde ich nicht erscheinen :cmal sehen wie es morgen ist


----------



## Stingray (7. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin

Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit. Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (19. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wer ist denn mittwoch alles da


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich nicht, verweilen noch in Washington State:m

Grüschen......


----------



## Hififreak (20. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin heute dort und  morgen auch dabei.  Üben.......

Gruß

Ritchy


----------



## xfishbonex (20. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bis morgen ich bin so um 18 uhr da


----------



## Stingray (20. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich halte es einfach mal fest . Wenn ich es renoviertechnisch in meinem Schlafzimmer hinbekomme, dabei |wavey:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hansen fight (20. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moisen Boys.

So, der Urlaub geht zur Neige....
Bierchen und Zigarre haben geschmeckt, Lachs und Sonnenbrand gab es  auch, was wil man mehr 

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen, demnächst mehr.....

Bis denne… M


----------



## Hansen fight (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin
Ich möchte euch nicht ein paar Bilder vorenthalten, die Ich im Urlaub an Königsseer Ache ( Bayern) gemacht habe.|wavey:


----------



## Hansen fight (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Die Berge erklimmen haben mich auch gereitzt ,deswegen war Ich war nur zweimal von 10 Tagen zum Fischen.
Die größte Forelle hatte 33 cm  ein geiler Drill in der heftigen Strömung.Trotzdem musste man sich wirklich anschleichen um die fische nicht in dem Glasklaren Wasser zu verschrecken.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stingray (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mensch Christoph, Du zeigst ja wenigstens Fisch #6#6. Schöne Bilder #6.  Und fütterst uns nicht erst mit schönen Landschaftsbildern wie Marian an :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (22. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

alter sind das geile fotos |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesda will ich auch hin 
besonders das foto mit den felsen und das glasklare wasser ein traum :k:k:kmarian da muß du wohkl noch ne schippe drauf legen :q:q


----------



## Thomas090883 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Tolle Bilder Christoph,

dass Wasser sieht wirklich herrlich aus....
aber das machts aus fischereilicher Sicht natürlich nicht einfach, wenn die Fische dich schon von Weitem anpirschen sehen.

Da muss ich wohl auch mal hin:k.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens Boys.

Bin gerade in Amsterdam gelandet und lese euer Posts. Leider kann ich nicht mit Bildern dienen, da eine Kamera kapput gegangen ist und ich meine Spiegelreflexkamera nicht mit ins Wasser nehme.
Abrr eine sehr schöne Ecke wo Christoph war.
Ich denke Bilder werden eir am ersten Wintertreffen anschauen, das passt.

Greetz. Marian


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So Sportsfreunde.

Am Mittwoch, den 28.09.11 findet für dieses Jahr das Letzte Treffen im Jacobipark statt. Die Umstände der frühen Dunkelheit erfordern es, leider 

Die Termine für das Wintertreffen in der Gaststätte "Brospieker" habe ich in einem anderen Thread bekannt gegeben.


Bis Mittwoch denne.......


Greetz . Marian


----------



## Stingray (27. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Habe mir leider die Schulter vergriesgnaddelt. Sehen uns im Brospieker |wavey:.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Wer wird denn Morgen überhaupt erscheinen |kopfkrat


----------



## Hansen fight (27. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin am Start 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

So ca. 18.00 Uhr, wird ja schon früh dunkel ????
Dann können wir ja noch ein bisschen schmeissen :q

Greetz. M


----------



## Hansen fight (28. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich versuche vor 18.00 im Park zu sein.


----------



## Hansen fight (28. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da heute niemand anwesend war, habe  Ich für dieses Jahr im Park das Licht ausgemacht.|kopfkrat
Gruß christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Christoph mein Lieber.

Vielen Dank auch, dass du das Licht ausgemacht hast #6
Sorry für meine Person, ich habe es nicht leider geschafft :c
Schade das nicht mehr Leute da waren, dann sehen wir uns im Brospieker #h



Greetz. M


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Thomas 
deine Rute ist der Hammer danke noch mal :vik:



die gingen ab wioe popcorn an der rute  einfach geil ne kleine montana und ab gings #6


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Forellenpuff, kein Wildfang, zählt also nur die Hälfte :q:q:q

Petri mein Lieber #6




Greetz. M


----------



## Stingray (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> deine Rute ist der Hammer danke noch mal :vik:
> Anhang anzeigen 171602
> 
> die gingen ab wioe popcorn an der rute  einfach geil ne kleine montana und ab gings #6



Na geht doch #6. Bitte schön .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Forellenpuff, kein Wildfang, zählt also nur die Hälfte :q:q:q
> 
> Petri mein Lieber #6
> 
> ...


 na na na 
denn leg ich mal nach :vik:heute mein wild fang 2äschen und ne bachforelle die auf meine armeise ging :vik:stolz bin :l


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Nach knapp 5 Monaten Abstinenz geht es nun langsam bergauf in Richtung Jacobipark.
Mittlerweile bleibt es ja nun auch länger hell, so das es sich auch für die arbeitende Bevölkerung lohnt sich wieder zu treffen.

Vielleicht kann Jemand mal in Erfahrung bringen ob es schon ein bisschen Wasser zum spielen im Becken gibt oder man momentan noch auf dem Trockenen sitzt.

Sollten Alle Bedingungen stimmen, denke ich, dass Wir innerhalb von 2 Wochen starten können #h




Greetz. M


----------



## jodel123 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ist denn nach wie vor der Mittwoch angesagt? An dem Tag kann ich leider immer nur sehr schlecht...


----------



## Marian 25469 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Was würde denn die Allgemeinheit von Donnerstag halten, man sollte es Jedem ermöglichen.

Ich wäre flexibel #h


----------



## Hansen fight (28. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Habe mal geguckt, Wasser ist im Bassin kann also losgehen 
Donnerstag wäre für mich auch okay.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wasser da, Hell genug, dann lasst uns doch am Donnerstag, den 5.4.2012 die Parksaison eröffnen #h


----------



## xfishbonex (28. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

:goki doki dabei


----------



## SundRäuber (28. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

5.4.  ist  Gründonnerstag also fast  Ostern.Da bin  ich jedenfalls  auf dem Weg nach  Rügen, üben unter Realbedingungen.

Gruß Rene'


----------



## Marian 25469 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Rene.

Vielen Dank für die Info, habe selber nicht mehr daran gedacht aber der Eine oder Andere wird sich bestimmt auf den Weg ins Osterwochenende machen, mhhhhhh.....

Dann lasst uns doch den Start auf Donnerstag, den 12.4.2012 verlegen, da wären wir Alle wieder vor Ort #h


Bis denne.........


----------



## xfishbonex (29. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Rene.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info, habe selber nicht mehr daran gedacht aber der Eine oder Andere wird sich bestimmt auf den Weg ins Osterwochenende machen, mhhhhhh.....
> 
> ...


 trottel:q


----------



## Marian 25469 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Fahren Morgen zu Werfertreffen, 2 Plätze wären noch frei, hat Jemand Lust mit zu kommen ???
Treffen so gegen 9.30 Hudwalkerstrasse.


Bis denne #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Moinsen Sportsfreunde.*

*Wünsche Euch vorab erst einmal schöne Osterfeiertage, bis nächste Woche Donnerstag * #h


----------



## Marian 25469 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*So, Sportsfreunde.*



*Ostertage vorbei und schon neue Ziele.........*

*Anwerfen im Park startet am Donnerstag, den 12.4.12 um 18.00 Uhr* #h


----------



## xfishbonex (10. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

dabei ca unbekannt :g


----------



## Hansen fight (10. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Leider kann ich nicht  die liebe Arbeit ruft.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Euch aus "Werfertreffen Allermöher See"

Nicht das Ihr das nötig hättet


----------



## Hansen fight (11. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Am Sonntag bin ich schon für 1 Woche auf Langeland :vik:
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin so gegen 19 Uhr im Park.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich schon für 1 Woche auf Langeland :vik:
> Gruß Christoph


 

Moinsen mein Lieber.


Eine sehr gute Wahl der Herr, mein Neid ist dir gewiss.

Viel Spass  und ein dickes Petri :q:q:q


----------



## jodel123 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch dabei heute. Werde wohl so gegen 19 Uhr da sein. @Marian: Bringst Du die #6 Bass Taper Schnur mit?

LG


----------



## Stingray (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. Bis zum nächsten mal.




Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag mit Euch aus "Werfertreffen Allermöher See"
> 
> Nicht das Ihr das nötig hättet



Wohl dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



jodel123 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei heute. Werde wohl so gegen 19 Uhr da sein. @Marian: Bringst Du die #6 Bass Taper Schnur mit?
> 
> LG


 

Moinsens.
Sorry aber das hätte ich Heute Morgen wissen müssen, da ich nicht nach Hause komme und die Schnur im Keller liegt.
Ich kann sie aber für die nächste Woche einpacken.


----------



## Marian 25469 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. Bis zum nächsten mal.
> 
> Wohl dabei.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Sehr geil mein Lieber. 

Thure ud ich werden auch zugegen sein, vielleicht ist die Bohne ja auch am Start, ich glaube der fühlte sich ganz wohl das letzte Mal 

Was für Gerät hast Du am Start und plane ich dich beim Essen mit ein ???


----------



## Stingray (12. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Sehr geil mein Lieber.
> 
> Thure ud ich werden auch zugegen sein, vielleicht ist die Bohne ja auch am Start, ich glaube der fühlte sich ganz wohl das letzte Mal
> 
> Was für Gerät hast Du am Start und plane ich dich beim Essen mit ein ???



Für Allermöhe ? Wie immer eine 6er |supergri. Essen ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsens.

Verköstigung wie an der Küste, gibt Süppchen mit Geschmack 
Hast Du nicht noch ne Zweihand irgendwo rumstehen oder hast du Alles verkauft ???


----------



## Stingray (13. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Moinsens.
> 
> Verköstigung wie an der Küste, gibt Süppchen mit Geschmack
> Hast Du nicht noch ne Zweihand irgendwo rumstehen oder hast du Alles verkauft ???



Doch eine Guideline LPXe #8/9 und eine Shakespeare #8/9.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guadarmar (13. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hi Thomas
Denk anne Watbüchs. Is da nich mit Stech un so.


----------



## Hififreak (14. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin:vik:,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein Petri#6. 

Muß heute  Früh auf den Weg nach Baden Baden leider nicht zum Fischen ( Money money Money-------keine Spielbank, kein Pferdewetten,  Arbeit für den nächsten Angelurlaub.

Bin leider erst im Mai wieder im Park. Bringe dann für Euch meine neuste Kreation mit.....


Ritchy´s selfmade Currywurst vom Susländer Schwein
dazu Ritchy´s Coca Colasauce und natürlich ne Flasche Astra

bis dann

Ritchy


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Ritchy.


Mein Küchengott #6, werde die Tage zählen :q:q:q:


----------



## jodel123 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich war so allein gestern Abend...


----------



## Marian 25469 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Christian.

Oh das ist doof, mhhhh.....

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir und natürlich auch den Anderen am Donnerstag diese Woche aus ????
Habe dann auch die Schüre im Gepäck.

Hier mal das Wetter...... 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0004130087


----------



## Hansen fight (24. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann mal wieder nicht, muss arbeiten #d
Euch aber viel spaß
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Stingray (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Marian 25469 schrieb:


> Hallo Christian.
> 
> Oh das ist doof, mhhhh.....
> 
> ...



Ist vorgemerkt .


----------



## Marian 25469 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Soooooo......  und hier die neuen Mitspieler für Thure.

:m Green Banana vs Eisfee, let's get ready to Rumble......*


----------



## xfishbonex (25. April 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bis morgen 
#6


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ist denn morgen am Start ?
@ Marian Kannst du die Schnur für meine Le chie 2 Hand mitbringen ?
Hat jemand noch ein Schusskopf für eine 8/9 er 2 Hand
und kann die mal mitbringen ?
Danke Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Boys.

Kann heute leider nicht starten, da ich flach liege mit eingeklemmtem Nerv und hoffe für das WE wenigsten fit zu sein.
Alle Schnur Proben/Test's müssen leider auf nächste Woche verschoben werden, sorry :c


----------



## Hansen fight (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Schade Marian dann alles Gute für dein Rücken 
Wer ist denn sonst so im Park ?


----------



## Stingray (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Auch ich muß passen |evil:. Habe mir den Arm beim malen überanstrengt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas E. (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo alle,

wann geht es denn heute los ?

Ich muß mal sehen...|gaehn:

In Wotersen bin ich auf jeden Fall !
Auch, wenn es sehr interessant nicht wird. |gaehn:

Thomas E.


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ihr seid muschis der eine hattes in rücken den anderen schmerzt der arm #dihr seit alt ihr säcke 
bis sonntag freu mich seit lieb zu mir mein kleiner istdabei :g


----------



## guadarmar (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer ist morgen denn so am Start?


----------



## jodel123 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich bin nicht dabei... muss rocken!


----------



## Marian 25469 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportis.

Werde krankheitsbedingt nicht teilnehmen können, leider und nächste Woche ist Donnerstag "Feiertag" #6
Also werden wir uns frühstens in 2 Wochen am Donnerstag, den 24.5 sehen.

Bis denne und schönen Vatertag.....  #h


----------



## Hansen fight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich kann morgen auch nicht.
Euch viel Spaß 
Christoph


----------



## Stingray (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Dann werde ich auch passen. Nur Thure und ich sind doch ein bischen wenig #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## guadarmar (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na dann komm ich auch ncht


----------



## Hansen fight (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wer wird denn außer meiner wenigkeit morgen am start sein ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

bin so um 19 uhr da


----------



## Stingray (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich schaffe es mal wieder nicht. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

so wer ist da morgen


----------



## guadarmar (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

dann pack ich mal ne rute ein und komm rum
so gegen 19 uhr


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde auch kommen.
@Thure falls vorhanden bring mal bitte eine 32 gr. schnur für meine 8/ 9 zweihand  mit.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Habe nur 26 oder 45 gr


----------



## guadarmar (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ist denn heute jemand anwesend?


----------



## Hansen fight (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde kommen, kann aber nur bis 20 Uhr 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## guadarmar (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Muss leider kurzfristig absagen komme in der Firma nicht weg.
Euch fröhliches wedeln.


----------



## Hansen fight (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich wollte am  Donnerstag ein wenig wedeln 
Ist wer noch noch vor Ort ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Marian 25469 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Alles muss raus....... nur mein Getackle nicht |supergri

Bevor ich höre, hättest du mal gefragt, möchte ich es hier mal tun.
Verkaufe hier ein Zelt aus der schottischen Outdoorschmiede VANGO. Habe das Halo 200 Grün, zur damaliger Zeit einmal aufgebaut und danach fristete es sein Dasein als Ersatz, wird davon aber auch nicht besser.
Das gute an dem Zelt ist, es ist selbsttragend. Ein wichtiger Punkt beim Einsatz in steinigen oder bergigem Gebiet. Und vom Gewicht mit 3,5kg. ist es sogar noch Rucksacktauglich oder einfach nur um an der dänischen Au für das Wochenende zu zelten und fischen.

Preis wäre 130,00.- neu liegt es bei ca € 200,00.-


Hier in diesem Link sind einige Bilder zu dem Zelt zu sehen: 

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=vango...173&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:25,s:0,i:150 


MfG. Marian


----------



## guadarmar (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Na wer ist denn heute am start?
Bin wohl so gegen 19 Uhr da


----------



## jodel123 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin, 
plant jemand heute Abend im Park zu sein?
Ich hätte Zeit bis ca. 20 Uhr...


----------



## Hansen fight (2. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo christian
Muss nur noch meine sachen packen dann ,gehts heute an die Este |rolleyes Bachfo ärgern.
Gruss Christoph


----------



## xfishbonex (13. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Leute 
wer kommt denn donnerstag alles 
ich hab 2 neue die wollen umbeding mitmachen :g
also ich bin um 18 uhr 30 da 
kann die frischlinge ja nicht alleine lassen an unseren pool


----------



## Stuhri (13. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin,

haha sehr witzig 
Donnerstag Mittag soll zwar leicht Regnen aber ich hoff mal dass es sich noch bessert!
Bin dann auch gegen 18:30 da, aber wir schnacken sicherlich eh noch mal vorher


----------



## guadarmar (16. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Wenn es nicht gerade giesst bin ich um 7 da.


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

endlich mal wieder nette leute da gewesen und viele waren da #6









jungs das hat geschockt


----------



## xfishbonex (21. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

wer kommt denn alles ich bin ab 18uhr30 -19uhr da :g


----------



## Hansen fight (22. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde kommen |supergri
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hififreak (23. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin auch da.


----------



## xfishbonex (29. August 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

morgen um 18uhr30 werde ich erscheinen #h


----------



## Stuhri (4. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Bin kommenden Donnerstag wieder gegen 18.30 Uhr da. Und diesmal sogar mit meiner Neu erworbenen Fliegenkombo


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

hört sich gut an ich bin auch um 18uhr30 da :g


----------



## Hansefly (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde auch erscheinen mit berlinerischem Besuch...... #h

PS @ All: Wäre aber auch nett, wer hat bringe doch bitte mal seine 6er und 7er Schnüre zum ausprobieren mit, Danke......


----------



## Hansen fight (5. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Werde auch am Start sein.:g
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hansefly (6. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hast du was in der Klasse 8/9 Zweihand ????


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

18uhr 30 #6bis morgen


----------



## Hansen fight (12. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*



Hansefly schrieb:


> Hast du was in der Klasse 8/9 Zweihand ????


Jo Marian bringe ich mit 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hansefly (13. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Klasse mein Lieber, Danke. Wir haben auch das Volle Programm am Start #6


----------



## Hansefly (19. September 2012)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Am Donnerstag, den 20.9.12 wird das letzte Treffen 2012 im Jacobi Park  stattfinden. 
Am letzten Treffen wollen wir den Grill aufbauen, wer kommt bringe sich bitte etwas zu essen mit*


----------



## xfishbonex (21. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

HALLO LEUTE 
es ist bald wieder so weit 
DAS ERSTE TREFFEN STARTET AUFFEN MITTWOCH AM  24 APRIL 2013
ab 18 uhr IM JAKOBIPARK


----------



## jodel123 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mittwoch ist super!


----------



## xfishbonex (24. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Da die meisten mittwochs nicht können müssen wir das auf ein donnerstag verschieben 
den 25 april 2013 ab 18 uhr in jakobipark zum feuern #h


----------



## jodel123 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Mist. Ich kann am Donnerstag nicht. Schade


----------



## Hansefly (23. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*Jetzt am Donnersteg startet der Jacobipark zu einer neuen Saison zum Werfen, Fachsimpeln oder einfach nur Spass haben.*
*Die Veranstaltung wird wieder bis in den Herbst laufen, bis uns die Dunkelheit einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.*

*Bis denne, wir sehen uns im Jacobi Park......*


----------



## jodel123 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Ich werde für ne Stunde am Start sein und meine Switch Rute mitbringen, mit der ich nicht so richtig warm werde.... Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand noch ne 16-18g Schnur bzw. Schusskopf einpacken könnte zum Probewerfen. 
Bis nachher!


----------



## Hififreak (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo an alle Fliegenfischer.

Da hier alles eingeschlafen ist habe ich den ein neues Thema eröffnet.

Wer Lust hat kann ab dem 2. April 2014 ab 18.00 in den Jacobipark in Hamburg Eilbek kommen.


Gruß Ritchy


----------



## Hansen fight (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Hallo Ritchie,
Schön das Du das Treffen wieder aufleben lässt.
Ich freu mich wieder auf euch.
Kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich komme.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Hansen fight (23. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

*So Leute ab Morgen 24.4. gehts wieder ab 18 Uhr los*.
*Wir werden uns jeden Donnerstag* *bis das Licht ausgeht
treffen. Fachsimpeln und ein wenig mit den Fliegenruten wedeln.
Wer Lust hat und auch noch nie eine Fliegenrute in der Hand hatte,kann gerne kommen.
Gruß Christoph
*


----------



## zandertoddy (28. April 2014)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

super nächste woche komm ich auch mal rum :q


----------



## Hering 58 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin Moin,
da hier alles eingeschlafen ist wollte ich mal fragen ob es das Werfer treffen im Jacobipark noch gibt?


----------



## Thomas E. (15. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

Moin,

scheinbar ist das eingeschlafen.

War selber manchmal dort.

Es gibt aber wieder das offene "Hamburger Werfertreffen" im Herbst.

Außerdem öfter kleine spontane Treffen in HH.


----------



## Hififreak (25. August 2017)

*AW: Offenes Werfertreffen im Jacobipark, HH-Eilbek*

habt ihr wo anders ein Treffpunkt


----------

